# ANL - Amani Gold



## sleeper88 (30 October 2006)

this IPO opens today and closes on the 30th of November.

Well this is what they have to offer: 

West Africa
Burey has entered into a farm-in and joint venture agreement to earn a 70% interest in an advanced gold exploration project (Mansounia) in Guinea, West Africa. The Mansounia property lies some 2km south of the Keniero (Jean-Gobele) mine processing facility owned by Toronto listed Semafo Inc. Burey is currently undertaking a 90 hole (approximately 7,800m) RC drilling programme with results due early in 2007. 
Australia
Burey has also been granted an option by ASX listed Kalgoorlie Boulder Resources Ltd (KBRL) to acquire a number of mineral interests prospective for uranium in Western Australia and South Australia. KBRL's portfolio of uranium assets consists of approximately 26 exploration licences or applications covering a total of approximately 5,040 km². The option is for a period of six months from listing during which time Burey will undertake and complete due diligence to its satisfaction. 

CIG shareholder's like me have a priority offer, but the prospectus looks below par for a company that is going to list (hmm..black and white   )..probably do some research before diving my head in..or maybe not


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 January 2007)

Ok guys heres another GEM, its got me very very excited, 

Why? 

1. Because its got a very small and very tight share registry, very tight so it will soar like BCN

2. Its got an early stage gold project similar to that of GRY (Gryphon Minerals)

3. Its going to have a very large Aust based U portfolio as its acquiring all of KAL's (Kalgoorlie Boulder) Uranium Interest which are very extensive, 1 has a non jorc compliant 700kt@0.06%U deposit on it = 770k lb's U
Another one of the projects are in a JV with Mega Uranium

Full Analysis to follow shortly

I WOULD ASK THAT THIS RESEARCH BE KEPT TO ASF ONLY UNTIL AT LEAST END OF FRIDAY SO AS TO GIVE ASF PEEPS A CHANCE TO GET ON BOARD.


----------



## CanOz (29 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ok guys heres another GEM, its got me very very excited,
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...




yeah....tight alright, pull up any chart and you'll see that the price reacts with any volume. Seems to have developed a bit of support for .22.....this may be worth a look for a low risk setup....although its a bit early for a true technical setup.

Thanks YT, as always your in the action.

Cheers,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 January 2007)

*BYR *  
*Share structure*
45m shares of which only *25m are listed*
(Will be doing a 1:2 rights issue of 20c opies in early March)

Mkt Cap 
20c = $9m
30c = $13.5m
40c = $18m
50c = $22.5m

*Cash $5m in the bank*

*Gold Projects*

*Mansounia* earning up to 92%, Gold, Guinea West Africa
This project had excellent fundamentals

The target deposit is 4kms long by about 1-1.5kms wide, previous drilling has indicated that the gold is low garde ie Avg 1g/t Au - 1.5g/t Au, but is at times near surface and is up to 60m thick avg probably 20m

The deposit is 2kms south of the Keniero Mine owned and operated by TSX listed Semafo which is currently depleteing its low grade ore reserves, so obviously a toll treatment of ore here is the best option.

The area is host to numerous large low grade operations so I would not be surprised if this deposit although low garde turned out to be huge ie 100Mt@1g/t = Over 3Moz's Au

BYR completed a 90 RC Drill Campaign in Dec so expect results soon, if they prove up the mineralisation then watch out as the Investment Banks love these African gold plays (see GRY operating not too far away in Burnika Faso)

The company is well funded and can earn up to 92% in this project and as I've stated would not need copious amounts of capital to bring project on stream as it can Toll Treat with the TSX company.



*URANIUM PROJECTS*
The company has signed an agreement to purchase ALL of KAL's (Kalgoorlie Boulder) Uranium Interests which are very extensive, the cost of the transaction will be 17.5m BYR shares but it will be well worth it given the projects.

For more information see KAL, KAL's reports show the Uranium grounds, require a bit of digging to find all the info I have especially re Lyndon

*Kintyre* 50:50 JV with MEGA Uranium, W.A.
5 Licences, JV was with RPT who is now part of Mega, Mega funding exploration


*Lyndon* 100%, Uranium, W.A.
There are 5 targeted deposits, 1 of which after a small amount of follow up work had an estimated 700kt's@0.058%U = 770k lb's U (Pre JORC Code)
Theres still 4 more to test!


*Gascoyne* 100% Uranium, W.A.
10 Licences covering 1321 km²


*South Australia* 100% Uranium, S.A.
Only 1 licence so far





*Summary*
With a very promissing gold project comparable to GRY

Multiple Aust Uranium Projects (still to be finalised) that appear highly prospective, Lyndon and Kintyre in particular

A very small mkt cap (still under $12m) and a very tight share registry with only 25m shares listed, of which the top 20 hold 75% or so 

$5m cash in the bank

An upcoming 1:2 opie rights issue in March


THIS COMPANY LOOKS VERY PROMISING

Mkt Cap of under $12m won't last for long, another BCN in the making!

Enjoy!


----------



## skegsi (30 January 2007)

Thanks for research again YT.

Just a few questions (I think I'm going to buy some anyway)
Is entry point that important at this stage, or doesn't it make a huge difference at these prices/market cap?

Is it likely that the share price will just move along sideways until closer to March? (1:2 rights issue of 20c oppies) (barring any unexpected announcements)

The other question, when they say it will cost BYR 17.5m of their shares for all of KAL's uranium interests. How does that work? Do they just add 17.5m shares to the total class issue?

I don't think it makes a huge difference but doesn't the guinean govt take 15% making BYR's maximum earning 85% at Mansounia?

Very new to the game, excuse the multiple questions
Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

Hey Skegsi

I doubt the share price will move along sideways until March, given the very tightly held nature of this stock, any attempts by  a few people to buy accumulate will cause it to rise its that tight,

I reckon that the 90 Gold RC Drill results will be back soon which should show a very large low grade deposit comparable to GRY thus giving people reason to buy

I also think that once people realise the sheer number and prospectivitiy of Uranium projects BYR is about to get alot of buying will happen

I am very confident in BYR and hence bought 400,000 shares over the last few days (wasn't easy and I had to pay up) I expect big things from it


----------



## GRTRADER (30 January 2007)

I decided to buy in  - this looks like a good one for 2007.

The reason I did was partly on YT's research, partly on my own research and partly because it is a new stock which hasnt risen too much since listing and seems like it has a lot of potential (last reason probably isnt a very good one but it provides a bit of balance to my portfolio anyway)

Cheers and good luck to all!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

What are peoples thoughts on 

a) The gold project in Africa

b) The uranium projects


Looking for some more feedback here, 

ie for the Gold project, great that there's an exisiting mine 2km's north but not sure about grade, not sure about tonnage etc etc


----------



## x2rider (30 January 2007)

Hi folks
 I got this off the burey wesite  and there seems to be a lot of info on there 

The Siguiri Basin hosts a number of significant gold deposits. The Siguiri Mine, located in the north of the Siguiri Basin some 150km northeast of Mansounia, is a large tonnage low-grade deposit with reported combined resources and reserves of 4.3Moz Au. The Lero Mine, in the north west of the Siguiri Basin, is another low-grade HCL operation with reported combined resources and reserves of 2.28Moz. Of more importance for the Mansounia Project, the Keniero (Jean-Gobele) Mine owned by Toronto listed company, Semafo Inc with reported combined resources and reserves of 1.09Moz, the plant-site of which s located less than 2km north of the Mansounia Project boundary.

Soil sampling completed by previous explorers identified a +10ppb gold-in-soil halo in the northern portion of the Mansounia permit extending over some 3.9km in strike in a broad northeast orientation with many well defined zones exceeding 250ppb Au over a width of 200m to 400m. A number of these zones were tested by initial RAB scout drilling and follow-up RC drilling. Best results from the drilling program included;

 §                     63m grading 1.46g/t Au from 3m in hole MRC069

 §                     32m grading 1.87g/t Au from 1m in hole MRC068

 §                     57.5m grading 0.84g/t Au from 1m in hole RAB043

 §                     35m grading 1.07g/t Au from surface in hole MRC065

 §                     30m grading 1.20g/t Au from 4m in hole MRC009

 §                     26m grading 1.31g/t Au from 16m in hole RAB008


 §                     14m grading 2.28g/t Au from surface in hole MRC012
 Hope it helps 
 Cheers martin


----------



## skegsi (30 January 2007)

From the prospectus:
"Of more importance for the Mansounia Project,
the Keniero (Jean-Gobele) Mine owned by Toronto listed company, Semafo Inc with reported combined resources and reserves of *1.09Moz*, the plant-site of which s located less than 2km north of the Mansounia Project boundary."

Looks promising.

I think they said in the prospectus that if they acquire KAL licenses they will use some of the funds from IPO to explore. Any good announcements from uranium exploration would be a bonus to already promising stock with miniscule market cap
I reckon

On another forum:
"Hearing from the savvy Perth $$$$million$$$$'s boys club that this could be set alight shortly (b4 end of Jan) on the back of U deal being consumated with KAL and also a mega African deal coming in with verrrrry big backing......accumulative buying since mid Dec float makes it a buy in my book"
and
"Matty Walker (AQP) has big family position, big,big talk around the traps"

anyone know what this is about?

Cheers
Tim

I know this might seem a silly question, but...
It doesn't look like these will drop below 22-23c and this rights issue in March is selling oppies at 1c for 20c exercise price. Does this mean that it's highly likely that oppies will double/triple/quadruple on first day? It seems too easy. I've probably got it wrong.


----------



## skegsi (30 January 2007)

sorry x2rider just realised you already posted on it


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> I know this might seem a silly question, but...
> It doesn't look like these will drop below 22-23c and this rights issue in March is selling oppies at 1c for 20c exercise price. Does this mean that it's highly likely that oppies will double/triple/quadruple on first day? It seems too easy. I've probably got it wrong.





Regardless of the SP you won't get the opies for less than 1c no way no how, hell I'll buy 3M OPIES at 1c if I can


Most likely opies will list at 5-10c

Results from the 90 Hole Drill campaing that was completed per float (results expected soon) will give more guidance on what we can expect from  Mansounia Project


I can't wait for follow up work on the Lyndon Uranium project, if the other 4 target deposits turn out like the 1st it could be 3Mt@0.058% Uranium = 3M lb's U as opposed to current 770k lb's u 

Even current 770k lb's U 
*@ $5/lb EV = $3.85m*
@$10/lb EV = $7.7m


And don't forget about the $5m cash


----------



## djones (31 January 2007)

I have bought into this now, paid a higher price than I perhaps should of but looks a very good company even at .26c and as im away overseas for next 3 weeks wont have a chance to accumulate slowly. Thanks YT.


----------



## GRTRADER (31 January 2007)

I wouldnt worry about it if you are buying for the long term. Im starting to wish I had bought more but just dont have the funds available atm


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 January 2007)

djones said:
			
		

> I have bought into this now, paid a higher price than I perhaps should of but looks a very good company even at .26c and as im away overseas for next 3 weeks wont have a chance to accumulate slowly. Thanks YT.




I was thinking I'd try and accumulate too, but then when I realised that the 90 RC Drill holes were completed back in Dec pre float, I thought well should expect results very soon, it doesn't take 1 month to get assays back so didn't want to risk it 

Hence why I paid up, but thats just me, who knows maybe lucky and get another 2 weeks to accumulate it, 

I should tell you guys that I'm getting Pato's analysts to run a ruler over it, as they love GRY so I want to know how comparable BYR is to them, then the large uranium portfolio will just add spec value to it (very large spec value as with all U plays)

GRY has about 100m fully issued shares options etc, so at 37c Mkt Cap = $37m

As I have said BRY has 45m shares on issue so at 26c = $12m
Now they will also have another 20m rights opies in a month or so and they will pay to KAL 17.5m BYR shares but at the end Max will be
62.5m + 20m 20c opies @ 26c = $22m 
Still roughly half GRY yet it would have that huge U portfolio to go with it


----------



## skegsi (31 January 2007)

This was taken from the prospectus:

"Soil sampling completed by previous explorers identified a +10ppb gold-in-soil halo in the northern portion of the
Mansounia permit extending over some 3.9km in strike in a broad northeast orientation with many well defined zones
exceeding 250ppb Au over a width of 200m to 400m. A number of these zones were tested by initial RAB scout
drilling and follow-up RC drilling."

Please don't take too seriously as I'm only new to this, but if someone can read it and give feedback to accuracy or relevance

3900m x 200m x ~20m (estimates) = 15,600,000 cubic metres
A cubic metre of gold weighs 19.2 tonnes
15,600,000 x 19.2 = 292,520,000 tonnes of gold
At a low grade of 1gm/tonne = over 10Moz of Au

and that's only the northern halo

Again, please wait for somone who knows what they are talking about to read and give feedback

Cheers


----------



## canny (31 January 2007)

'Results for the 90 RC holes due early 2007'

1c loyalty option to be announced by early March.

Looks great - another good find from 'the house of YT!!!'

YT - I reckon there's only this week left to get them under 30c. The results could hit us any time I guess, and as you say, they are very tightly held.

No spreading of your info this week.


----------



## moses (31 January 2007)

I just bought BYR at 0.255 and it goes straight into a trading halt!!!


----------



## canny (31 January 2007)

Looks good - this from the pre-open quarterly ann:
From the 90 RC hole drill:
*Drill sample assay results have been received and are currently being collated and interpreted
to allow definition of the limits of mineralization and to highlight potential extensions to the
mineralization that will require planning of follow-up drilling programs. It is anticipated that
the Company will be in a position to release a comprehensive analysis within the next two
weeks.*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 January 2007)

From their Qtrly



> Drill sample assay results have been received and are currently being collated and interpreted to allow definition of the limits of mineralization and to highlight potential extensions to the mineralization that will require planning of follow-up drilling programs. *It is anticipated that the Company will be in a position to release a comprehensive analysis within the next two
> weeks.*
> 
> Option over Uranium Properties
> ...


----------



## skegsi (31 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> I just bought BYR at 0.255 and it goes straight into a trading halt!!!




what trading halt?


----------



## Snakey (31 January 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> what trading halt?



yes what trading halt....that was preopen for an ann.
im holding this one and happy to be a part of a yt awareness campaign


----------



## GRTRADER (31 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> im holding this one and happy to be a part of a yt awareness campaign




lol   :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

With gold getting over $650 oz its a good time for BYR to be releasing results on its Gold project


And with Uranium seemingly unstoppable up to $75 a lb its good to know that that U portfolio becomes more valuable each week


----------



## bigt (1 February 2007)

Well YT, you've done it again. After thoroughly researching BYR, I dipped my toe in this morning. I think this has great potential in the short term as a trading stock, and fantastic longer term potential, once the hype (that will shortly arrive) dies down. Just need to get that volume up a wee bit, and this should fly.


----------



## mick2006 (1 February 2007)

A bit of action today, I guess people are positioning themselves for the announcement of the african gold drilling should be interesting 90 holes and 8,000 metres will give a good indication of the possible size of the project


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

Volumes have definately picked up avg 500k a day now, given there's only 25m tradeable = 2% of total tradeable shares

This is way more active than BCN was pre launch, I remember there was a week when less than 100k was traded and then when results came out and were fully appreciated BOOM!

Sooner or later those 1M+ buying at 20c-22c will move their orders up when they realise that they won't get filled down there!

28c/30c should become NEW SUPPORT SOON


----------



## skegsi (1 February 2007)

Out of interest...

Has any one been involved in a non-renouncable rights issue before?
From what I understand the right is not transferable, and therefore cannot be bought or sold. Does this mean it can not be traded like a regular option?

What happens? Does the share price take a dive with all the dilution when they are exercised?

How do we benefit from this?

If you choose not to exercise your rights by buying the discounted stock you will lose money as your existing holdings will suffer from the dilution.

If you do exercise your right to the discounted shares you're really only being compensated for the dilution.

This is going to be my virgin experience with oppies/rights issue, any enlightenment would help.

Cheers


----------



## skegsi (1 February 2007)

From what i can calculate the share price will have to be 30c when the rights are exercised for the ex-rights value of the shares to be just 20c.

e.g.
100 shares @ 30c = $30
50 rights @ 1c = 50c
'total price'/'number of shares' = 'ex-rights value'
$30.5/150 = 0.20


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

Let me help you,

This is a rights issue for *options* they will be options with an exercise price of 20c, so with an SP of say 28c they are worth 8c + a premium (how much this premium is will depend of level of demand but I reckon at least a 3c-5c premium)

So if the stock is at 25c I'd say the opies will trade  at 8c - 10c

Now the options only cost 1c, so trust you'd want to take up your entitlement, oh yeah its a 1:2 rights, so if you hold 100,000 shares you get 50,000 options

I reckon by the time the rights issue is being done the gold project results would have been out for some time, not to mention due dilligence progressing on the Uranium projects, so its more likely that the SP will be north of 30c making those rights quite valuable!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

Just in case you don't get it take a look at USA as an example when the mkt became aware of the opies rights share price went considerably higher, from 30c up to 56c 

Its sell fueling you see, people go hmm pay 40c for stock, so if I buy 100,000 shares thats $40k but then I'll get 50,000 options which should be worth 20c each ie $10k so really I'm only paying 30c for stock etc etc


----------



## mick2006 (1 February 2007)

Everything coming together nicely for this one.  Very tight share register, gold drilling results due shortly, uranium exposure upcoming, rising gold price with gold funds now buying again see below, and the best of all a 1-2 loyalty options issue at 1c from early March. 

Should make for a very interesting couple of weeks

Drilling results + Info about Loyoalty Options + Uranium Tennements

Couldn't see many sellers befor the Loyalty Option Issue, so if people want in they will have to pay up.




> Gold May Rise as Lyxor Fund Shows Increased Investor Purchases
> 
> By Claudia Carpenter
> 
> ...


----------



## GRTRADER (2 February 2007)

There is talk of the IMF selling their vast gold reserves - not sure if this will have an effect on the price of gold if it happens but something to think about. I heard this rumour a couple of years ago and nothing happened so wait and see I guess.


----------



## mick2006 (2 February 2007)

Some serious buying today already 400k changing hands in the first hour, I guess people are buying before the announcement of the west african gold drilling also the issue of the loyalty options.  When they set the timetable for the loyalty options watch this one fly, remember what happened with USA.


----------



## mick2006 (2 February 2007)

Huge volume day today 970k, buyers happy to come in at 29-30c, sellers disappeared for most of the day until the close when they retreated to higher ground. Hopefully gold stays firm in the US overnight and we head into Monday on a high awaited the drilling results which should be out late next week.


----------



## pkj24 (2 February 2007)

Thanks Mick2006, huge turnover when you consider there's only 25m of tradeable shares (approx 4% t/o today alone!)

I have been away so unfortunately I was one of the ones to come in today at 0.29 ... After a bit of my own research I felt it was worth stepping into the market, especially due to the lack of sellers, upcoming results and opies in March


----------



## canny (2 February 2007)

Agree with all that - lack of sellers is certainly going to help keep driving the price North. Good results on the gold will cement its place.
I feel VERY good about this one!!

Don't mind you having it in the comp YT  - I'm in 3 of the Top 4 stocks at this stage - and traded the 4th one yesterday!! Big smile on my face this pleasant Friday afternoon!!  

Check out my pick - CRJ - the options are trading at a pretty large discount, giving a good opportunity to cheap entry - and drilling starting in next week or 2 - right near MOX land.


----------



## mick2006 (4 February 2007)

Although gold was down on friday night it certainly wasn't smashed like some of the other metals, still up about $40 oz this year.

With the price of oil storming up again its just a matter of time before gold follows as protection against inflation.

Also the uncertainty with the US economy at the moment with also keep gold firm as safe investment.

Hopefully some good drill results due this week, could start a huge run if it hits people's watchlists following the drilling results, as there is only 25 million available at the moment and now only 1 month from the 1:2 loyalty option release for 1c certainly an attraction for holding at least until options are released.


----------



## mick2006 (5 February 2007)

Positive start today with buyers willing to take anything upto 31c straight off the bat.  Interesting post from kitco today regarding the Japanese starting commodity ETF's would be very positive for gold, see below


TOKYO (AFX) - The Tokyo Stock Exchange is considering listing exchange-traded funds (ETFs) linked to the prices of gold, silver and other precious metals using know-how it will obtain from the New York Stock Exchange, the Nihon Keizai Shimbun reported.

The NYSE will provide the TSE with expertise on how to manage the funds as part of the broad business partnership the two bourses concluded last week, it said.


Currently, the Tokyo exchange offers 11 ETFs, all of which are linked to a stock price index. This will be the first time for the TSE to list financial products linked to precious metals prices.

The new funds may be listed as early as this summer, with the trading commission to be set lower than for other types of investment trusts, the report said.


----------



## mick2006 (6 February 2007)

Who is holding byr at the moment?
Are you going to hold to the release of the loyalty options in March or trade depending on the West African Drill Results?

Also good to see the consolidation today as it seems to me that the day traders haven't jumped and dumped this one like they did YML.

Should be an interesting week with the drill results due late this week or early next!


----------



## pkj24 (6 February 2007)

Holding a small parcel atm, planning to trade after the drill results released but before the options in March.


----------



## stoxclimber (6 February 2007)

im holding
my trade will depend on the price at the time


----------



## mick2006 (6 February 2007)

Someone just took a nice 100k chunk at 29c, looks like people are happy to let if drift to 28c and buy back up to 29c-31c when sellers appear, very hard to grab a decent stash without inflating the share price so if people want in they are having to grab anything thats available around 30c.

Should hear about the 1:2 loyalty option release in the coming couple of weeks, my guess is when they have released the west african drilling results and that is out of the way they can concentrate on getting the options to market and then the decision on the uranium tennements.

Should make for a very interesting March, plenty of news


----------



## x2rider (6 February 2007)

hi folks

I am holding and have been increasing my holding everytime there is a a dip in the price. I am just about all out of cash at the moment so no more buying for a while. 
I am going to be away out of the country on a holiday for 6 months from the end of March. I missed out on options with NWR and don't want to miss out this time. Is there any way that these can be paid for without the whole documentation?  Any ideas?
 Cheers martin


----------



## mick2006 (7 February 2007)

Looks like gold is heading north again, with the recent small dip in shareprice now might be time to top up in byr. The following was taken from reuters today



> LONDON, Feb 6 (Reuters) - Gold rose above $650 an ounce on Tuesday on firmer oil and a slightly weaker dollar, and analysts said it could jump if it holds onto recent gains a bit longer.
> 
> Gold broke the $650-an-ounce mark several times last week but profit-taking pushed down prices, which have risen about nine percent since Jan. 5 when it fell to a two-month low.
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 February 2007)

A reminder, on Wednesday 31st Jan the company announced that within 2 weeks it would update the mkt about Mansounia Gold project, so I'd say there's about 5 trading days left before that ann comes out,

By Mid March we can expect the Opie Rights 

And by Late March we can expect the huge Uranium portfolio to be acquired

Like I keep saying another BCN in the making, its just a matter of when not if!


*BYR *  
*Share structure*
45m shares of which only *25m are listed*
(Will be doing a 1:2 rights issue of 20c opies in early March)

Mkt Cap 
20c = $9m
30c = $13.5m
40c = $18m
50c = $22.5m

*Cash $5m in the bank*

*Gold Projects*

*Mansounia* earning up to 92%, Gold, Guinea West Africa
This project had excellent fundamentals

The target deposit is 4kms long by about 1-1.5kms wide, previous drilling has indicated that the gold is low garde ie Avg 1g/t Au - 1.5g/t Au, but is at times near surface and is up to 60m thick avg probably 20m

The deposit is 2kms south of the Keniero Mine owned and operated by TSX listed Semafo which is currently depleteing its low grade ore reserves, so obviously a toll treatment of ore here is the best option.

The area is host to numerous large low grade operations so I would not be surprised if this deposit although low garde turned out to be huge ie 100Mt@1g/t = Over 3Moz's Au

BYR completed a 90 RC Drill Campaign in Dec so expect results soon, if they prove up the mineralisation then watch out as the Investment Banks love these African gold plays (see GRY operating not too far away in Burnika Faso)

The company is well funded and can earn up to 92% in this project and as I've stated would not need copious amounts of capital to bring project on stream as it can Toll Treat with the TSX company.



*URANIUM PROJECTS*
The company has signed an agreement to purchase ALL of KAL's (Kalgoorlie Boulder) Uranium Interests which are very extensive, the cost of the transaction will be 17.5m BYR shares but it will be well worth it given the projects.

For more information see KAL, KAL's reports show the Uranium grounds, require a bit of digging to find all the info I have especially re Lyndon

*Kintyre* 50:50 JV with MEGA Uranium, W.A.
5 Licences, JV was with RPT who is now part of Mega, Mega funding exploration


*Lyndon* 100%, Uranium, W.A.
There are 5 targeted deposits, 1 of which after a small amount of follow up work had an estimated 700kt's@0.058%U = 770k lb's U (Pre JORC Code)
Theres still 4 more to test!


*Gascoyne* 100% Uranium, W.A.
10 Licences covering 1321 km²


*South Australia* 100% Uranium, S.A.
Only 1 licence so far





*Summary*
With a very promissing gold project comparable to GRY

Multiple Aust Uranium Projects (still to be finalised) that appear highly prospective, Lyndon and Kintyre in particular

A very small mkt cap (still under $12m) and a very tight share registry with only 25m shares listed, of which the top 20 hold 75% or so 

$5m cash in the bank

An upcoming 1:2 opie rights issue in March


THIS COMPANY LOOKS VERY PROMISING

Mkt Cap of under $12m won't last for long, another BCN in the making!

Enjoy!


----------



## 56gsa (8 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I should tell you guys that I'm getting Pato's analysts to run a ruler over it, as they love GRY so I want to know how comparable BYR is to them, then the large uranium portfolio will just add spec value to it (very large spec value as with all U plays)




Any news from Pato's YT??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

Not yet, they are very busy atm, 

Lots of quarterly reports and half year results to analyse and digest and update forecasts, so they are going to be busy for a few weeks I think, "too many big fish to focus on, ie the BHP's OXR's ZFX's etc"

As soon as I do get some feedback I'll let you guys know


----------



## Accaeric (12 February 2007)

Gold price is climbing, this baby is still sleeping : 

PS: Around ten days ago, My gf who works at bank of china told me that she got an official notice suggesting to buy GOLD. at that time, GOLD was trading 648, I thought it could be related to diverfiy large foreign reserve mentioned at recent chinese finance conference. Some her colleagues said that GOLD would fetch previous peak of 730, I am sorta doubted about it. But, internal official notice is absolutely reliable info. Let us see what will happen to GOLD


----------



## mick2006 (12 February 2007)

certainly has been sleeping the last couple of days, which is quite interesting seeing the west african drill results are due sometime this week.  Just noticed that someone just took a large chunk so maybe we are getting a little closer to the announcement.

Who out there is still holding this one?


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> certainly has been sleeping the last couple of days, which is quite interesting seeing the west african drill results are due sometime this week.  Just noticed that someone just took a large chunk so maybe we are getting a little closer to the announcement.
> 
> Who out there is still holding this one?



i still have a small interest.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 February 2007)

I bought my 400k shares for the 1:2 opies and the U potential, the gold is just a bonus for me

While I hope for excellent results at Masounia as I do believe it hcould be a 1-5Moz deposit, if the results are avg I will not be discouraged as its the U potential that will rocket this baby


----------



## mick2006 (12 February 2007)

With the price of gold at six month highs and anything uranium going crazy at the moment, I am surprised that BYR hasn't run a little harder, with the west african gold project drill results due out in the next couple of days it could be getting set for a good run.

Also the chart is looking quite good over the last month or so with some decent volume on the up days.

But the best two things about this one is the uranium exposure and the loyalty options both due to be settled in March.

Should be exciting times over the next couple of weeks for this one


----------



## mick2006 (13 February 2007)

Something must be up here has been quiet over the last couple of weeks all of a sudden hits all time high with some large buy orders coming in. The drilling results must be on the way!!!!


----------



## CanOz (13 February 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> Also the chart is looking quite good over the last month or so with some decent volume on the up days.




This is a very basic looking chart and its not really enuff to make decision on. If it wasn't for YT's excitment over this i wouldn't be in it, quite frankly. I do like how it moves with very little volume. I'm a medium term holder.

Cheers,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

Cana
Isn't 30c an important level on the charts?

ie isn't it good if BYR can HOLD ABOVE AND CONSOLIDATE 30C Prior to Ann coming out Re Gold Project?


----------



## CanOz (13 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Cana
> Isn't 30c an important level on the charts?
> 
> ie isn't it good if BYR can HOLD ABOVE AND CONSOLIDATE 30C Prior to Ann coming out Re Gold Project?




See comments below:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

Cana,

Mate can you do me a favour please, can you take alook over at RTM thread and give me your opinion to my question?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mick2006 (13 February 2007)

Since lunch time someone has put a rocket under this one, I know the drill results are due out shortly and people are just accumulating before hand, but it wouldn't surprise if there was a little inside info and people are buying awaiting good news.

What do you guys and girls think?


----------



## mick2006 (14 February 2007)

With a record high yesterday, and an announcement concerning their african gold project due any day now could we see another record high today?

With a buy to sell ratio of 10:1 if people want in they are going to have to pay up to grab whatever is on offer.

With Gold, US Markets both up overnight, could be another excellent day for BYR today!!

What would give it a real boost would be either the west african drill results or some more information about the loyalty options.  

I know I ask alot but I guess we can all dream a little


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 February 2007)

Someone sure wanted to make sure they had a decent holding of BYR, 300k traded at 35c on open

When looking at the buy depth I think to myslef why didn't these buyers wait and try and pick up stock at 30c or so?

Only reason I could come up with is if they felt something was about to happen so didn't care and just HAD to get on board, very interesting!


----------



## Moneybags (14 February 2007)

Well I may have missed the boat with this one........waiting for funds........surely not the best time to get in now YT.

MB


----------



## mick2006 (14 February 2007)

I agree YT that someone or some parties have been desperate over the last couple of days to get into BYR.  I get the feeling that maybe there might be a bit of inside info involved with the recent trading, remember they have stated that they have had the assays for over two weeks and should be in a position to release the news anyday now.  Just by the large nature of the individual trades I get the feeling it is more than just a stab in the dark.

Anyway will be holding mine untill after the loyalty options and uranium tennement purchase.  Just waiting now for the drill results.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 February 2007)

Thought it was time for a reminder

*BYR *  
*Share structure*
45m shares of which only *25m are listed*
(Will be doing a 1:2 rights issue of 20c opies in early March)

Mkt Cap 
20c = $9m
30c = $13.5m
40c = $18m
50c = $22.5m

*Cash $5m in the bank*

*Gold Projects*

*Mansounia* earning up to 92%, Gold, Guinea West Africa
This project had excellent fundamentals

The target deposit is 4kms long by about 1-1.5kms wide, previous drilling has indicated that the gold is low garde ie Avg 1g/t Au - 1.5g/t Au, but is at times near surface and is up to 60m thick avg probably 20m

*This gives 80M - 120M cubic Metres of Dirt grading 1 - 1.5g/t Au 

We have assumed previously that 1 Cubic Metre containg Fe = 4 Tonnes
I'll assume that 1 cubic Metre containing gold = 3 Tonnes

So 240Mt - 360Mt @ 1 - 1.5 g/t Au = 8Moz's - 20Moz's Au This can't be right, someone please find out how much 1 cubic Metre of Ore containg Gold = In Tonnes, also most of this assumes good results so why don't I just wait to see what the company says as I feel I'm way off*

The deposit is 2kms south of the Keniero Mine owned and operated by TSX listed Semafo which is currently depleteing its low grade ore reserves, so obviously a toll treatment of ore here is the best option.

The area is host to numerous large low grade operations so I would not be surprised if this deposit although low garde turned out to be huge ie 100Mt@1g/t = Over 3Moz's Au

BYR completed a 90 RC Drill Campaign in Dec so expect results soon, if they prove up the mineralisation then watch out as the Investment Banks love these African gold plays (see GRY operating not too far away in Burnika Faso)

The company is well funded and can earn up to 92% in this project and as I've stated would not need copious amounts of capital to bring project on stream as it can Toll Treat with the TSX company.



*URANIUM PROJECTS*
The company has signed an agreement to purchase ALL of KAL's (Kalgoorlie Boulder) Uranium Interests which are very extensive, the cost of the transaction will be 17.5m BYR shares but it will be well worth it given the projects.

For more information see KAL, KAL's reports show the Uranium grounds, require a bit of digging to find all the info I have especially re Lyndon

*Kintyre* 50:50 JV with MEGA Uranium, W.A.
5 Licences, JV was with RPT who is now part of Mega, Mega funding exploration


*Lyndon* 100%, Uranium, W.A.
There are 5 targeted deposits, 1 of which after a small amount of follow up work had an estimated 700kt's@0.058%U = 770k lb's U (Pre JORC Code)
Theres still 4 more to test!


*Gascoyne* 100% Uranium, W.A.
10 Licences covering 1321 km²


*South Australia* 100% Uranium, S.A.
Only 1 licence so far





*Summary*
With a very promissing gold project comparable to GRY

Multiple Aust Uranium Projects (still to be finalised) that appear highly prospective, Lyndon and Kintyre in particular

A very small mkt cap (still under $12m) and a very tight share registry with only 25m shares listed, of which the top 20 hold 75% or so 

$5m cash in the bank

An upcoming 1:2 opie rights issue in March


THIS COMPANY LOOKS VERY PROMISING

Mkt Cap of under $12m won't last for long, another BCN in the making!


----------



## mick2006 (14 February 2007)

I hope your maths are correct YT a 20 million oz gold resource that would mean all BYR shareholders would be able to retire 

Good to see some off screen buying appearing and snapping up anything under 32c, I hope this will become the next support level and the base for the next leg up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 February 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> I hope your maths are correct YT a 20 million oz gold resource that would mean all BYR shareholders would be able to retire
> 
> Good to see some off screen buying appearing and snapping up anything under 32c, I hope this will become the next support level and the base for the next leg up.




Well at Mansounia the target deposit is 4kms long by about 1-1.5kms wide, 
previous drilling has indicated that the gold is low garde ie Avg 1g/t Au - 1.5g/t Au, but is at times near surface and is up to 60m thick avg probably 20m

So 4000m x 1000m x 20m (using lower avgs) =  80M cubic Metres of Dirt grading 1 - 1.5g/t Au 

I'll assume that 1 cubic Metre containing gold = 2 Tonnes

*So 160Mt @ 1g/t Au (To use lower grade ore) = 5.7Moz's * 

The Avg EV for gold plays is $25 oz so Project Worth $145m based on those EV figures = *$3 BYR* (using 45m shares currently on issue)

Thats still Freaking huge!

Does anyone know how much 1 cubic Metre of Ore containing low grade gold weighs?

I searched and searched to no avail  
*
Anyway alot of this is just speculation so we'll have to wait for company ann on its results to really know what they reckon they've got, I just did this exercise to try and forecast possible UPSIDE scenarios*


----------



## dubiousinfo (14 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Well at Mansounia the target deposit is 4kms long by about 1-1.5kms wide,
> previous drilling has indicated that the gold is low garde ie Avg 1g/t Au - 1.5g/t Au, but is at times near surface and is up to 60m thick avg probably 20m
> 
> So 4000m x 1000m x 20m (using lower avgs) =  80M cubic Metres of Dirt grading 1 - 1.5g/t Au
> ...




Without knowing the type of ground or seeing logs, its likely to be around 2.4 or 2.5 tonnes per cubic metre.


----------



## Kauri (14 February 2007)

I guess it depends on the type of ore that the gold is contained in..... this chart gives some of the more popular ones..

http://www.simetric.co.uk/si_materials.htm


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 February 2007)

So 2 would be conservative?

Thats fine with me, I prefer using conservative, lower end of the scale numbers when trying to forecast upside, as I'm always happy to upgrade


----------



## LifeisShort (14 February 2007)

Good luck to all holders

1g/AU per tonne is very low.....I can probably dig up more gold in my backyard if I dug 1 tonne of dirt......anyway its all scale of economics.......the bigger the deposit the more economic it is to mine it as long as there is no sovereign risk or problems associated with the type of deposit. 

Lucky for everyone is that gold is nice and high and doesn't look to be going down anytime soon.

Its worth a shot to be part of this but I wouldn't bet my house on this one....maybe a car


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 February 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Good luck to all holders
> 
> 1g/AU per tonne is very low.....I can probably dig up more gold in my backyard if I dug 1 tonne of dirt......anyway its all scale of economics.......the bigger the deposit the more economic it is to mine it as long as there is no sovereign risk or problems associated with the type of deposit.
> 
> ...




1 g/t Au and less ie 0.8g/t Au is the grade of most of the monster 2-40Moz deposits in that part of Africa, the big kicker here is the deposit is 2kms south of the Keniero Mine owned and operated by TSX listed Semafo which is currently depleteing its low grade ore reserves, so obviously a toll treatment of ore here is the best option.

So as TSX Semafo had no problem mining and processing its 2Moz deposit garding 1 g/t Au, I can't see how Toll Treating BYR's ore will present a problem and 2km's is hardly far to truck the ore,

I'm here for the U potential though, mainly these 2

Kintyre 50:50 JV with MEGA Uranium, W.A.
5 Licences, JV was with RPT who is now part of Mega, Mega funding exploration


Lyndon 100%, Uranium, W.A.
There are 5 targeted deposits, 1 of which after a small amount of follow up work had an estimated 700kt's@0.058%U = 770k lb's U (Pre JORC Code)
Theres still 4 more to test!

Lyndon does look very interesting,

And I guess the rights opies don't hurt,

I'm sure people thought they could dig up more than 0.3%cu in their backyard when I was talking about BCN  :


----------



## Kauri (14 February 2007)

1 g/t.. sounds like it may be a heap of leaching to me....


----------



## mick2006 (14 February 2007)

nice strong finish to the day with someone taking a 114k chunk, also record high today of 35c, and a closing high of 34c.  All looking good heading into the drilling announcement, surely will be out before weeks end.  Also good to see gold heading higher in Asian trade hopefully will hold gains tonight and set up BYR for another nice run tomorrow.


----------



## greggy (14 February 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> nice strong finish to the day with someone taking a 114k chunk, also record high today of 35c, and a closing high of 34c.  All looking good heading into the drilling announcement, surely will be out before weeks end.  Also good to see gold heading higher in Asian trade hopefully will hold gains tonight and set up BYR for another nice run tomorrow.



This one is on my watch list especially for the uranium exposure as long as the due diligence comes through OK.  The forthcoming options issue is also a big plus.  Just waiting for the right entry point.  
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (15 February 2007)

with gold approaching $670 usd an ounce in overnight trade it should be another good day for the gold sector including BYR, closing at another record close last night should set us up for a nice run in the morning.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

The "Comprehensive analysis" of Masounia can't be too far off, 2 weeks from when Qtrly was released was yesterday, so I'd say Friday or Monday by the latest.

Not too long now,

I just wish the U report wasn't going to take so long, he started in January, as if he can't finish by Late Feb, I mean the prospectivity of Lyndon alone makes the package worthwhile,

I Pre JORC estimate of 700kt's@ 0.06% = 770k's lb's U in *1 of 5 targets*

Could be 3.5Mt@0.06% = 4M lb's U all up potential

@ $15 lb EV Current Estimate (1 of 5) worth $12m

@ $15 lb EV Upside Estimate (5 of 5) worth $60m

And then there's the JV with Mega over Kintyre,

There's just no U plays like this left

So even if gold project doesn't turn out to be a 5M oz company making monster, the U ones will certainly cause a re-rating of the SP,

Look at ARU, SAU and KOR, can you imagine if BYR decided to spin off this portfolio of U assets?


----------



## mick2006 (15 February 2007)

Agree YT that it is good to have more than one focus for the company, certainly some good uranium prospects there.  Looks like a little bit of profit taking today only on thin volume which is good.  Noticed there is a few shares available around 32c which is a good entry level as people have been snapping them up over the last couple of days, thinking of topping up while there are still some available.


----------



## moses (15 February 2007)

Now down 9% to 30c.

Either we are badly mistaken or here is our buying opportunity.

Incidently, AAO gold is up 30% today.


----------



## bigt (15 February 2007)

Buy and sell side starting to come together a little..some big orders still there in the mid 20's..I may look at picking up some more later today if the price is right...certainly gone off the boil, in comparison to the last week.

Huge potential here for a profit in the next 6 months (IMO).


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> Buy and sell side starting to come together a little..some big orders still there in the mid 20's..I may look at picking up some more later today if the price is right...certainly gone off the boil, in comparison to the last week.
> 
> Huge potential here for a profit in the next 6 months (IMO).



I agree wholeheartedly.  Today was probably some profit taking after its recent run. Its just a question of the right entry price.  This company is trying its best to add further value for shareholders.  The uranium potential looks very interesting and its gold prospects are very good. 
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

Small orders only so far, so looks like impatient selling,

With the "Comprehensive analysis" of Masounia around the corner I can't believe they're selling,

The orders are far to small to suggest any negative inside knowledge and as Masounia had alot of work done on it previously the risk that there is no gold there is very next to 0, we KNOW from previous drilling that there is sections where from say 10m down (avg) there is an avg 20m thick gold deposit grading 1-2g/t Au

Its just a matter of how much, even 28Mt grading 1 g/t Au = 1Moz's

Well thats all for me until analysis comes out


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Small orders only so far, so looks like impatient selling,
> 
> With the "Comprehensive analysis" of Masounia around the corner I can't believe they're selling,
> 
> ...



Maybe some speculators are fearing that the gold grades might be a little on the low side. But if the tonnage is there, Masounia might well be a real goer.  I would be buying this one for its uranium potential and oppies issue.  With your track record YT, this one could be a real winner.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (15 February 2007)

With the price of gold going up last night slightly suprised both BYR & LHG had poor days. Might look at buying more @ around 28c if it drops further tomorrow.
Just have to be patient and wait on the drilling results.


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> With the price of gold going up last night slightly suprised both BYR & LHG had poor days. Might look at buying more @ around 28c if it drops further tomorrow.
> Just have to be patient and wait on the drilling results.



I hold the same view.  But if I want to get in for the oppies issue then I'm probably going to have to buy in during the next couple of weeks.  After seeing what happened to Uranium SA with their oppies issue I feel that the same thing could happen to BYR.
DYOR


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Small orders only so far, so looks like impatient selling,
> 
> With the "Comprehensive analysis" of Masounia around the corner I can't believe they're selling,
> 
> The orders are far to small to suggest any negative inside knowledge...



The "smart money" chart suggests you're right, and that the smart money is picking up the orders as the price falls. Which imho makes a big bounce back soon very likely.


----------



## bigt (16 February 2007)

I bought back in at close yesterday, I think maybe a little prematurely, but going on holiday for a couple of weeks and didn't want to miss out on any action. The medium term downside is..well..there is hardly any, unless the uranium deal doesn't go ahead (and if I were the directors, even if the land was only good for growing spuds I'd still buy it, put a rocket under SP..;-)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 February 2007)

Hey Moses, care to give an explanantion on how your Smart Money thingy works, ie what do the lines means, etc etc 

It looks very interesting

Thanks in advance


----------



## CanOz (16 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Moses, care to give an explanantion on how your Smart Money thingy works, ie what do the lines means, etc etc
> 
> It looks very interesting
> 
> Thanks in advance




Yes, I'm keen too, saw this advertised on my stockscan site.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (16 February 2007)

Heres a guess though....the black line is the supply of shares, and the blue line is demand for the shares.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 February 2007)

I thought that too, but if you read the legend Blue Line is Supply/Demand Analyser and Black is smart money analyser,

What I want to know is what do they have to be above to suggest smart money buying 0.5? 0.8? 1? I don't know


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Moses, care to give an explanantion on how your Smart Money thingy works, ie what do the lines means, etc etc



The Nielson guide says...


> Use the Nielsen Supply Demand Indicator (blue line) to watch your selected stocks for changes in buyer demand charted against changes in price. When demand changes prior to a corresponding change in price, that can be your time to profit.
> 
> Use the Smart Money Indicator as a guide to when traders are investing more heavily than usual. This is often a good sign of confidence in a stock.




The blurb says...


> The information is derived from the intentions of people wanting to buy or sell a stock (ie the market depth queue)



and (describing the blue line)...


> In essence, it represents the pressure of bids and asks in the market depth queue. This information in these charts are taken from the depth queue after the market has closed each day.
> 
> How do we create this indicator?
> 
> ...





> The Smart Money Indicator(Black Line)
> 
> This is the newest technology to hit the market and it can give you an insight into the activity of buyers that has never been possible before. This tool will enable you to tell whether buyers are purchasing larger or smaller amounts parcels of shares than normal.
> 
> ...





In the traps for beginners section, the warning says...


> This is an outstanding surveillance tool that can monitor the pressure (and size) of traders intentions. Used correctly you can easily become a better trader but like anything in the stock market you have to look atthe bigger picture. Following are some important points to be aware of...
> 
> *
> Always check the market depth queue before relying on this indicator. Sometimes people will put in an unrealistic bid that will make the indicators increase.
> ...




A full tutorial with lots of graphs and illustrations is here...

http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/index.php?action=page&page=smartmoneytutorial.html

and right now there is a special offer allowing free access for 2 days so that you can read all about it and try it before you buy.


----------



## moses (17 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> THIS COMPANY LOOKS VERY PROMISING
> 
> Mkt Cap of under $12m won't last for long, another BCN in the making!



Except BCN's SMA chart wasn't as promising as BYR's. BYR's chart today is more like GSE's was before it took off.


----------



## skegsi (17 February 2007)

This was posted on another forum. I don't know the person and I don't know how reliable they are, but this is what _datimochum_ posted:



> Spoke to management on Friday who confirmed the loyalty option is there for holders of BYR stock and a record date is due to be announced, probably next week as are the Gold results which shoukd come out on Monday.a record date is due to be announced, probably next week as are the Gold results which shoukd come out on Monday.
> 
> The uranium assets of Kal are being looked at by a consultant geo who is a quarter of the way thru but will have it complete before the end of this month. The md hinted it was highly likely they would take up the option to purchase.
> 
> All in all, good positive news set to be announced....now let's watch the market re-rate this tightly held baby boomer




Nothing we hadn't already suspected, but I didn't realise management could say things like "a record date is due to be announced, probably next week as are the Gold results which shoukd come out on *Monday*."

The December activity report said this:


> Burey has engaged an eminent uranium geologist, Mr Mohan Varkey, to conduct due diligence on the KBRL properties. His formal assessment commenced in January 2007 and the Board anticipates completion of his inquiries by the *end of March 2007*.




Not "end of this month"

I hope the guy posting is right


----------



## nomore4s (17 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Let me help you,
> 
> This is a rights issue for *options* they will be options with an exercise price of 20c, so with an SP of say 28c they are worth 8c + a premium (how much this premium is will depend of level of demand but I reckon at least a 3c-5c premium)
> 
> ...




G'day all,

I'm fairly new at this and am just trying to get my head around this whole option thing. If I understand YT post above correctly - If I have say 100,000 shares I can purchase 50,000 options @ 1c each ($500). The exercise price is 20c therefore the options are worth whatever the sp is trading over 20c. My questions now are
a) do the options trade under another code and can you trade them like normal? (I'm assuming they trade under another code)
b) What's the catch if there is one? (I'm assuming there must be some sort of catch to spend 1c for something worth 8-10c or more)
c) and is there anything else important regarding this that I'm missing?

Thanks in advance for any info regarding this matter


----------



## stoxclimber (17 February 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> a) do the options trade under another code and can you trade them like normal? (I'm assuming they trade under another code)




Probably will be exchange listed under BYRO but I haven't read up on it.



> b) What's the catch if there is one? (I'm assuming there must be some sort of catch to spend 1c for something worth 8-10c or more)




No catch - in theory BYR shares will fall on the record date such that the profit you'll make on purchasing options worth ~10c for 1c is offset by the falling share  price. The value of the options is inbuilt into the share price.


----------



## nomore4s (17 February 2007)

Thanks Stox,

Have been looking for info on this subject and think I'm getting a full understanding now.

Please correct me if I'm wrong but I think this is how it works

If you purchase X amount of options for 1c and hold till the exercise date and take up the option to buy you pay an additional 20c per option, therefore giving you X amount of shares which you paid 21c for instead of the full sp(which hopefully will be above 21c).


----------



## sleeper88 (17 February 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> Thanks Stox,
> 
> Have been looking for info on this subject and think I'm getting a full understanding now.
> 
> ...




yes, basicially, you have 3 choices, once you receive your BYR options. 
1. Sell them (BYRO) in the market 
2. If the options are "in the money" ie the BYR's sp is above 21c, then normally you would exercise it
3. If BYR's sp is below 21c, then the logically thing to do is to let the options expire, or sell them on the market before they expire. 

eg. if BYR's sp is 50c in Jan 2008, lets say you have 50,000 options. If you exercise the options, you pay the compnay $10,000 and in return you receive 50,000 BYR shares. 
Your total costs for these shares is as follows:
1) 1c x 50,000 = $500 (when you buy the options)
2) 20c x 50,000 = $10,000 (when you exercise the options)
3) any loss you may incur if the SP falls below your purchase price at the record date (if applicable) eg, buy 100,000 @ 35c, and sell on record date @ 30c, incurring a $5000 loss

so usually the 50k shares you gain when you exercise will cost $10500. 

hope that helps 

cheers..

happy chinese new yr to all!!


----------



## sleeper88 (17 February 2007)

In addition to the above, BYRO will "usually" trade at a slight premium.


----------



## skegsi (17 February 2007)

People have suggested to me to have a look at USA as a guide to what happens to the share price when loyalty options are involved:

From what i can tell, the share price rose from about 31c, one month prior to the record date (18th Jan) all the way up to 57c on the day before it went ex-entitlement. On the day of ex-entitlement (12th Jan) the share price dropped ~20% and it is now consolidating around where it was before the sharp uptrend.

1) I've read that there is usually a 4 trading day lag between the EX date and record date (which was the case with USA) Do the people that sold on the ex date still get there options?

2) If BYR plan on announcing details of the loyalty options soon, should we expect a similar rise in sp as seen with USA. BYR holders are in a good position where their gold drilling results are due before the loyalty options details and will hopefully add a little extra boost to the share price.

3) Are holders at the moment planning on dumping at ex date and re-entering prior to uranium ann's? Or Just holding whole way trough?


----------



## stoxclimber (18 February 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> If you purchase X amount of options for 1c and hold till the exercise date and take up the option to buy you pay an additional 20c per option, therefore giving you X amount of shares which you paid 21c for instead of the full sp(which hopefully will be above 21c).





Yep - although you don't really need to "hope" the share price will be above 20c since if its under you'll just not exercise..

The options value stems from two sources, the 'instrinsic' value of the option and then the volatiltiy value..

The 'intrinsic' (im not sure that this is the proper term) is the difference between  the share price and the exercise price..e..g. if BYR is trading at 25c and the option has an exercise price of 20c, it has intrinsic value of ~5c (not exactly 5c since you can earn interest on money that you use to buy the shares when you exercise the option, which you couldnt earn if you bought right now on market)

The volatility value stems from the fact that with an option, your downside liability is 0 (i.e. if the share price is <20c at expiry, you won't lose any money, unlike if you held BYR directly) whereas your upside risk is theoretically unlimited. Thus, the volatility in the underlying share price, the more value an option has (also longer times to expiry = more volatiltiy = more value). This is essentially the 'premium' to the instrinsic value of the option.

Therefore your choices with BYRO are a) to sell it into the market or b) to hold until expiry and then exercise/not exercise the option (depending on the share price). One should note that although the downside risk is 0 (so you can't lose more than your original 1c per option) the options value is leveraged on the share price - e.g. BYRO could easily float at 10c and fall to 0c by expiry, a loss of 100% which would be unlikely if you invested in BYR - so what I'm trying to say is the value of your options can fluctuate wildly in percentage terms, something you should take into account for managing your portfolio. 

You should generally not exercise the option early since you will lose the volatility value of the option (some exceptions with dividends).


Hope this helps.


----------



## stoxclimber (18 February 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> 1) I've read that there is usually a 4 trading day lag between the EX date and record date (which was the case with USA) Do the people that sold on the ex date still get there options?




Yes - thats the reason for the sharp dropoff on the ex date..



> 2) If BYR plan on announcing details of the loyalty options soon, should we expect a similar rise in sp as seen with USA. BYR holders are in a good position where their gold drilling results are due before the loyalty options details and will hopefully add a little extra boost to the share price.




Theoretically, assuming these options are already known (I can't find an annoucement by BYR about it but im assuming they mentioned it since everyones talking about it) then we shouldnt see a big rise....but then again, finance theory is...


----------



## skegsi (18 February 2007)

Thanks for reply stox



> Theoretically, assuming these options are already known (I can't find an annoucement by BYR about it but im assuming they mentioned it since everyones talking about it) then _we shouldnt see a big rise_....but then again, finance theory is...




On the 9th November USA made an announcement confirming that there will be loyalty options with a record date around second half of January. So the market was aware for approximately 1.5 months before the share price started moving. I have a feeling BYR might move even more than USA when announcement comes as these shares are very tightly held and those wanting in prior to ex-entitlement date will have to pay a premium.

Well, I hope so anyway


----------



## G-Zilla (18 February 2007)

Does anyone know of any other stocks on the ASX which have recently undergone loyalty options like BYR is about to? I think it wold be interesting to view the share price movements around the Ex-div date.


----------



## alankew (18 February 2007)

Gzilla try MRU(might be wrong as they may have been issued at the same time)or maybe Young Trader might be able to help with some of the IPOs he has bought into


----------



## dubiousinfo (18 February 2007)

G-Zilla said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any other stocks on the ASX which have recently undergone loyalty options like BYR is about to? I think it wold be interesting to view the share price movements around the Ex-div date.




VPE recently completed a rights issue. BCN announced a rights issue on 8/2/07 which is still open, record date is 27/2/02.


----------



## dubiousinfo (18 February 2007)

TRH announced a rights issue on 5/2/07 which is still open, record date is 26/2/07.


----------



## falconx (18 February 2007)

Looking forward to some good news this week, should see this upwards trend continue. 
BTW did anyone notice who the number 6 shareholder is in BYR? Dr Leon Pretorious (DYL chairman) owns just over 2.2% of BYR with 1m in shares. This is yet another positive sign imo.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 February 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> Looking forward to some good news this week, should see this upwards trend continue.
> BTW did anyone notice who the number 6 shareholder is in BYR? Dr Leon Pretorious (DYL chairman) owns just over 2.2% of BYR with 1m in shares. This is yet another positive sign imo.




Thanks FalconX didn't see/realise that, agree positive IMO as he must like those KAL U Assets


----------



## stretch (18 February 2007)

G-Zilla said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any other stocks on the ASX which have recently undergone loyalty options like BYR is about to? I think it wold be interesting to view the share price movements around the Ex-div date.




BCN-beacon,loyalty options ex date 21st Feb.


----------



## Kauri (19 February 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> Looking forward to some good news this week, should see this upwards trend continue.
> BTW did anyone notice who the number 6 shareholder is in BYR? Dr Leon Pretorious (DYL chairman) owns just over 2.2% of BYR with 1m in shares. This is yet another positive sign imo.




  Not forgetting of course that he got set as seed capital at .01c/share... 
  2.2% for $10,000...


----------



## bigt (19 February 2007)

Some large sells lined up at 31...looks a little off-putting to a holder waiting on potentially great results any day now..I hope these are not selling on inside information.

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## stoxclimber (19 February 2007)

Well those sell orders are only $30k each..not a massive trade..and if the results were really bad then I'd be in a hurry to sell and not place a limit.

Not trying to ramp, just saying I don't think that sell is insider trading..nor has there been any insider trading buying judging by the stock movement.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2007)

I agree with Stox,

I doubt its bad news Insider selling because if it was, I like Stox would be clearing my orders not placing em at limit

I'd say its just impatient punters who picked this up 25c or so 2 weeks ago, have been waiting on these gold results which were due last Wednesday and are now just impatient,

I'd expect results by Friday, 

Also the Rights option issue is only around the corner so I wouldn't be surprised to see the company update the mkt about it soon


----------



## falconx (19 February 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Not forgetting of course that he got set as seed capital at .01c/share...
> 2.2% for $10,000...




So basicly he turned $10k into $300k on paper with hardly any risk at all. Seems a bit odd too me but I'm fairly new to the game. Also how does one get chosen to outlay seed capital?


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> Some large sells lined up at 31...looks a little off-putting to a holder waiting on potentially great results any day now..I hope these are not selling on inside information.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts?



Mmmm...could be nicer. I'm thinking the SMA's positive signal is being skewed by the big orders down close to 20c. The buying depth isn't encouraging at all, and I'm now wondering how long this has been going on. A suspicious mind could be forgiven for wondering if someone is hoping to pick up on a dump...


----------



## skegsi (20 February 2007)

may seem like a stupid question but what do the columns headed "number" indicate on the market depth table? (far right and left columns)


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> may seem like a stupid question but what do the columns headed "number" indicate on the market depth table? (far right and left columns)



number of orders


----------



## bigt (20 February 2007)

A few nervous sellers..c'mon, keep that stiff upper lip and hold on for the results! The rights issue will see the SP soar, going by other similar offerings, never mind the gold results, AND the uranium tenemants going to be acquired.


----------



## CanOz (20 February 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> may seem like a stupid question but what do the columns headed "number" indicate on the market depth table? (far right and left columns)




Yeah, the number of buyers, or sellers depending on which table your looking at. Remember, don't get too excited about depth, only a small portion of the market is on depth, most buyers and sellers are waiting off the screen.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (20 February 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> A few nervous sellers..c'mon, keep that stiff upper lip and hold on for the results! The rights issue will see the SP soar, going by other similar offerings, never mind the gold results, AND the uranium tenemants going to be acquired.




I'm getting a bit impatient too, i see allot of other opportunities!  

Cheers,


----------



## Kauri (20 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> I'm getting a bit impatient too, i see allot of other opportunities!
> 
> Cheers,




  I was just thinking... due to the relatively low dollar traded liquidity if everyone on ASF sold their indicated holdings the price would crash????


----------



## djones (20 February 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> I was just thinking... due to the relatively low dollar traded liquidity if everyone on ASF sold their indicated holdings the price would crash????




I admit I sold out at 30.5c today due to needing the funds, made a small profit from 26.5c but will hopefully be able to buy in again at a future date.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

Well...I'm going to stay optimistic and hang in there; while I'm disappointed not to see the SP run upstairs as soon as expected, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the SP fall further in the short term...I do think the SMA chart is telling the underlying truth here, suggesting that the fall in SP is being driven by impatient speculators like us wanting a quick buck.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kransky (21 February 2007)

these SMA posts are great moses!


----------



## Accaeric (21 February 2007)

May this would be the reason of delay.

DiggGoogle
del.icio.usYahoo!
RedditFacebook

Guinea is in the midst of a general strike called by unions demanding the president step down or relinquish some of his power. Talks between union leaders and government officials were scheduled to resume Monday.

In declaring martial law, President Lansana Conte warned that the country was in danger of erupting into civil war following days of anti-government protests that led to riots and looting. Government buildings were ransacked throughout the country, and scores died when youths calling for their longtime president to step down clashed with security forces who fired guns.

Army Chief of Staff Gen. Kerfalla Camara announced in a speech broadcast on radio and television that citizens would be allowed to move freely between 6 a.m. and 6 p.m. starting Monday. The curfew originally only allowed Guineans outside for four hours a day, and was later lengthened to six hours.

"This measure is the result of the effort by each person to return to normal life in the country," Camara said.

Martial law _ which is set to expire Feb. 23 _ also prevents public gatherings and allows security forces to perform random searches. Since its imposition, roadblocks have been set up throughout the capital and military trucks full of arrested youths have become a common sight on the streets. Soldiers have been accused of shooting and raping civilians. The government says it has ordered an investigation into the charges.

Guinea has been in varying degrees of turmoil since mid-January, when the country's two strongest unions called a general strike that they said would last until Conte agreed to leave office. Conte has exercised strict control over the country since seizing power in a coup in 1984.

More than 100 people have died since in two waves of clashes with security forces _ the first during the strike in January and the second last weekend after Conte apparently violated a compromise deal in which he would share power with an independent prime minister. Conte instead named a Cabinet member and longtime ally to the post.

Guinea has not had a prime minister since Conte fired Cellou Dalein Diallo from the post in April.

The unions have complained of economic problems and demanded salary increases and arrears of months of unpaid wages. Recently, they have become increasingly political, saying the country's hardships are symptoms of a corrupt government that neglects its people.

Bordering on war-recovering Sierra Leone and Liberia, as well as conflict-divided Ivory Coast, Guinea is seen as a potential flashpoint in an already precarious region. For years, regional experts have warned that Conte's death or ouster could send the country into turmoil.

Guinea's 10 million people are impoverished and many live without the most basic public services, even though the country has half the world's reserves of bauxite, used to produce aluminum.


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> May this would be the reason of delay.
> 
> DiggGoogle
> del.icio.usYahoo!
> ...



There was a business article in The Weekend Australian that was advising caution in relation to projects held in Guinea.  May be this has frightened some investors.  My father, an experienced  trader with 44 years experience, was going to buy some BYR on Monday but had second thoughts areading the article.  As for me, I'm waiting for more info in relation to the company's possible acquisition of uranium assets.  Should everything be OK, this stock could do well as a result.  Just a note of caution, despite YT's excellent record (I agree with YT around 95% of the time which isn't bad).   
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2007)

Rang the company to see if any problems re Guinean Civil Unrest,

Was assured that it did not in anyway effect BYR,

Was told the report is due out very shortly and had been delayed from the 2 week estimate due to the fact that they had several External Consultants/Geologists preparing a very thorough analysis on the project and its taken a bit longer than expected, didn't ask and he didn't comment on whether report was done or timing of the report (I don't ask or want ot know such info as thats a tee bit wrong)

Also questioned about option rights issue and was told per prospectus reminder would be given to the mkt soon

Can't be oo far off, if your scared and impatient sell away, there was a chap once who said, "The sharemarket is a wealth transfer system, where money flows from the impatient to the patient"


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Rang the company to see if any problems re Guinean Civil Unrest,
> 
> Was assured that it did not in anyway effect BYR,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reassuring news and the time that you put into your reseach.
DYOR.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2007)

Hey Greggy no probs mate,

Re BYR's Gold project with POG at $680 (7 month high and now technically broken out) it would be a good time for those gold results to be released!


----------



## CanOz (22 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Greggy no probs mate,
> 
> Re BYR's Gold project with POG at $680 (7 month high and now technically broken out) it would be a good time for those gold results to be released!




You know i think BYR is settling into a bit of a channel trend....


----------



## stoxclimber (22 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Greggy no probs mate,
> 
> Re BYR's Gold project with POG at $680 (7 month high and now technically broken out) it would be a good time for those gold results to be released!




Yep, still waiting for those results. Wonder if we can read anything into the delay..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2007)

Re Delay, per my post 



_Rang the company to see if any problems re Guinean Civil Unrest,

Was assured that it did not in anyway effect BYR,

*Was told the report is due out very shortly and had been delayed from the 2 week estimate due to the fact that they had several External Consultants/Geologists preparing a very thorough analysis on the project and its taken a bit longer than expected*, didn't ask and he didn't comment on whether report was done or timing of the report (I don't ask or want ot know such info as thats a tee bit wrong)

Also questioned about option rights issue and was told per prospectus reminder would be given to the mkt soon

Can't be oo far off, if your scared and impatient sell away, there was a chap once who said, "The sharemarket is a wealth transfer system, where money flows from the impatient to the patient" _


----------



## Stimpy (22 February 2007)

I'm with stoxclimber, and why the stress on a _very thorough analysis_?


----------



## stoxclimber (22 February 2007)

Wonder if the delay is a good or a bad thing. Guess we'll have to wait and see..with gold going to a high and yet the stock dropping - i guess people are wanting some news.


----------



## greggy (22 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Wonder if the delay is a good or a bad thing. Guess we'll have to wait and see..with gold going to a high and yet the stock dropping - i guess people are wanting some news.



Many traders don't like delays in announcements and are indeed an impatient mob!!
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 February 2007)

Still no results re Gold project,

Very annoying to say the least, company should have released an ann stating how far off report is, but they haven't

I'll wait till close of Monday before I ring again


----------



## stoxclimber (25 February 2007)

Yeah, management isn't being very good to the market re: the exploration results. And I just read a study about timing of annoucements v good/bad news...hmmmmm


----------



## Stimpy (25 February 2007)

All good things to those who wait... :mexico:


----------



## CanOz (25 February 2007)

On the other hand, maybe the ann was going to be late and they managed a way to put it off until thefirst of the coming week.  

I really have no idea about announcements, or anything other than charts....   

Fingers crossed, the stop loss is still intact....plan the trade and trade the plan i say!  

Cheers,


----------



## skegsi (26 February 2007)

Still waiting for ann...


----------



## skegsi (26 February 2007)

I don't even think it is going to do a great deal to the sp, unless they announce options details also. It just would have been nice if they delivered on something remotely close to when they said they would.
I hope all their announcements aren't going to drag out like this.

I know... good things to those who wait.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

LOL, gold! No really Gold, thats what BYR are working on  :


----------



## greggy (26 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> LOL, gold! No really Gold, thats what BYR are working on  :



Hi YT,

Just thought I'd let you know that I just bought 80,000 at 29c.  With the oppies issue coming up very soon, this stock also offers strong potential despite the delays in announcing any results.  I have bought into this stock on largely on the back of its potential acquisition of uranium assets.  Some of the leases are in JV with Mega Uranium which is a huge plus.  As for the oppies issue, just take a look at what's happened to other stocks once they've announced an oppies issue.  Latest example is BWN, its gone from 25c in a few days to a high of 50c today.  
Mouth watering stuff.
DYOR


----------



## stoxclimber (26 February 2007)

Oh, that was you.

I'm just waiting for those gold results and the options annoucements! Nothing doing with this company on the news front at the moment..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

Glad to have you aboard Greggy!

Called the company earlier to ascertain whats going on, was told everyones in a "meeting today" hmmmmmmmmmmm, waiting for call back,

As shareholders we have every right to ring up and enquire whats going on if a company says it will release ann within 2weeks and 3-4 weeks later still no ann 

I think its because of normal delays, but nevertheless an update would have nice!


----------



## greggy (26 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Oh, that was you.
> 
> I'm just waiting for those gold results and the options annoucements! Nothing doing with this company on the news front at the moment..



..And I just got another 20,000 at 29c to make it 100,000 in total.  I've been waiting for the right opportunity to buy and hence it finally came. I'm putting my money where my mouth is.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (26 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Glad to have you aboard Greggy!
> 
> Called the company earlier to ascertain whats going on, was told everyones in a "meeting today" hmmmmmmmmmmm, waiting for call back,
> 
> ...



Thanks YT. Just saw your comment.  My fingers sometimes get a little slow..Having followed this one for a while and researched it thoroughly I decided to take the plunge.  The oppies issue looks great.  I can't wait for the announcement.  BYR has been overlooked and for my liking is more than reasonable value at current prices.
Thanks for the tip YT.
DYOR


----------



## constable (26 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> ..And I just got another 20,000 at 29c to make it 100,000 in total.  I've been waiting for the right opportunity to buy and hence it finally came. I'm putting my money where my mouth is.
> DYOR



you could have taken the other 10k so my orders closed!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> you could have taken the other 10k so my orders closed!!




Huh Judas!!!!  :


----------



## moses (26 February 2007)

Ditto, and thanks for giving BYR's price a lift today. I actually sold 20% of my BYR today at 28.5c because I've been overweight in expectation of some action, and it was beginning to hurt. Spent it profitably on a day trade in JRV (peaked up 95% today) and now deeper into CMO (up 20% today with volume) which is running very nicely atm. I even used EW guesswork to pick JRV's peak and got out before it fell over!   

Still looking forward to BYR's ann. This stock could do with some forward momentum, its in danger of going to sleep. Looks like most trades were ASF members! Keep on the blower YT!


----------



## greggy (26 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> you could have taken the other 10k so my orders closed!!



Thanks for letting me snap up a bargain.
DYOR


----------



## constable (26 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me snap up a bargain.
> DYOR



pleasure doing business!


----------



## skegsi (27 February 2007)

BYR down 7% on 200,000 vol
Anything to worry about?


----------



## Stimpy (27 February 2007)

Just another impatient punter, or maybe a tight stop loss.

Every dog has his day.


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

Stimpy said:
			
		

> Just another impatient punter. :swear:



A little bit worrying having bought them at 29c yesterday...Still the impatient ones are getting out.
DYOR


----------



## constable (27 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me snap up a bargain.
> DYOR



Hey Greggy do you want me to buy em back?? 27c ok....


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Hey Greggy do you want me to buy em back?? 27c ok....



Hi Constable,

I'm not going to panic over a 2c fall.  Once the oppies issue is announced I'm sure that the price will recover.  Anyway I'm also holding NRU whichj is up nicely today to 38c) , HLX and HCY (purchased this morning) so my spec portfolio is pretty balanced.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Its about 2 weeks late now,

Perhaps management are waiting for the stock to be dumped into the sub 10c category before they realise its probably best to keep mkt informed of delays

Sighhhhh, such great projects, such poor PR


----------



## skegsi (27 February 2007)

Hey YT
Did they call you back yesterday?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Nope, 

Which means one of two things,

1. They were finalising the ann yesterday and are about to release it anytime today and hence will wait until after ann is released before they call back as it will probably answer my question as well as the fact that its probably not a good idea to speak to a shareholder just before an ann is due out

or 

2. They're lazy, forgetful and don't care.


I'm thinking (hoping) its the former


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Its about 2 weeks late now,
> 
> Perhaps management are waiting for the stock to be dumped into the sub 10c category before they realise its probably best to keep mkt informed of delays
> 
> Sighhhhh, such great projects, such poor PR




This is getting close to my stop now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Does that mean if someone sold 24k shares down to 24c, you'd bail at 24c? ?


----------



## stoxclimber (27 February 2007)

Since they were "in a meeting" I'm hoping they were drafting the annoucement yesterday.


canaussiesuck, i don't know why you're using a stop loss if you're investing fundamentally.


----------



## constable (27 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Constable,
> 
> I'm not going to panic over a 2c fall.  Once the oppies issue is announced I'm sure that the price will recover.  Anyway I'm also holding NRU whichj is up nicely today to 38c) , HLX and HCY (purchased this morning) so my spec portfolio is pretty balanced.
> DYOR



sorry i couldnt help myself   ..the thing with these low vol stocks when they dont trade they slide a little  and when they do get get some volume they move incredibly quick. I was a getting a little impatient with this and another stock and put them into uni. But good luck hope you and others do well.


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Since they were "in a meeting" I'm hoping they were drafting the annoucement yesterday.
> 
> 
> canaussiesuck, i don't know why you're using a stop loss if you're investing fundamentally.




I always use a stop loss.....plan the trade and trade the plan. If it sells i forget about it and move on.

Cheers,


----------



## skegsi (27 February 2007)

I just called them the secretary went off to ask someone about the delay. She came back and said "it will be ready for release in the next day or 2, they're just finalising it now"


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> sorry i couldnt help myself   ..the thing with these low vol stocks when they dont trade they slide a little  and when they do get get some volume they move incredibly quick. I was a getting a little impatient with this and another stock and put them into uni. But good luck hope you and others do well.



Thanks mate.
People are getting impatient with this one because of the delays in announcing things. I don't blame traders getting out for this reason, but feel that this one has plenty of potential.
DYOR


----------



## stoxclimber (27 February 2007)

Well, let me put it to you this way - there are two scenarios:

Your analysis is good and the market movement is wrong: In this case, you're selling out when its undervalued (and been getting more undervalued).

Your analysis is bad and the market movement is right: In this case, why are you investing?

In either scenario there's no upside to using a stop loss - only use I can see is margin trading or if you don't have access to computers very often.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> I always use a stop loss.....plan the trade and trade the plan. If it sells i forget about it and move on.
> 
> Cheers,




Ok but does that mean if someone sold 24k shares down to 24c, you'd bail at 24c? ?

Surely you wouldn't sell out at 24c?


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

Im looking through the Company Announcements and cant find where they mention about the options??


----------



## skegsi (27 February 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> I just called them the secretary went off to ask someone about the delay. She came back and said "it will be ready for release in the next day or 2, they're just finalising it now"




sounds like you were right Stox and YT about them probably drafting it yesterday


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ok but does that mean if someone sold 24k shares down to 24c, you'd bail at 24c? ?
> 
> Surely you wouldn't sell out at 24c?




My stop is at the next good support level. I have no choice but to sell it. If i comprimise my discipline now, what happens next time, and the time after?

I stick to a plan.

Cheers,


----------



## Stimpy (27 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> If i comprimise my discipline now, what happens next time, and the time after?




Rules are made to be broken!


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

Stimpy said:
			
		

> Rules are made to be broken!




Not if i have a say about it.

good risk management = success


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Stimpy said:
			
		

> Rules are made to be broken!



Sorry couldn't resist, to those of you who haven't seen or don't know about the movie "The Transporter" you won't get it


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> Im looking through the Company Announcements and cant find where they mention about the options??




Any help please?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Nicks it was in the prospectus,

If you like can ring the company to confirm,


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Nicks it was in the prospectus,
> 
> If you like can ring the company to confirm,




Thanks YT, 
was it 1 for 1 or something else? 
was it as of a certain date or as of when they will announce it?

Thinking of getting in but needs some of these facts and some convincing. Already have a stack of KAL (KBRL).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Its easy to lose sight of the fundamentals with the lack of interest, so I thought I'd remind everyone about BYR's fundamentals


*BYR * ​  
*Mkt Structure*
*Shares*
45m shares of which only *25m are listed*
(Will be doing a 1:2 rights issue of 20c opies in early March)

*Mkt Cap* 
20c = $9m Current
30c = $13.5m
40c = $18m 
50c = $22.5m Target

*Cash *
$5m in the bank


*Gold Projects*

*Mansounia*_ earning up to 92%, Gold, Guinea West Africa_
This project had excellent fundamentals

The target deposit is 4kms long by about 1-1.5kms wide, previous drilling has indicated that the gold is low garde ie Avg 1g/t Au - 1.5g/t Au, but is at times near surface and is up to 60m thick avg probably 20m

The deposit is 2kms south of the Keniero Mine owned and operated by TSX listed Semafo which is currently depleteing its low grade ore reserves, so obviously a toll treatment of ore here is the best option.

The area is host to numerous large low grade operations so I would not be surprised if this deposit although low garde turned out to be huge ie 100Mt@1g/t = Over 3Moz's Au

BYR completed a 90 RC Drill Campaign in Dec so expect results soon, if they prove up the mineralisation then watch out as the Investment Banks love these African gold plays (see GRY operating not too far away in Burnika Faso)

The company is well funded and can earn up to 92% in this project and as I've stated would not need copious amounts of capital to bring project on stream as it can Toll Treat with the TSX company.

Some previous drilling results
_63m grading 1.46g/t Au from 3m in hole MRC069
32m grading 1.87g/t Au from 1m in hole MRC068
57.5m grading 0.84g/t Au from 1m in hole RAB043
35m grading 1.07g/t Au from surface in hole MRC065
30m grading 1.20g/t Au from 4m in hole MRC009
26m grading 1.31g/t Au from 16m in hole RAB008
14m grading 2.28g/t Au from surface in hole MRC012_

As can be seen the mineralisation is at or near surface so an open pit will be the way to go, with a simple hauling of the ore 2kms to the exisiting infrastructure of the _Keniero (Jean-Gobele) Mine owned by Toronto listed company, Semafo Inc with reported combined resources and reserves of 1.09Moz, the plant-site of which s located less than 2km north of the Mansounia Project boundary."_


*URANIUM PROJECTS*
The company has signed an agreement to purchase ALL of KAL's (Kalgoorlie Boulder) Uranium Interests which are very extensive, the cost of the transaction will be 17.5m BYR shares but it will be well worth it given the projects.

For more information see KAL, KAL's reports show the Uranium grounds, require a bit of digging to find all the info I have especially re Lyndon

*Kintyre*_ 50:50 JV with MEGA Uranium, W.A._
5 Licences, JV was with RPT who is now part of Mega, Mega funding exploration


*Lyndon*_ 100%, Uranium, W.A._There are 5 targeted deposits, 1 of which after a small amount of follow up work had an estimated 700kt's@0.058%U = 770k lb's U (Pre JORC Code)
Theres still 4 more to test!

I can't wait for follow up work on the Lyndon Uranium project, if the other 4 target deposits turn out like the 1st it could be *3Mt@0.058% Uranium = 3M lb's U * as opposed to current 770k lb's u 

*Even current 770k lb's U 
@ $15/lb EV = $11m*


*Upside 3M lb's U 
@ $15/lb EV = $45m*


*Gascoyne*_ 100% Uranium, W.A._
10 Licences covering 1321 km²


*South Australia* _100% Uranium, S.A._
Only 1 licence so far



*Summary*
With a very promissing gold project comparable to GRY

Multiple Aust Uranium Projects (still to be finalised) that appear highly prospective, Lyndon and Kintyre in particular

A very small mkt cap (still under $12m) and a very tight share registry with only 25m shares listed, of which the top 20 hold 75% or so 

$5m cash in the bank

An upcoming 1:2 opie rights issue in March


THIS COMPANY LOOKS VERY PROMISING
*
I still believe firmly that a Mkt Cap of under $12m won't last for long, another BCN in the making!*


----------



## nvox (27 February 2007)

Nicks Its on page 12  "Loyalty option" Short version below, hopefully not many typos   

"The offer will be to all shareholders registered on the date approximately three months after the shares commence trading. 
1 Option for every 2 shares held.
Options will be issued at a price of 1.0 cent each with a exercise price off 20 cents with a expiry date of 30 June 2008. "


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

nvox said:
			
		

> Nicks Its on page 12  "Loyalty option" Short version below, hopefully not many typos
> 
> "The offer will be to all shareholders registered on the date approximately three months after the shares commence trading.
> 1 Option for every 2 shares held.
> Options will be issued at a price of 1.0 cent each with a exercise price off 20 cents with a expiry date of 30 June 2008. "




Thanks alot nvox. So the magical three month date is?? or is that what everyone is waiting for?


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

Latest sale price is 29c.  Seller is at 29c.  No need to panic.
DYOR


----------



## nvox (27 February 2007)

Nicks 
Going by ASX "Official Listing Date 14 December, 2006"
No real Idea but I'm guessing March-ish  ??


----------



## JimBob (27 February 2007)

As others have already said, with a small amount of shares on offer and relatively low volume at the moment, it only takes one or two buyers or sellers to move the share price a few cents in either direction.


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

Im a bit concerned there are very few buyers, price could drop considerably very quickly?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Good to know that Pato's who are very familiar with GRY's Banfour gold project are bullish on BYR's Masounia project and are eagerly waiting for the results as well,

And why wouldn't they be,

Lets assume for arguments sake that BYR come up with a 30Mt resource grading just under 1g/t Au = 1M oz's Gold

Lets say the conceputal open pit operation is designed is such away that its staged so that the project cash flow pays for expansion and development,

Intially the may need $5m to begin,

Lets assume over the life of the projecrt cash operating costs which are usually $400oz in African low grade deposits, But lets assume really bad case for BYR and say $700oz

Lets also assume LT spot of $600us oz and exchange rate of 75c so LT AUD Spot = $800 oz

*
NPV calcs* (Note all in AUD)
Spot = $800
Cash Costs = $700
Margin = $100

1Moz's@$100oz = $100m

Assume Cap Ex $10m 
*
NPV = $90m = probably $2 a share*

And thats using 30Mt@under 1g/t Au and cash cost of $700 oz


----------



## stoxclimber (27 February 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> Im a bit concerned there are very few buyers, price could drop considerably very quickly?




well, the price could drop very quickly..but realistically if you look at the companys projects a share price in the range of e.g. 10-15c cant really be justified. When you're in the microcaps its pretty easy to move the share price a significant percentage either way with a small amount of funds - another reason to avoid the imo ridiculous idea of a stop loss.


----------



## Stimpy (27 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> When you're in the microcaps its pretty easy to move the share price a significant percentage either way with a small amount of funds - another reason to avoid the imo ridiculous idea of a stop loss.




Spot on. A little tree shaking and suddenly, as the little people's stop losses fire, the price drops sharply. Suddenly, many big orders appear as if from nowhere.

Yes, I'm talking about HLX.


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> Im a bit concerned there are very few buyers, price could drop considerably very quickly?



Hi Nicks,

Are you holding this one or are you attempting to force the price down so that you'll get them at an attractive price?  DYOR


----------



## nizar (27 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> When you're in the microcaps its pretty easy to move the share price a significant percentage either way with a small amount of funds - another reason to *avoid the imo ridiculous idea of a stop loss*.




So how do you go about risk management?
Pray and Hope?


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> So how do you go about risk management?
> Pray and Hope?



I did a little bit of columns A and B back in Oct 87 (post crash), it didn't help.  You've just got to have a trading strategy and stick to it.  Whenever a stock in my portfolio falls I take a closer at it to try and determine the reasons for the fall, sometimes its just traders being irrational. 
DYOR 
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Nicks,
> 
> Are you holding this one or are you attempting to force the price down so that you'll get them at an attractive price?  DYOR




No offence Nicks but thats exactly what I thought,

Your no beginner, you've been around the block here for awhile no so a question like "Im a bit concerned there are very few buyers, price could drop considerably very quickly?" seems silly to say the least


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Nicks,
> 
> Are you holding this one or are you attempting to force the price down so that you'll get them at an attractive price?  DYOR




Hey there Greggy and YT,

Actually just commenting on a fact in this discussion.

If posting a comment on this forum influenced things as you suggest then I would be a billionaire by now.   : 

If I was holding it then I am looking for comment as I am a concerned holder working out what I should do, if I am not holding it then I am attempting to force the price down. Perhaps I am not holding and considering buying but am concerned about the fact I described? You can draw whatever conclusions you like. This is a discussion forum after all.

Holders sometimes do get a bit paranoid.


----------



## nizar (27 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> No offence Nicks but thats exactly what I thought,
> 
> Your no beginner, you've been around the block here for awhile no so a question like "Im a bit concerned there are very few buyers, price could drop considerably very quickly?" seems silly to say the least





Damn right Gordon Gekko is no beginner!! LOL (in ref to Nicks avatar)


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

What great movie huh!

Actually I also hold a bucket of KAL shares. Looking at getting BYR shares soon hopefully through this avenue.

Gordon

p.s. Im a bit concerned there are a lot of buyers in KAL. Price could go up very quickly......


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> What great movie huh!
> 
> Actually I also hold a bucket of KAL shares. Looking at getting BYR shares soon hopefully through this avenue.
> 
> Gordon




Oh I see your plan Nicks,

Cause some panic selling so you can acquire as much BYR as possible 

and then its a call to the Australian Paper, Ext 104 "Blue Horse Shoe loves Burey Gold"  :   :


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

Hmmmm

Blue Horse Shoe Loves Avoca resources.

Check out the AVO thread for all those interested in gold stocks. You cant go wrong with gold fundamentals in these times.


----------



## stoxclimber (27 February 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> So how do you go about risk management?
> Pray and Hope?




I invest in companies that I believe are undervalued which in itself limits the downside price movement. Secondly, depending on the price movements I may chose to exit the stock for whatever reason but its a decision i make based on the facts at the time & using my intelligence, not some arbitrary price limit.


IMO if you have access to a computer whenever you need it, and you're investing fundamentally, theres no rational reason to use a stop loss (provided you arent levered). If you're convinced that the average market participant is smarter than you at analysis, and thus the markets views in the price of a microcap falling x% outweights any fundamental analysis you have conducted on the company, then you should not be investing.


----------



## happytown (27 February 2007)

the volume today has not been excessive

the visible sell side market depth is not overwhelming

i suspect that those who picked up on the brief minor dip today are happy with their entry price

cheers


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> Hey there Greggy and YT,
> 
> Actually just commenting on a fact in this discussion.
> 
> ...



Just a mischievous comment on my part, no hint of paranoia.    I've been in this business for 28 years and I've probably outlasted many a share trader.  I can read between the lines of much of what is written on this forum.  I for one think that YT does a great job along with Kennas & Co. and its good of him to clearly state his positions.  I don't think he's paranoid either.  
DYOR


----------



## nizar (27 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> I invest in companies that I believe are undervalued which in itself limits the downside price movement. Secondly, depending on the price movements I may chose to exit the stock for whatever reason but its a decision i make based on the facts at the time & using my intelligence, not some arbitrary price limit.
> 
> 
> IMO if you have access to a computer whenever you need it, and you're investing fundamentally, theres no rational reason to use a stop loss (provided you arent levered). If you're convinced that the average market participant is smarter than you at analysis, and thus the markets views in the price of a microcap falling x% outweights any fundamental analysis you have conducted on the company, then you should not be investing.




Yeh thats fair enough.
But surely you've seen cheap companies become even cheaper?

Each to their own. I mean as long as your method works for you then its all good.

I only start uses stops after what happened to me in May!
I got taken to the f%$&en cleaners!!


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Just a mischievous comment on my part, no hint of paranoia.    I've been in this business for 28 years and I've probably outlasted many a share trader.  I can read between the lines of much of what is written on this forum.  I for one think that YT does a great job along with Kennas & Co. and its good of him to clearly state his positions.  I don't think he's paranoid either.
> DYOR




Agreed. YT does a great job. I always read his posts with interest and he often provides me with valuable info and responses to questions. Should have followed his lead and bought into MTN when he was promoting it some 10 months back.


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> Agreed. YT does a great job. I always read his posts with interest and he often provides me with valuable info and responses to questions. Should have followed his lead and bought into MTN when he was promoting it some 10 months back.



Considering that his opinion is free of charge, maybe we should put some money together and send him a case of VB.
P.S. I don't hold any shares in Foster's.


----------



## stoxclimber (27 February 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh thats fair enough.
> But surely you've seen cheap companies become even cheaper?
> 
> Each to their own. I mean as long as your method works for you then its all good.
> ...




Sure it happens all the time...personally i like to look for companies with some upward momentum in the price but yet still undervalued (although this isnt fundamental)..

i just disagree with the entire idea of a fixed stop loss..as we know from finance options are valuable - so while i dont object to one selling because a stock has fallen i disagree with a fixed stop loss where the investor doesnt consider the circumstances at the time (i.e. maintains their option to sell/not sell)


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Sure it happens all the time...personally i like to look for companies with some upward momentum in the price but yet still undervalued (although this isnt fundamental)..
> 
> i just disagree with the entire idea of a fixed stop loss..as we know from finance options are valuable - so while i dont object to one selling because a stock has fallen i disagree with a fixed stop loss where the investor doesnt consider the circumstances at the time (i.e. maintains their option to sell/not sell)



Hi Stoxclimber,

I too look for overlooked companies (this morning I bought HCY for its uranium potential) with some upward momentum in the share price.  With so many companies listed you can still find many that have been mispriced.  I stopped using a fixed stop loss after selling WMT last year when it was around the 2c mark (a 15% loss).  I had 1 million of them and they were around 16c when I last checked. I can embarass myself with other examples, but will leave it for another afternoon!  So instead of a fixed stop loss I now re-evaluate a stock when it has fallen.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (27 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Considering that his opinion is free of charge, maybe we should put some money together and send him a case of VB.
> P.S. I don't hold any shares in Foster's.




LOL - A pallet is probably more fitting for the time & effort he puts in, and the info he passes on.


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Sure it happens all the time...personally i like to look for companies with some upward momentum in the price but yet still undervalued (although this isnt fundamental)..
> 
> i just disagree with the entire idea of a fixed stop loss..as we know from finance options are valuable - so while i dont object to one selling because a stock has fallen i disagree with a fixed stop loss where the investor doesnt consider the circumstances at the time (i.e. maintains their option to sell/not sell)




I see your point Stox, i just don't trade that way. I put a stop loss firmly in place at technical support. 

If i was going to be in front of the screen 100% of each trading session i may only write down the stop loss, and not actually use a conditional order. But i would still stick to my game plan and sell if it hit the target.

With BYR i've allowed a bit more room for price swings as its so thinly held right now.

I may get stopped out, i may not. 

Good luck with your method.

Cheers,


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> I see your point Stox, i just don't trade that way. I put a stop loss firmly in place at technical support.
> 
> If i was going to be in front of the screen 100% of each trading session i may only write down the stop loss, and not actually use a conditional order. But i would still stick to my game plan and sell if it hit the target.
> 
> ...



Each to their own methods.  In the end what counts is the bottomline result at the end of the FY.


----------



## phar cough (27 February 2007)

Ann out for BYR !


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

phar cough said:
			
		

> Ann out for BYR !




Someone want to give me an exec summary on that?


----------



## powerkoala (27 February 2007)

low grade?


----------



## falconx (27 February 2007)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> low grade?




This was already known, it will still be proffitable because production and startup costs will be low. 
The results seem positive although I don't have much to compare them to. Would like to hear other members opinions on it.


----------



## bigt (27 February 2007)

I think BYR could have done a better job at representing the results...perhaps a summary statement of the better intersections / average grade / width etc...there looks like some good results amongst the 90, 30-40m at 1 - 1.5g/t..which is what we expected. Keen to see the markets reaction though. 

As has been mentioned previously, the real driver will be the rights issue and, to a lesser extent, the uranium tenements.

Positive report tho IMO, then again I'm a biased holder!


----------



## skegsi (27 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Well at Mansounia the target deposit is 4kms long by about 1-1.5kms wide,
> previous drilling has indicated that the gold is low garde ie Avg 1g/t Au - 1.5g/t Au, but is at times near surface and is up to 60m thick avg probably 20m
> 
> So 4000m x 1000m x 20m (using lower avgs) =  80M cubic Metres of Dirt grading 1 - 1.5g/t Au
> ...




Table 1 from the ann shows the more significant intercepts. I pulled the table into excel and it gives an average g/t of AU of 1.1g. That's only the significant intercepts, so lets say minimum of 0.8g/t.

Working with some of your previous figures YT:
160Mt @ 0.8g/t Au = 4.5Moz's
Project worth = $113mill
70% stake =  $1.75 BYR

I've uploaded the excel sheet if anyone wants

I thought this was also interesting:



> Elsewhere on the property, similarly aligned structures and magnetic domain geometries are recognised but have yet to be tested by Burey. Of particular interest is the area where one such domain appears to have been peripherally validated by substantive artisanal workings (Sinkalimba Creek) but where direct
> testing has previously been precluded by a substantial cover of massive laterite curasse.




and the fact that they stated their longer term objective remains the preparation of a bankable feasibility study for the development of a commercial heap leach operation. Which lends itself to thinking that this was, at the least, what they were expecting from the results.

Bring on rights issue and uranium announcements


----------



## Beethoven (27 February 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> Table 1 from the ann shows the more significant intercepts. I pulled the table into excel and it gives an average g/t of AU of 1.1g. That's only the significant intercepts, so lets say minimum of 0.8g/t.
> 
> Working with some of your previous figures YT:
> 160Mt @ 0.8g/t Au = 4.5Moz's
> ...




Hi skegski,

i was wondering if you calculated the avg grade of gold correctly.  There are some lower grades with bigger depth then others.  I'm not sure if you can just add up the grades and divide by the results like the way you did.  However i agree that the grades are low but their massive land that they have is making up for it especially with the low costs of open pit mining.  I might buy in tomorrow morning


----------



## skegsi (27 February 2007)

I was wondering if I was doing it a bit too simply. Do you think .8g/t is too optimistic?
Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (27 February 2007)

> *Drill results enhance potential to develop Project as an open pit, heap leach operation.*
> 
> Significantly, Burey’s drilling results verify the concept and presence of a NNE trend to the primary
> gold mineralization on the Mansounia property and furthermore, that *it extends along the entire
> ...






> The geometry of the primary gold mineralization
> source is not inconsistent with the recognized setting of primary gold mineralization exploited in
> Semafo’s neighboring Jean-Gobelle gold mine.




mmm, looks pretty positive, a fair bit of good news that confirms alot of speculation dicussed on this thread already. 
Now we'll have to see what the market thinks of the results. Hopefully people weren't expecting more, but with the upcoming options this baby's looking good.


----------



## stoxclimber (27 February 2007)

We always knew it was low grade and I don't think anyones suprised by it. The only question for me is how big is the deposit (i cant work this out from the annoucement) and also is it going to be economical to extract.

Sure, BYR is not going to be the next BHP on a low grade mine, but with a ~10m market cap it doesnt take much profit to generate substantial returns to shareholders.

I'm more excited about the options and the uranium leases but an economical gold mine would be an added plus


----------



## nomore4s (27 February 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> I thought this was also interesting:
> Elsewhere on the property, similarly aligned structures and magnetic domain geometries are recognised but have yet to be tested by Burey. *Of particular interest is the area where one such domain appears to have been peripherally validated by substantive artisanal workings (Sinkalimba Creek) * but where direct
> testing has previously been precluded by a substantial cover of massive laterite curasse.




And this could be a bonus.


----------



## mobcat (27 February 2007)

Hi guys if u like byr have a look @erl very similar stock in some ways drill ann out today as well could be a double header im on both and loveing it all news is good news at the moment


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

I'm working on an update, but conservatively heres what I see so far,

Top Section Only
2000m Long x 600m Wide x 15m Deep = 18M cubic metres ore,

As we have assumed 1 Cubic Metre Ore Containg Gold = 2T's ore

So 18M x 2 = 36Mt's at avg grade 0.8g/t Au (I think thats safe to say)

36Mt's@ 0.8 g/tAu = 28.8M Grams Gold and since 28grams = 1oz = 1moz's Au

So 1M oz's Au at cash margin of say $150 oz = $150m 

Less say $10m start up costs = $140m
@ 70% but I'm pretty sure the can go higher ie free carry the other party = $98m
*
With current 45m shares on issue = $2 a share*

More detail to follow


----------



## gunditrader (27 February 2007)

Think possibly only 24Mt of ore from your calcs. 

not bad though


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Nope 36Mts!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Does everyone agree that from the pic the North Section looks to be 2000m Long x 600m Wide ? Note by North Section I am talking about the area covered by both past and recent drilling ie the Green and Black Circles in the North that kind slop on an angle

Do people also agree that the avg thickness looks to be 15m?

Also that the avg grade should get to 0.8g/t ?

If not why, give detailed reasons, I'm fairly sure these are accurate estimations, but are nevertheless crucial in reaching our *1Moz Gold figure*


----------



## nomore4s (28 February 2007)

I make it as wide as 750m in areas according to the scale, but 600m is good for a conservative est.


----------



## skegsi (28 February 2007)

Is the width of the drill holes or the silly white outline thing...
technically speaking


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2007)

I'm going by the width of all drill holes, hence the low thicknss only 15m's and low grade only 0.8g/t assumption, of course there will be higher grade zones,

I much prefer open pit low grade gold operations to underground troublesome so called high grade operations cough cough CRS BDG BEACONSFIELD BMO GLN ARX cough cough cough, yep Open Pit is the better way to go IMO




The big differential for Mansounia is the existing mining and milling infrastructure less than 2kms to the North, combined with near surface mineralization = Very Low Cap Ex

As well as a Town about 3km’s to the East!

With the acquisition of the uranium portfolio to occur in about 1 month,

The rights issue to be announced shortly

A gold project that looks to be worth $100m to BYR on conservative estimates

And a booming gold price,

Downside risk seems fairly limited at current Mkt cap of $13m with $3m+ cash


----------



## nomore4s (28 February 2007)

YT,

Went and had a look at the SEMAFO website re the mine next door to BYR holding. 
For 3 months till Sept 2006 the cash operating cost was $399 per oz & a cash operating cost of $31 per t for ore processing. Have been unable to confirm the grade for this period, they state that "the change in the cash operating cost in 2006 are largely due to the processing of lower-grade ore."

Don't know if this helps you with your analysis or not

PS I'm assuming it's US $


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2007)

I'm pretty sure SEMAFO is a similar 30Mt@1g/t Au +  type operation

But there you go Cash Cost of $400 oz

That would give a margin of $400 oz, so for 1Moz's = *$400m*

I'd be very  surprised if SEMAFO weren't sitting up and taking notice given that they are depleting they're reserves anf have a much much larger mkt cap, JV definately on the cards IMO, Burey should first earn up to their Maximum 85% interest and then farm out say 50%, retaing a 35% free carried interest in the project, they should then focus on their Uranium Portfolio with the huge cashflows from Mansounia taking care of exploration and any further acquistion needs


----------



## nomore4s (28 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure SEMAFO is a similar 30Mt@1g/t Au +  type operation
> 
> But there you go Cash Cost of $400 oz
> 
> ...




The original est on the SEMAFO site was 3.5g/t but like they said it was a fair bit lower in those 3 months, so even if you allowed a slightly higher cost, say $450 US/oz it would still be pretty good.

Sorry I forgot to mention I think that price was US$ - edited it in now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2007)

This is my final view on BYR as it stands


*36Mt's@ 0.8 g/tAu = 1moz's Au*
Spot $800, Cash Cost $650, Thus Cash margin $150 oz 

NPV = $150m - $10m (start up costs) = $140m 

*@ 70% (can go as high as 85%) = $98m
With current 45m shares on issue = $2 a share*


*
The big differential for Mansounia is the existing mining and milling infrastructure less than 2kms to the North, combined with near surface mineralization = Very Low Cap Ex*

As well as a Town about 3km’s to the East!

*With the acquisition of the uranium portfolio to occur in about 1 month,

The rights issue to be announced shortly*

A gold project that looks to be worth $100m to BYR on conservative estimates

And a booming gold price,

*Downside risk seems fairly limited at current Mkt cap of $13m with $4m+ cash*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2007)

Well Current Mkt Cap is now $9m 
With say $4.5m cash on hand

BYR has an EV of $4.5m for the rest of its projects


Ignoring the carnage (If you can) I was wondering what peoples thoughts were re the Gold results, got a wee bit of feedback but would like some more


----------



## nomore4s (28 February 2007)

unfortunately pretty bad timing with the annoucement and todays bloodbath, hard to tell what the market thought of the results.


----------



## bigt (28 February 2007)

Seems to have been hit harder than I would have expected, methinks ASF members have dumped a fair amount today. This is hurting me atm, but I'm thinking longer term, once the rights issue is announced it should get back above 30.


----------



## Absolutely (28 February 2007)

Well I'm buying at .22, I don't see a lot of sell volume left now.

Any reaction to the gold results has been absorbed in the total fallout

gold, options, uranium, cash, few shares on issue.

no brainer


----------



## skegsi (28 February 2007)

Only 20 odd trades - small amount of trading can move share price easily due to tight share registry.

Lets hope it happens in reverse in a couple of weeks


----------



## skegsi (28 February 2007)

Hopefull this is the bottom - 660USD/oz = 830Au/oz
So say you use $750Au/oz spot price in your calcs YT instead of $800, still gives $1.42 BYR (using $650 cash costs)
Lets just hope its the bottom


----------



## greggy (28 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Well Current Mkt Cap is now $9m
> With say $4.5m cash on hand
> 
> BYR has an EV of $4.5m for the rest of its projects
> ...



A low grade deposit like this one wouldn't be profitable in Australia, but Africa's a completely different story.  I feel that this project alone is worth more than the current market cap, but as I've said previously I bought in from the potential uranium projects (26 leases in all in SA and WA).  I was going to buy more today, but ended up buying another 2 million HCY (again for their uranium project) at a bargain price this morning when the panic set in. 
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (28 February 2007)

I bought in to BYR today, does anyone know if I qualify for the oppies I cant work it out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## skegsi (28 February 2007)

They haven't released the details. But if you're holding on the record date (which they haven't released yet) you're entitled. I think technically you have to be holding on ex-entitlement date, which is about 4 trading days prior to record date.


----------



## 56gsa (28 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I was wondering what peoples thoughts were re the Gold results, got a wee bit of feedback but would like some more




on your numbers:  
looks like they are saying its 1500m long?  
you used 15m deep but it looks like theres a lower band of about 15m as well that is more fragmented - so you could perhaps increase depth?
your NPV is more of a total net cashflow - hasn't been discounted

but the real question is - is it viable to mine...?  any geo's want to comment?

seems they won't be doing BFS for awhile - but mkt cap ridiculously low given potential, with main risk the guinea political situation

anyways U and issue of options are enough to suggests this is a good time to hold or buy some more imo...  DYOR!


----------



## Kauri (28 February 2007)

I don't think that you can assume 36mt ore at 0.8 gmt. The cutoff was 0.4 gmt, they have only reported samples grading over this. What % of the 36mt is grading at less than 0.4%. At what grade does heap leach become uneconomic?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2007)

A few quick replies,

I never bother discounting cashflows, by the time your doing that your talking  production etc, I only due back of the envelope estimations which are technically just Net Cash Flows, but I use the term NPV because more people are familiar with it etc etc


As for BFS well tolll treatment ain't that difficult, I reckon a JV with SEMAFO 
is the way to go


The 0.8g/t was an estimate, I'm not sure at what level leaching would become unprofitable, but am thinking 0.4g/t would be absolute lowest, also 0.8g/t is why I factored in $650/oz cash costs, alot of the mineralisation is at or from surface though.

All in all BYR also held up well closing higher than it opened


----------



## Stimpy (1 March 2007)

I thought I'd investigate Semafo since their Kiniero mine is immediately adjacent to Burey's Mansounia project, and to my mind it stands to reason that the projects will have a good deal of similarity.

Semafo's website (http://www.semafo.com) states:

"... Semafo produced 61,416 ounces of gold at a cash operating cost of $276 at Kiniero."

"... having achieved an average monthly throughput of 51,000 tonnes of ore, for a total of 617,080 tonnes of ore, at an average grade of 3.28 g/t resulting in gold production of 61,416 ounces."

Since Kiniero is already established, with higher grade ore, it is reasonable to assume that Burey is looking at higher costs with a lower cutoff.

Will it be economic?

In their FY2004 Annual Report Gold Fields specified a cutoff of 0.31g/t with a gold price of $400/oz and a cash cost of $231g/oz for their Tarkwa mine in Ghana which is a heap leach project (they've since added CIL to enhance recovery).

(see http://www.goldfields.co.za/Investo...r_04/resources/int_ops_modifying_factors.html, http://www.goldfields.co.za/content/operations/int_tarkwa.asp)

Of course, the cutoff depends on the porosity of the ore, the capital cost of the pad, the price of gold... since the POG is slightly higher than $675/oz as I click "Submit" it seems pretty reasonable to assume that this is already economic.

And that's without resource extension, etc.

Or uranium...

Disclaimer: I'm just a stupid cat, and if you take investment advice from a cartoon character, you're better off with a term deposit.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

Stimpy said:
			
		

> Disclaimer: I'm just a stupid cat, and if you take investment advice from a cartoon character, you're better off with a term deposit.





Stimpy!!!!!! Joooo Eiiiiiiidioooooooooottttttt I keeeel a you! (LOL Unless you watched Ren and Stimpy as a child that won't mean much   )


On a serious note, I really like it when I get the ball rolling with research on a good company and other step up to the plate with more research as Stimpy and others have done

Keep it up guys


----------



## skint (1 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> LOL Unless you watched Ren and Stimpy as a child that won't mean much




Hi YT, Perhaps you can put me out of my misery, so I can get back to my basket weaving. I understand the acronyms such as IMO, IMHO and so on, but for the life of me I can't work out "lol". 
P.S. Remember I mentioned JRV at .009? I must be good for something.


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

skint said:
			
		

> Hi YT, Perhaps you can put me out of my misery, so I can get back to my basket weaving. I understand the acronyms such as IMO, IMHO and so on, but for the life of me I can't work out "lol".
> P.S. Remember I mentioned JRV at .009? I must be good for something.



Here, here.  I've been in this forum for a while and am still trying to figure out what "LOL" is.  Please explain (I'm not referring to Pauline Hanson here or any of her extreme right wing ****).
DYOR


----------



## pkj24 (1 March 2007)

lol = laugh out loud


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

skint said:
			
		

> Here, here.  I've been in this forum for a while and am still trying to figure out what "LOL" is.  Please explain (I'm not referring to Pauline Hanson here or any of her extreme right wing ****).
> DYOR



It didn't work, the censors are working well.  I'll now substitute sh_t with crap!


----------



## skint (1 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> It didn't work, the censors are working well.  I'll now substitute sh_t with crap!



I'd say sh_t and crap are both probably one too many syllables for the oxley-moron.


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

skint said:
			
		

> I'd say sh_t and crap are both probably one too many syllables for the oxley-moron.



You just made me Laugh Out Loud (LOL).


----------



## nomore4s (1 March 2007)

mmm not a good day for BYR, buy depth is looking a bit thin too.


----------



## Stimpy (1 March 2007)

Today was my worst day ever, even worse than yesterday  

Reasons to stay: options rights this month, uranium deal shortly thereafter.

Bargain hunters have been hard at work emptying their pockets into BHP and the like all day, but what about the small-mid caps?

What happens to the little guys?


----------



## mobcat (1 March 2007)

Same here stimpy hang in there i paid .25 for 210k  yesterday i thought that was cheap might by some more if it gets to .20 BARGIN of the century if it gets there


----------



## stoxclimber (1 March 2007)

Stimpy said:
			
		

> Today was my worst day ever, even worse than yesterday
> 
> Reasons to stay: options rights this month, uranium deal shortly thereafter.
> 
> ...




Reasons to stay: its been sold off on almost no volume!! Guys, lets not get exited about a rise/fall with 228K volume...thats ~$55k...the equivalent of 3-5 small investors!!


----------



## LifeisShort (1 March 2007)

mobcat said:
			
		

> Same here stimpy hang in there i paid .25 for 210k  yesterday i thought that was cheap might by some more if it gets to .20 BARGIN of the century if it gets there




Its only a bargain of the century if it goes up in price. At the moment after all the hype and results have been realeased its a disappointing stock.....very similar to a lot of explorers who live on hype and promises. Don't get me wrong.....read through the post and this was hyped up to go ballistic and everyone believed it........but looks like it might be a long term play (i think everyone on this post are short termers bar 1 or 2). Good luck to all holders......you still have hope that the options announcement might get the price rolling. I'd rather stick to something more substantial like a potential high grade gold discovery or something more exciting....

p.s. the little fellas get knocked off first when there is trouble afoot.


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2007)

mobcat said:
			
		

> Same here stimpy hang in there i paid .25 for 210k  yesterday i thought that was cheap might by some more if it gets to .20 BARGIN of the century if it gets there



Mobcat, ASF has a pretty stringent policy on ramping, which is aimed to encourage members to post analysis of stocks to back up statements. When referring to stocks as 'bargains' some level of analysis is required to back it up. This keeps the quality of posting on ASF to a high level. Just a friendly message to keep it all on track. Good luck with BYR! Kennas


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

BYR is looking weak at present, but its potential hasn't changed at all.  I don't think this stock is the bargain of the century (there's another 93 years to go), but it is one that looks comparatively undervalued at current levels (gold project, potential uranium acquisition, oppies issue etc..).
DYOR


----------



## Absolutely (2 March 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Its only a bargain of the century if it goes up in price. At the moment after all the hype and results have been realeased its a disappointing stock.....very similar to a lot of explorers who live on hype and promises. Don't get me wrong.....read through the post and this was hyped up to go ballistic and everyone believed it........but looks like it might be a long term play (i think everyone on this post are short termers bar 1 or 2). Good luck to all holders......you still have hope that the options announcement might get the price rolling. I'd rather stick to something more substantial like a potential high grade gold discovery or something more exciting....
> 
> p.s. the little fellas get knocked off first when there is trouble afoot.




Yes well NWR is hardly flying either despite seemingly good announcements. BYR is not about to fall over with money in the bank and substantial potential on the uranium front even if the gold reserves are looking a little lean at present but even here there remain quite some potential.

It is a very valid comment that recent weakness is on low volume and even now the sell depth remains fairly unmotivated in my opinion.


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

Absolutely said:
			
		

> Yes well NWR is hardly flying either despite seemingly good announcements. BYR is not about to fall over with money in the bank and substantial potential on the uranium front even if the gold reserves are looking a little lean at present but even here there remain quite some potential.
> 
> It is a very valid comment that recent weakness is on low volume and even now the sell depth remains fairly unmotivated in my opinion.



Its still ealry days for the gold project, but the potential on the uranium front is extremely interesting.  The upcoming oppies issue also looks good.
DYOR


----------



## stoxclimber (2 March 2007)

> Its only a bargain of the century if it goes up in price. At the moment after all the hype and results have been realeased its a disappointing stock.....




Yes, the price performance has been very dissapointing. However, realistically do you think that BYR has gone down primarily because the exploration results were bad, or primarily because of the correction (which, lets not forget, occured on the very day when the market could first trade the exploration results). Sure, if the exploration results were fantastic there would be enough buy depth to snap up all the little guys selling into it, but I think its hard to say that the stock has fallen because of bad results. 



> p.s. the little fellas get knocked off first when there is trouble afoot.




Really? I would personally think that the little guys would be a) less informed b) more inclined to panic (look at all the ASF threads calling the next recession!). IMO the little guys have chased the buy depth down and there haven't been any big buyers chasing it back up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

I actually have been getting the feeling that the stock is being capped for accumulation,

There were 2 200k orders yesterday, @ 28.5c and 30c, they both were pulled just before, 

Also on the open there's alway a samll 10k parcel sold to open low, immediately after a large 100k buy will pop up above the open price and will soak up sellers


I could just be reading into stuff but thats how it looks to me


----------



## Absolutely (2 March 2007)

YT I just came on to comment that I was seeing something along the same lines but you beat me to it.


----------



## bigt (2 March 2007)

I am not fluent in the technical aspects of trading yet, but does the fact that the 3 trades today are XT mean anything? i.e substantiate the capping theory?


----------



## nvox (2 March 2007)

Small Announcement out 02/03/2007


> COMPLETION OF ESCROW PERIOD
> Burey Gold Limited advises that 150,000 ordinary shares (BYR) will be released from ASX escrow conditions on 16th march 2007.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 March 2007)

Be interesting to see what effect if any rights issue ann has on SP when ann, I was just thinking its such a shame that BYRs' gold ann didn't come out say 1 week prior to correction, as well as rights issue ann, I think Sp would have easily been high 30's low 40's, 

IMO BYR suffered a double whammy in that it was already falling from impatient punters bailing and the day they finally release the results the mkts suffer the worst drop in 6yrs, very very bad timing   

Just goes to show all the fundamental analysis in the world can't save a company from mkt forces


----------



## deftfear (5 March 2007)

As the current sp is so close to what the issue price is I'm not sure it will do that much. SHE made a similar announcment on Friday, 1 for 2 bonus options exercisable at 25 cents with it's stock price around 45-48 cents and the price barely moved.


----------



## Gundini (5 March 2007)

Can one of you guys do an old bloke a favour and sell 10K of your parcel @ .225? Been waiting for ages!   

Not a big mover this, ZERO volume, falling asleep here...


----------



## Gundini (5 March 2007)

Gundini said:
			
		

> Can one of you guys do an old bloke a favour and sell 10K of your parcel @ .225? Been waiting for ages!
> 
> Not a big mover this, ZERO volume, falling asleep here...




Thanks guys, very kind.... Will return the favour sometime....


----------



## stoxclimber (6 March 2007)

Isnt this option rights annoucement due quite soon? Should be interesting to see how it affects the price...the options arent worth as much as they were back when BYR was ~30c but seeing the runup on other shares with rights issues it could get interesting for BYR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2007)

Lemmings!


----------



## bigt (6 March 2007)

Well I for one am buying at these prices, what a disgrace people selling to below issue price..and so much on the near term calendar.

Question is, when is the right time for BYR to release their anns...I could certainly do with one now!


----------



## Gundini (6 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Lemmings!




To whom do you refer Lemmings YOUNG_TRADER ?

Suicide myth
While many people believe that lemmings commit mass suicide when they migrate, this is not actually the case. Lemmings will often migrate in large groups and as a result some lemmings will occasionally be pushed off cliffs or drowned in bodies of water simply by the press of their compatriots but such deaths are unintentional and incidental. The myth of lemming mass suicide is long-standing and was popularized in the United States by a Disney documentary White Wilderness which includes footage of lemmings running head-long over a ledge. However, subsequent research has shown that the filmmakers contrived this scene


----------



## LifeisShort (6 March 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Isnt this option rights annoucement due quite soon? Should be interesting to see how it affects the price...the options arent worth as much as they were back when BYR was ~30c but seeing the runup on other shares with rights issues it could get interesting for BYR




If thats the only thing you are counting on for price rise in this company perhaps we all need to reassess. Everyone is bleeding...even those who subscribed originally. I realise that most spec companies are bleeding at the moment my only question is....are there better options at this point in time to invest your hard earned cash....Is BYR that promising??? Youngtrader did a great job in selling the story to everyone but timing is everything on specs so good luck to all holders


----------



## happytown (6 March 2007)

Gundini said:
			
		

> The myth of lemming mass suicide is long-standing and was popularized in the United States by a Disney documentary White Wilderness which includes footage of lemmings running head-long over a ledge. However, subsequent research has shown that the filmmakers contrived this scene




Indeed, Gundini

i believe it was jello that once screeched

'when lemmings balk at dying for disney
they're hurled off the cliff'

current market conditions favour the brave

perhaps byr have not hit a rich enough vein of courage to warrant an ann 

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2007)

Has fallen around 50% from where we were getting in,

The results from Masounia have only strengthened fundamentals of BYR,

The Uranium Report should be done by End March, with the U conference in April I expect another U-Phoria

We'll just have to wait another 6 weeks I'd say to see BYR get re-rated

I can only find and post up the fundamentals of a company, can't control mkts and sentiment, still BYR looks overdone to me


----------



## constable (6 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Has fallen around 50% from where we were getting in,
> 
> The results from Masounia have only strengthened fundamentals of BYR,
> 
> ...



And its going to be a long long long 6 weeks . Money dries up first for the spec stocks . Glad i sold out of this ha ha ha only to buy into eka which has  no interest and a similiar buying depth. Couldnt exit either of them without uppercutting yourself!


----------



## greggy (6 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Has fallen around 50% from where we were getting in,
> 
> The results from Masounia have only strengthened fundamentals of BYR,
> 
> ...



I'm still confident that things will turn out OK.  We just have to grin and bear it in the meantime.  Most specs were hit hard by last years correction only to strongly recover and go on to new highs.  Those selling at the peak of this correction may later rue the decision.  
DYOR


----------



## Riles (6 March 2007)

I agree with your sentiments Greggy. Let's not lose sight of the big picture here.
Whilst I respect people's decisions to sell after a certain percentage drop, I couldn't help but consider the offer too good to pass up in this case and quite happily added to my position today.

I'm not a fan of averaging down after getting burnt by BMO, but at least I'm confident this co's not going to call in the administrators for a fire sale just yet.
Happy to take up the 30% off sale today though!


----------



## mmmmining (6 March 2007)

Looks like tight capital structure is a double-edge sword, SP moving up quick, and coming down fast, hopefully, moving up again very quick.


----------



## stoxclimber (6 March 2007)

Well mmmining, the way I see it is the share fell a lot from the small guys that bought in based on their research, or the share performance, or the research of guys like YT who originally drove the price up, selling out because of the correction. When the corrections over, these guys are going to buy back into something..if  the money returns to BYR, it should rise to near the previous levels - given not much has changed on the fundamentals.


----------



## Moneybags (6 March 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Well I may have missed the boat with this one........waiting for funds........surely not the best time to get in now YT.
> 
> MB





I'm sure glad those funds were a bit slow in coming and I never got on this one. This stock has surprised me with the force with which it has descended.

Good luck to all holders.

MB


----------



## bigt (9 March 2007)

100K at market this morning? Someone didnt want to wait...albiet not a huge bite (massive by my standards).


----------



## Gundini (9 March 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> 100K at market this morning? Someone didnt want to wait...albiet not a huge bite (massive by my standards).




Yes, and 8 trades to boot. This stock can go a whole day without a trade, so a big move the 100K. Like watching grass grow normally...


----------



## bigt (15 March 2007)

May be the conspirator in me, but todays trades are all nice round numbers, totally a nice 150000 volume...seen some similar trades go through the last few days.

May be an accumulator wanting a big slice, not wanting to look like one individual. Not sure at all why this would occur, and I'm probably completely wrong...but it just feels like there is something going on here...


----------



## GRTRADER (15 March 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts of what the effect of the completion of escrow period will be on SP tomorrow?

COMPLETION OF ESCROW PERIOD
Burey Gold Limited advises that 150,000 ordinary shares (BYR) will be released from ASX escrow conditions on 16th march 2007.


----------



## Gundini (15 March 2007)

GRTRADER said:
			
		

> Anyone have any thoughts of what the effect of the completion of escrow period will be on SP tomorrow?
> 
> COMPLETION OF ESCROW PERIOD
> Burey Gold Limited advises that 150,000 ordinary shares (BYR) will be released from ASX escrow conditions on 16th march 2007.




Not sure, but doesn't this mean the previous trading restrictions placed on these shares are lifted, hence available for market trade? 

If so, they would probably be Director issues, or employee issues, so I wouldn't think it would have any effect at all. It's not as if they will be making a huge profit on the issued shares.

Having said that, if they dumped the stock on market, you would think that amount of stock would have a big impact on the share price (negitive) due to BYR's thinly traded depth...   

DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 March 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> May be the conspirator in me, but todays trades are all nice round numbers, totally a nice 150000 volume...seen some similar trades go through the last few days.
> 
> May be an accumulator wanting a big slice, not wanting to look like one individual. Not sure at all why this would occur, and I'm probably completely wrong...but it just feels like there is something going on here...




U project half way through due dilligence and they like what they see,

Also rights issue supposed to be coming out in the next few days,

Mkt Cap of $9m currently with $3m-$4m cash, very large U portfolio to be acquired End March -Mid April, Labour Party U conference April

Sometimes good things take time, ie JMS, EVE, BCN, MTN,


----------



## greggy (15 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> U project half way through due dilligence and they like what they see,
> 
> Also rights issue supposed to be coming out in the next few days,
> 
> ...



Hi YT,

I bought into this one for the potential uranium potential.  If all goes well BYR is set to acquire a large number of prospective including JVs with Mega.  I am waiting patiently on this one especially with the uranium price having gone up again.  
DYOR


----------



## Sweet Synergy (16 March 2007)

report out -- anyone got a copy yet?  Etrade not showing


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 March 2007)

Just the half yearly,

_By agreement dated 13 September 2006, the Company and Kalgoorlie-Boulder Resources Ltd (KBRL) entered into an option agreement (KBRL Option Agreement) in relation to mining tenements and applications
for mining tenements:
(a) owned by KBRL in Western Australia and South Australia; and
(b) the subject of contractual agreements entered into by KBRL.
*KBRL's portfolio of uranium assets, subject to the Burey option, consists of approximately 26 exploration licences or applications covering a total of approximately 5,040 square kilometres in Western Australia and South Australia. * 

If the Company exercises the KBRL Option, it must pay $50,000 plus issue 17,200,000 ordinary fully paid shares in the capital of the Company to KBRL as purchase consideration for the mineral interests. On 20 October 2006, the Company issued a prospectus to raise up to $5 million to explore the Mansounia property and, subject to exercise of the KBRL Option, the mineral properties the subject of that agreement. This initial public offer of shares was completed in December 2006, with a raising of $5 million and a listing of the Company’s shares on ASX. 

*Also subsequent to half year end, the Company has commenced due diligence on the KBRL properties, which is expected to be completed by the end of March 2007.*

An initial campaign of Reverse Circulation (“RC”) drilling, associated sampling and analytical activities was completed by Burey on the Mansounia Gold Project during the December Quarter. A total of 90 inclined (nominally -60 °) RC holes were drilled (for 7,725m aggregate), all aligned on a UTM West azimuth. RC holes were completed at a nominal 45m collar spacing along twelve 100 or 200 metre spaced drill fences.

Burey’s drilling program was designed to test and extend the continuity and limits of the low grade gold mineralization as previously defined through drilling programs carried out by Gold Fields Ltd. Drilling results received subsequent to half year end verify the concept and presence of a NNE trend to the primary gold mineralization on the Mansounia property and furthermore, that it extends along the entire 1,500 metres of structure tested by Burey, including the northern 800 metres, not previously drill tested.
*Mineralization is not equally well developed throughout, but continues nonetheless, up to the property boundary with the Jean-Gobelle gold mine operated by Semafo Inc., whose plant site is located a mere
1.9km from and in sight of Burey’s northernmost drill fence.*
The completed drilling programme has not tested the full extent of gold mineralization within the project area. Additional drilling is warranted to outline possible extensions and to evaluate the known mineralization._


----------



## GRTRADER (16 March 2007)

Looks pretty promising.

It shall be interesting to see what the due diligence produces


----------



## JimBob (16 March 2007)

Today was a good example of how the share price can jump on very small volume, up 15% with only $450 worth traded.


----------



## greggy (16 March 2007)

JimBob said:
			
		

> Today was a good example of how the share price can jump on very small volume, up 15% with only $450 worth traded.



It also has gone down on thin volume.  I
 bought into BYR on the basis of its potential uranium projects.  Should the company decide to go ahead with the purchase it will open up another field of traders wanting to get on board yet another uranium stock. Patience is the key.  
DYOR


----------



## Sweet Synergy (19 March 2007)

Didn't expect Fridays move up to be sustained with such low volume but chart is looking a little interesting today.  Has crossed over the falling resistance line and moving up today on reasonable volume.  Maybe it's finally turning?!


----------



## bigt (19 March 2007)

Still very low volume, 5 trades today. Bounced off the bottom bollinger, macd (ever so slightly) converging...I think the interest in BYR will start to pick up now we are closer to the right issue and results of the uranium tenament feasibility study..about time too.


----------



## GRTRADER (19 March 2007)

Sometimes the interest really doesnt come until something is announced rather than just a pending announcement


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

GRTRADER said:
			
		

> Sometimes the interest really doesnt come until something is announced rather than just a pending announcement



Hhmmm, not sure about that. 'buy the rumour, sell the fact' is a very common occurrance, IMO. Of course, no study has been done to confirm either. Just my perception..


----------



## GRTRADER (19 March 2007)

I'd say both occur frequently.

you just have to be lucky to have bought before one of them


----------



## greggy (20 March 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> Still very low volume, 5 trades today. Bounced off the bottom bollinger, macd (ever so slightly) converging...I think the interest in BYR will start to pick up now we are closer to the right issue and results of the uranium tenament feasibility study..about time too.



I feel that its just a sign of market woes.  BYR has yet to come out with anything other than positive news thus far. I'm just waiting patiently for more news on the uranium front.
DYOR


----------



## GRTRADER (20 March 2007)

Is anyone topping up while they are low?


----------



## Riesling (20 March 2007)

Yep, picked up some more at 20.5c today.

Hopefully in time for the oppies.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2007)

Looks to have now confirmed floor support at 20c

Sighhh I could have bought about 40% more at these levels, oh well


----------



## Sweet Synergy (21 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Looks to have now confirmed floor support at 20c
> 
> Sighhh I could have bought about 40% more at these levels, oh well




Mmmm yep have to agree YT... hard looking at such a big loss! One of the very few falling stocks I've held during the recent correction.  Looks like it might be forming an ascending triangle though, so looking positive IMO if it breaks .23


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Mmmm yep have to agree YT... hard looking at such a big loss! One of the very few falling stocks I've held during the recent correction.  Looks like it might be forming an ascending triangle though, so looking positive IMO if it breaks .23



I'm still holding and am not worried at all.   
DYOR


----------



## GRTRADER (24 March 2007)

Over the next couple of weeks when the announcements come out its sure to bounce back.


----------



## greggy (24 March 2007)

GRTRADER said:
			
		

> Over the next couple of weeks when the announcements come out its sure to bounce back.



Stil waiting for the ann on the options issue and also for an update on the potential uranium acquisition. Still patient and optimistic.
DYOR


----------



## GRTRADER (26 March 2007)

Announcement came out at 5.14pm - 1 option for every 2 shares at 1c per option
valid until 30 June 2009.
What do you guys think?


Also looks like a lot more drilling in May if I read it right.


----------



## greggy (26 March 2007)

GRTRADER said:


> Announcement came out at 5.14pm - 1 option for every 2 shares at 1c per option
> valid until 30 June 2009.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Finally, the announcement we've been waiting for.  1 option for every 2 at 1c is definitely an offer I'll be taking up. Hopefully, BYR will have a good day tomorrow.  
DYOR


----------



## Kauri (26 March 2007)

GRTRADER said:


> Announcement came out at 5.14pm - 1 option for every 2 shares at 1c per option
> valid until 30 June 2009.
> What do you guys think?
> .




   Did I read that they were non-renouncable...june 2009??? That would really make them live up to the title of *loyalty options*


----------



## GRTRADER (26 March 2007)

Where did you read that?

From what I can see it just says that you have the option to exercise at anytime up until they expire.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2007)

GTRADER I think Kauri is having a joke,

Of course they can be exercised at any time at 20c,


Of more importance is the following up drilling at Masounia,

And of even more importance is the Uranium portfolio they will be acquiring


----------



## Kauri (26 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> GTRADER I think Kauri is having a joke,
> 
> Of course they can be exercised at any time at 20c,
> 
> ...







> As foreshadowed in the Company’s prospectus dated 20 October 2006, the Company will undertake a *nonrenounceable*
> *entitlement* offer of options on the basis of one option for every two shares held at an issue
> price of one cent per option. The key dates are summarised below and an Appendix 3B is attached.​




Of course they can be exercised at any time, but that is not what non-renouncable is about.​


----------



## deftfear (27 March 2007)

I'm pretty sure non-renounceable means that after the ex date you are unable to sell the right to buy the options. So you either buy the options for one cent, or you don't and the underwriter (if there is one) buys the rest.

An example of an entitlement that was renounceable was ROC's capital raising last year. Shareholders were offered the right to buy shares at a price well below market price but if they didn't want to buy them they could sell them on market and pocket the proceeds.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2007)

I'd say more than 75% of the issues I have seen are NON-RENOUNCEABLE

So its nothing unusual, then again BYR's announcement wasn't in Bright Pink has me a little stunned


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2007)

Its easy to lose sight of the fundamentals with the lack of interest, so I thought I'd remind everyone about BYR's fundamentals


*BYR * ​  
*Mkt Structure*
*Shares*
45m shares of which only *25m are listed*
17.5m shares to be given to KAL for Uranium
22.5m 20c 30/6/09 Opies not yet listed


*Cash *
$4.5m in the bank + $4.5m if all opies exercised (must assume if including opies in fully dilluted mkt cap)

*Mkt Cap* 
20c = $17m (With $9m in cash) Current 
30c = $25.5m
40c = $34m  (With $9m in cash) Target


*Gold Projects*

*Mansounia*_ earning up to 92%, Gold, Guinea West Africa_
This project had excellent fundamentals, with more folluw up drilling to firm up the project in May.

Top Section Only
2000m Long x 600m Wide x 15m Deep = 18M cubic metres ore,
As we have assumed 1 Cubic Metre Ore Containg Gold = 2T's ore
So 18M x 2 = 36Mt's at avg grade 0.8g/t Au (I think thats safe to say)
36Mt's@ 0.8 g/tAu = 28.8M Grams Gold and since 28grams = 1oz = 1moz's Au

So
*36Mt's@ 0.8 g/tAu = 1moz's Au
Spot $800 AUD, Cash Cost $650 AUD, Thus Cash margin $150 oz 

NPV = $150m - $10m (start up costs) = $140m 

@ 70% (can go as high as 85%) = $98m
With current 45m shares on issue = $2 a share*

The big differential for Mansounia is the existing mining and milling infrastructure less than 2kms to the North, combined with near surface mineralization = Very Low Cap Ex
As well as a Town about 3km’s to the East!
The area is host to numerous large low grade operations so I would not be surprised if this deposit although low garde turned out to be huge ie 100Mt@1g/t = Over 3Moz's Au

The company is well funded and can earn up to 92% in this project and as I've stated would not need copious amounts of capital to bring project on stream as it can Toll Treat with the TSX company.

As can be seen the mineralisation is at or near surface so an open pit will be the way to go, with a simple hauling of the ore 2kms to the exisiting infrastructure of the _Keniero (Jean-Gobele) Mine owned by Toronto listed company, Semafo Inc with reported combined resources and reserves of 1.09Moz, the plant-site of which s located less than 2km north of the Mansounia Project boundary."_



*URANIUM PROJECTS* For further INFO see http://www.bureygold.com.au/ and KAL's announcements
The company has signed an agreement to purchase ALL of KAL's (Kalgoorlie Boulder) Uranium Interests which are very extensive, the cost of the transaction will be 17.5m BYR shares but it will be well worth it given the projects.

For more information see KAL, KAL's reports show the Uranium grounds, require a bit of digging to find all the info I have especially re Lyndon

*Kintyre*_ 50:50 JV with MEGA Uranium, W.A._
5 Licences, JV was with RPT who is now part of Mega, Mega funding exploration


*Lyndon*_ 100%, Uranium, W.A._There are 5 targeted deposits, 1 of which after a small amount of follow up work had an estimated 700kt's@0.058%U = 770k lb's U (Pre JORC Code)
Theres still 4 more to test!

I can't wait for follow up work on the Lyndon Uranium project, if the other 4 target deposits turn out like the 1st it could be *3Mt@0.058% Uranium = 3M lb's U * as opposed to current 770k lb's u 

*Even current 770k lb's U 
@ $15/lb EV = $11m*


*Upside 3M lb's U 
@ $15/lb EV = $45m*


*Gascoyne*_ 100% Uranium, W.A._
10 Licences covering 1321 km²


*South Australia* _100% Uranium, S.A._
8 Licences now, 2 appear very prospective, Prospect Hill is near the MTN Mt Gee/AGS Beverly area 

and Olary is near GIR and PNN's projects which have U ranium mineralisation on them



*Summary*
With a very promissing gold project comparable to GRY

Multiple Aust Uranium Projects (still to be finalised) that appear highly prospective, Lyndon and Kintyre in particular, 

A very small mkt cap (still under $12m) and a very tight share registry with only 25m shares listed, of which the top 20 hold 75% or so 

$4.5m cash in the bank

The current option issue


ITS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE BYR IS RE-RATED


----------



## nomore4s (27 March 2007)

Thanks, YT
Your research is second to none. Just topped up today to get more oppies. I wonder if there will be a mad dash to buy as the closing date for the oppies gets closer?


----------



## GRTRADER (28 March 2007)

Yes thanks for that YT - all looks positive for the future - I am planning to hold this one for a while and see what happens


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2007)

plenty of buy depth at the moment and sellers starting to thin out.


----------



## Riesling (28 March 2007)

Buys at 24.5 and sells at 28 - now it gets interesting!

Let's see who cracks first!


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2007)

Riesling said:


> Buys at 24.5 and sells at 28 - now it gets interesting!
> 
> Let's see who cracks first!




lol, I was going to post the same thing


----------



## greggy (28 March 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, I was going to post the same thing




Its finally good to see BYR recovering in price following the announcement of the option issue.  I used recent weakness to buy some more for reasons that I've previously mentioned.
DYOR


----------



## GRTRADER (28 March 2007)

Riesling said:


> Buys at 24.5 and sells at 28 - now it gets interesting!
> 
> Let's see who cracks first!




I'd be very surprised to see if it makes that jump - I'm sure tomorrow there will be sellers between .25 and .27


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 March 2007)

Ummmm what the?

Got home and took a look at BYR, depth looks crazy, looks like buyers lining up for those options, or could it be the Uranium report?

Thats alot on the bid!


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ummmm what the?
> 
> Got home and took a look at BYR, depth looks crazy, looks like buyers lining up for those options, or could it be the Uranium report?
> 
> Thats alot on the bid!



Hi Young Trader,

Momentum appears to be definitely increasing for this stock.  The options issue along with a positive outcome on the uranium front will be the main positve drivers in the short term.
DYOR


----------



## Riesling (29 March 2007)

well the gap has most definitely closed.    will be an interesting day!

now just so I'm clear, you get an options offer based on the number of shares you hold at 5pm today - right?


----------



## pkj24 (29 March 2007)

Riesling said:


> well the gap has most definitely closed.    will be an interesting day!
> 
> now just so I'm clear, you get an options offer based on the number of shares you hold at 5pm today - right?




I was of the understanding it was based on the number of shares at 5pm tomorrow? (30 March 07)


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

Riesling said:


> well the gap has most definitely closed.    will be an interesting day!
> 
> now just so I'm clear, you get an options offer based on the number of shares you hold at 5pm today - right?



Reasonable support increasing thus far today.  Buyer wanting 100,000 shares at 26c.  People want the option entitlement.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

pkj24 said:


> I was of the understanding it was based on the number of shares at 5pm tomorrow? (30 March 07)




It goes Ex tomorrow so today is the last day to buy for the options


----------



## pkj24 (29 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It goes Ex tomorrow so today is the last day to buy for the options




Thanks YT


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It goes Ex tomorrow so today is the last day to buy for the options



Those wanting the entitlement may need to bid the stock up a bit in order to get it.  Quiet thus far, still very early I suppose.
DYOR


----------



## Flyer (29 March 2007)

Greggy, YT or anyone else.

Can someone tell me what options entitlement you get if you have let say 100,000 shares by market close today?

Thanks


----------



## pkj24 (29 March 2007)

Flyer said:


> Greggy, YT or anyone else.
> 
> Can someone tell me what options entitlement you get if you have let say 100,000 shares by market close today?
> 
> Thanks




100,000 shares = entitlement to purchase 50,000 opies @ 1c each. Opies are non-renounceable and therefore can't be traded and expire in June 2009.


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2007)

Flyer, you get 1 option for every 2 shares. So for 100,000 shares you would get 50,000 options.


----------



## Kauri (29 March 2007)

pkj24 said:


> 100,000 shares = entitlement to purchase 50,000 opies @ 1c each. Opies are non-renounceable and therefore can't be traded and expire in June 2009.




   I think that the entitlements can't be traded, so after they are listed around the end of May/early June they will be tradable, so basically you sit and wait for 2 months to see what they are worth. OK if the mains stay up over that time.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

Kauri said:


> I think that the entitlements can't be traded, so after they are listed around the end of May/early June they will be tradable, so basically you sit and wait for 2 months to see what they are worth. OK if the mains stay up over that time.




Can be traded on a deferred settlement basis as of end of April which is around the time of the Labour Conference U anyone?


----------



## Flyer (29 March 2007)

Sorry to be a pain but
1) Are the options tradeable on the ASX from June or not?

2) Profit assumptions if I buy 100,000 shares
100,000 shares @ 25cents = $25,000
50,000 options 1 cent= $500

Total $25,500

So if i convert the options in 2009 (just assume I have not sold anything)  I have 150,00 shares

If shares are still 25 cent I get $37,500 (Profit of $12,000)

If shares drop below 17 cents I book a loss

150,000 @ 17 cents = $25,500

Anything wrong there?

Thanks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Can be traded on a deferred settlement basis as of end of April which is around the time of the Labour Conference




Flyer read above


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2007)

Kauri said:


> I think that the entitlements can't be traded, so after they are listed around the end of May/early June they will be tradable, so basically you sit and wait for 2 months to see what they are worth. OK if the mains stay up over that time.




This is correct. Just rang the company to clarify. Non-renouncable only means that the entitlements aren't tradeable but once the options are listed around the 7th of May (BYRO) you can trade them.


----------



## dubiousinfo (29 March 2007)

Kauri said:


> I think that the entitlements can't be traded, so after they are listed around the end of May/early June they will be tradable, so basically you sit and wait for 2 months to see what they are worth. OK if the mains stay up over that time.




Options can be traded on a deferred settlement basis from 30 April 07 and on normal basis from 7 May 07. Etrade does not allow you to sell on a deferred basis, however, some other brokers will allow it, you would need to check with your individual broker.


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2007)

Flyer said:


> Sorry to be a pain but
> 1) Are the options tradeable on the ASX from June or not?
> 
> 2) Profit assumptions if I buy 100,000 shares
> ...




You also have to pay an additional 20c to convert the options. But if the share price stays at 25c the options should trade at about 5-7c but YT or someone else with more experience in these matters can confirm that.


----------



## j4mesa (29 March 2007)

If I have not mistaken, is the strike price is 20c?
Thank you


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

Take a look at CYL and MZM 

If the heads sit at 20c the opies will be 6-10c minimum, its just the way it is

With the heads at 25c the opies will sit at probably10c

I expect this will fall away Ex and after Record date,

BYR will not show its true potential for another month ie end april so patience will be required


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Take a look at CYL and MZM
> 
> If the heads sit at 20c the opies will be 6-10c minimum, its just the way it is
> 
> ...




Hi YT,

You're 100% right about the need for patience with one.  Having averaged down by buying more BYR around the 21c mark I'm back to being in front on this stock.  IMO the options deal is on extremely favourable terms.  No doubt its been the key to the solid increase in the share price over recent days.  
DYOR


----------



## Absolutely (29 March 2007)

Anyone expecting to see a sell off tomorrow ?


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

Absolutely said:


> Anyone expecting to see a sell off tomorrow ?



I reckon when this one goes ex it will have a pretty reasonable fall, but hopefully it will just be for the very short term.
DYOR


----------



## Sweet Synergy (30 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Take a look at CYL and MZM
> 
> BYR will not show its true potential for another month ie end april so patience will be required




Hey YT ... what news are we expecting late april?
And nice market depth this morning ...  looks good considering it's gone ex entitlement.

Thanks, S


----------



## greggy (30 March 2007)

Sweet Synergy said:


> Hey YT ... what news are we expecting late april?
> And nice market depth this morning ...  looks good considering it's gone ex entitlement.
> 
> Thanks, S



Looking at market depth maybe the buyer at 28c doesn't yet realise that its gone ex.  Still an update on the potential uranium acquisition is due out very soon. Any positive news on that front could well assist the share price further.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2007)

greggy said:


> Looking at market depth maybe the buyer at 28c doesn't yet realise that its gone ex.  Still an update on the potential uranium acquisition is due out very soon. Any positive news on that front could well assist the share price further.
> DYOR




Buyers gone into hiding now


----------



## greggy (30 March 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Buyers gone into hiding now



People have finally woken up to the fact its ex-entitlement.  This is a fairly normal market reaction.
DYOR


----------



## Kauri (30 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Its easy to lose sight of the fundamentals with the lack of interest, so I thought I'd remind everyone about BYR's fundamentals
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    YT, after looking at BYR I refrained from buying for the options entitlement. I just couldn't come up with the 1mm oz in the top 15mtr slice. 
    If you look closely at the drill results they drilled 90 holes each of approx 80mtr.. 7725 mtr in total. Taking the top 15 mtr gives you 1350 mtrs. If you go through the results, using BYR's 0.4 gm/t economic cutoff you have 318 mtr's intersecting grades above 0.4... actually averaging out at 0.84gm/t. That is a little less than 25% of the top slice at economic grades, it comes out at a touch less than 250,000 oz. However, with the collar spacing it is impossible to draw any conclusions other than the lease does contain low grade gold, a lot more drilling is required to work it through Jorc inferred, indicated, and proven status, so anything is possible yet. Also, my back of envelope calcs may be out.Hope I dont regret not going for the oppies.   All the best with them.


----------



## Stimpy (30 March 2007)

Kauri said:


> it comes out at a touch less than 250,000 oz




I agree with your estimate of about 250koz at Mansounia based on the drilling results released to date, *however the resource is nowhere near fully defined* and could easily grow to 1Moz. (Disclaimer: I'm an eediot, so DYOR.)

Based on Semafo's costs (they own the mine next door) my estimate of the cash cost is closer to A$500/oz, but as discussed earlier in the thread, toll treatment is a likely option. This would increase the cost per ounce but eliminate the need to raise funds for capital works so the value to us would increase.

All of that said, what will really set this baby on fire is the uranium deal. I for one can't wait for May!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2007)

Hey Kauri,

It will be touch and go, the Uranium report/acquisition is due out the end of march but given BYR's history I'd say that'll be 3 weeks late as per usuall, so expect in in the 3rd to last week of april,

I don't think people appreciate the U portfolio they will be acquiring, quite large, with Lyndo being the best by far containg an estimated 770k lb's U which could be 4 as large ie 3Mlbs U

Then you've got the Kintyre license which is in a JV with Mega Uranium

Then you've also got the S.A. license near MTN's Mt Gee

And about another 30 licences

So I'd say the stock should get re-rated just before the option come on issue

Will be quiet till then,

Even 250koz's at a cash cost of $650oz and lower spot of $750oz = $100oz margin = $25m at 70% = $17.5m 

So not bad for current low case, now I know recovery factor won't be 100% probably closer to 80% but I have no doubt the resource will grow to 1Moz's and more in time

Stimpy ju eeeiiiddiiiot! lol


----------



## j4mesa (6 April 2007)

Hi regarding the oppies has anyone got the letter of options application?
I have only got some paperwork regarding the issue of options but none about the options application.....

I could not find it on the announcement as well.....can someone help?


----------



## james888 (6 April 2007)

I called company up, they will send option application next week


----------



## j4mesa (9 April 2007)

thnx james888


----------



## greggy (9 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Kauri,
> 
> It will be touch and go, the Uranium report/acquisition is due out the end of march but given BYR's history I'd say that'll be 3 weeks late as per usuall, so expect in in the 3rd to last week of april,
> 
> ...



Hi YT,

As per usual, I agree with all you've said here.  My only concern is that the BYR management team are pretty slow in coming out with announcements.  Should BYR decide to go ahead with the uranium deal it may have an extremely positive effect on BYR's share price.  Hence, my reason for being patient with this share.
DYOR


----------



## nvox (12 April 2007)

Announcement on the options



> We advise that the Prospectus for the non renounceable entitlement offer of Options on a 1 for 2 basis at an issue price of 1 cent per Option has been despatched to eligible shareholders


----------



## nomore4s (15 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Kauri,
> 
> It will be touch and go, the Uranium report/acquisition is due out the end of march but given BYR's history I'd say that'll be 3 weeks late as per usuall, so expect in in the 3rd to last week of april,




Was reading through the propectus that came with the option entitlement and found this.
"Commenced due diligence inquiries with respect to the uranium properties the subject of the option agreement with Kalgoorlie Boulder Resources LTD. The desk-top study in relation to this due diligence is expected to be completed by mid April 2007, but the Company's formal decision to exercise the option is likely to be made in May 2007"

So we probably won't get an ann till mid May.


----------



## bigt (16 April 2007)

Anyone received their options application forms yet?


----------



## nomore4s (16 April 2007)

bigt said:


> Anyone received their options application forms yet?




Yep, got it on Friday, posting it back today


----------



## Who Dares Wins (17 April 2007)

Can anyone tell me when the close out date is to except the options offer? I'm working away from home at present and cannot check my mail.


----------



## stumo (17 April 2007)

I "THINK" it was around the 5th May... at least after April


----------



## cornyco (17 April 2007)

27 April 2007


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

Lehman Brothers investment bank out of London is a substanital shareholder holding 2.972m shares = 6.56%

Interesting, maybe they got my research analysis and decided to buy :


----------



## ta2693 (18 April 2007)

I read the ann again and find it is actually Lehman Brothers International Europe Prime Broker nominees. I think it is different from lehman brothers itself. Just like the jp morgan chase co and jp morgan nominees are pretty different. I regret to make the price prediction yesterday by not paying attention to this difference.


----------



## bigt (18 April 2007)

Well, someones buying, and thats a good indicator. They obviously see value here...with the upcoming (almost certain) purchase of prime uranium tenaments from KAL, this will be very positive news.


----------



## ta2693 (18 April 2007)

The market depth does not tell the same story. Market depth is telling me people want to sell.


----------



## bigt (18 April 2007)

Indeed, indeed, though I was refering purely to the Lehman notice.


----------



## ta2693 (22 April 2007)

After your success on blz and rmg, YT. I hope your magic will happen here.


----------



## nomore4s (30 April 2007)

I'm surprised this threads been so quiet after today with the SP jumping up to 22c with slightly increased vol (would like to see more something around 500k+). Also with this (statement below) in the 3rd 1/4 activities report about the option over the uranium properties in SA & WA, I thought there would be at least a couple of posts. Looks like we only have another couple of weeks to wait for an ann, would be a good time to release it now with the whole ALP approval for more mines going on atm.

"Due diligence of these properties is at an advanced stage. The directors expect to be in a position to make a decision on the exercise of the option by mid May 2007."


----------



## X888 (2 May 2007)

When do we get our options allocated to us ?

Sorry I'm not in Australia at the moment and have limited net access and cannot read PDF's...


----------



## JimBob (3 May 2007)

The options are issued on Monday May 7, so only a few days away.  Interesting to see Burey's announcement that they had an option acceptance shortfall of 6,000,000.  

Not long to wait now until they make an announcement on their Uranium portfolio.


----------



## greggy (5 May 2007)

JimBob said:


> The options are issued on Monday May 7, so only a few days away.  Interesting to see Burey's announcement that they had an option acceptance shortfall of 6,000,000.
> 
> Not long to wait now until they make an announcement on their Uranium portfolio.



Its surprising to see a shortfall of that magnitude considering that the options were being issued at only 1c each.
DYOR


----------



## x2rider (5 May 2007)

Well greggy. 

I am one who didn't get to take up the option issue. My letter arrived from the registry the day before it was due. 
Sometimes living in NZ sucks. This is the secound time that I have missed on an options issue because the mail arrives too late.
Either lengthen the time or post things faster people.

Cheers martin


----------



## Who Dares Wins (6 May 2007)

Yeah the same thing almost happened to me with my options offer. 

The time from the date of mailing in Australia to the cut of time was simply to short to allow many overseas investors to access this offer.

I telephoned Burey Gold and spoke with Susmit Shah the Company Secretary about this and he told me the dates were set down by the Share Registry and that Burey didnt have too much to do with it, which I am sceptical about.

Readers in Australia may find this hard to believe but New Zealand Post qouted me 7 to 8 days for the airmail service to Australia and considering I received the offer with 7 days to go - on a weekend - I wasnt happy.

Compounding the situation is the fact that my bank, which is a major NZ bank, can only produce on the spot International Bank Drafts at 5 branches throughout the country so I had to wait a further 24hrs!!

My solution was to courier the application using DHL track and trace and even this took 3 days! I cant believe it. I tracked the package and it was delivered with a couple of hours to spare so I wait with interest the confirmation of my Burey options.

Now I realise that this is a 3rd World Country, as do most NZ'ers, but Australian Companies must also take it into account with offers such as this one and allow overseas investors more time to arrange money/post etc.  

Cheers


----------



## bigt (7 May 2007)

So, anyone received there BYRO this morning? 

They have not appeared in my account yet - when can I expect them to be issued? Cheers.


----------



## JimBob (8 May 2007)

They arent in my account yet either, a nice opening for them though, from    1c to 6c, a nice 500% paper profit so far.


----------



## bigt (8 May 2007)

Mine appeared yesterday afternoon..good one! I agree, nice opening, adds 3c to each of my BYR shares...hopefully some good news on U tenemants can increase oppies value.


----------



## bigt (9 May 2007)

Well, not much movement in SP today, only the 1 trade. What is interesting is the improvement in the buy: sell ratio...almost the same now, from a horrendous last couple of weeks.

Interest must be building re the uranium tenement acquisition...some good news would be incredibly welcome.


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

All is quiet I wonder when we will hear something from head office it's a month over due on original time frame got to be coming soon........ this ones over due dilligence but i have a feeling I can hear the giga counter rising at BYR headquarters  

Good if BYR popped it out today bit boring today a sea of red ..............think I will go and play golf i like looking at green things 

     Happy days
                    Mobcat


----------



## bigt (11 May 2007)

Volume increasing, some solid trades at 22c. MACD reversed and well into positive territory...lots of action in BYRO the last couple of days...people getting in early to gain off the extra leverage? Anyway, looking interesting.


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

Hey bigt 

         Just had another  look nice moves today must of been our posts woke the market up LOL.............. yeah BYR has been a bit quiet latley could be about to change we just need the U ann or some gold news and the market will rerate one way or the other cant wait  

         Happy days 
                        Mobcat


----------



## jovialTrader (11 May 2007)

Mid May is just around the corner  hope for da best 

Burey has an option to acquire a number of uranium prospective mineral interests in Western
Australia and South Australia from ASX listed, Kalgoorlie Boulder Resources Limited
(“KBRL”). The purchase price comprises 17.2 million shares in Burey and $50,000 cash.
3
KBRL's portfolio of uranium assets, subject to the Burey option, consists of approximately 26
exploration licences or applications covering a total of approximately 5,040 square kilometres
in Western Australia and South Australia.
Due diligence of these properties is at an advanced stage. The directors expect to be in a
position to make a decision on the exercise of the option by mid May 2007.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 May 2007)

Some life here finally,

Whats interesting is that the buys look like accumulation to me, ie they're all 50k orders, Lehman Brothers?

What else is interesting is that BYR who is going to buy Uranium projects is up 20% while KAL who is selling the Uranium projects is down 10-15%

But LT patience is needed here to see Masounia develop


----------



## nomore4s (11 May 2007)

Moving along now, up to 24c, vol up over 500k as well. Just needs a good close & an annoucement won't go astray either.


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

Yep sure looks like something is a foot havent seen volume like this for quite a while and 25 cents was at one time the norm for BYR its nice to have it back again positive day atm up 22.5% lets hope it keeps up till close  

      Happy days 
                Mobcat


----------



## JimBob (11 May 2007)

About time there was a decent move up in the price, up 6c or 30% at the moment. 

Is the price of BYRO independant of the price of BYR, or should we see a similar rise in BYRO next week?  Just wondering if BYRO should trail BYR by some amount.


----------



## sleeper88 (11 May 2007)

the U announcement must be coming...its been a long wait, lets hope BYR get rerated, i must say i was surprised that there was a 6m shortfall in the issue of options at bargin basement prices.

Yes, BYRO should trail BYR's Sp


----------



## nomore4s (11 May 2007)

26c now on over 800k vol. Wonder if someone knows something wouldn't be surprised to see an ann, BYR have a habit of releasing ann at the end of the day. Wonder if those orders at 27c will get moved?


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

Hey guys not much traffic on the sell side this next hour could be interesting........... buggerd if iam selling a lot of good things to come from BYR in the short term  

     Happy day
                Mobcat


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

I might show a bit of leg at 50 cents worked yesterday with ERL here goes nothing 

Happy day
Mobcat


----------



## greggy (11 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Some life here finally,
> 
> Whats interesting is that the buys look like accumulation to me, ie they're all 50k orders, Lehman Brothers?
> 
> ...




Hi YT,

Patience is finally being rewarded with the share price up to 26.5c on volume of well over 800,000 shares.  Still no uranium announcement, but as long as the share price keeps on moving I'm happy.  Thanks for the tip YT.
DYOR


----------



## bigt (11 May 2007)

Looking nice today eh guys? Probably come down a little at days end, 24.5c my guess, as a few profit takers move in. Nice to see the shares chasing up to the value of the oppies strike price too - I'm so glad I got these. BYR IMO is still undervalued...though the market decides eh? Good luck all.


----------



## nomore4s (11 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> I might show a bit of leg at 50 cents worked yesterday with ERL here goes nothing
> 
> Happy day
> Mobcat




lol, I wish I had that much leg to show.

Something must be up, 28c now with good buy depth.  Nearly 1.5mill in vol. Oppies starting to move now as well

Edit: That's strange all the buyers just disappeared


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

Buuger that I pulled my sell @ 50 cents it just might get there and i am not selling to good in my book 
  Happy Days 
             Mobcat


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 May 2007)

I was happy to let 200k go at 27.5 avg

I need the money for YML

Still holding plenty of stock and options!


----------



## greggy (11 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I was happy to let 200k go at 27.5 avg
> 
> I need the money for YML
> 
> Still holding plenty of stock and options!



YT,

Thanks for keeping us fully informed as always.  Yor stock picking ability makes me wonder whether you'd make heaps from running a tipsheet.
In recent days many overlooked stocks  have moved strongly, including YML,ERL and BYR.  Lets hope this continues.  
DYOR


----------



## ta2693 (11 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I was happy to let 200k go at 27.5 avg
> 
> I need the money for YML
> 
> Still holding plenty of stock and options!




Things become clear, the seller is YT sell for liquidity, not the informed trader or big investo.I am happy to hold a little bit longer.
If everyone after trading could come to here show their hand, trading of ASF member would be much easier. no need to guess who is on the other side going to rip you off.


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

Not bad hey a vwap of 25 look out come monday opening on spec alone so far and im in it for the gold the U has allways been spec to me the gold is go now days imo 
       Happy days
                   Mobcat


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

What  has got me buggerd with BYR is why all holders did not pick up their options i have been in BYR since the ipo and have accumulated nicely along the ride with them but one of the things that closed me to go hard on BYR was the options offer so i accumulated every chance i got ............so when head office come out with the pick up rate it surprised how many didnt exercise their rights for me money for jam always is 2 for 1 oppies.............. i think even on the ASX listing day for BYR options i picked up $30k and at close today maybe $50k plus on the oppies alone thats money for jam (a ten bagger) beautiful thats what we are here for  

So any ideas any one ......i will have em if no one wants em LOL 

        Happy Days 
                    Mobcat


----------



## Who Dares Wins (11 May 2007)

Mobcat, so there were 6 million options not picked up I think which is alot. But remember, as its been posted on here previously, not everyone outside of Australia had the opportunity to exercise there right to the options before the close out date. The company did not allow enough time for postage to other countries let alone anything else. I don't know what they were thinking!
So that accounts for some of the options that werent taken.


----------



## mobcat (11 May 2007)

Yeah fair enough WDW accounts for some hey ................i wonder where the six mil ends up maybe the directors petty cash tin hey  i will ring head office on monday (they hate me ) and find out where they are placed 
  I will keep in touch
                      Mobcat


----------



## greggy (12 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> Not bad hey a vwap of 25 look out come monday opening on spec alone so far and im in it for the gold the U has allways been spec to me the gold is go now days imo
> Happy days
> Mobcat




Mobcat, I bought into this one based upon its uranium potential.  IMO this stock could well be re-rated should the uranium acquisition go ahead.  
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (12 May 2007)

Thats what makes BYR all the better Greggey shes got U appeal as well  ..........and as we all no U to me is just puff and stuff carrys no weight but plenty of hype all the better for short term $$$$$$$$$ but at the end of the day with BYR if all else go,s to s we still have Mansounia and the follow up drilling just started to hold up our undies .....and the way things are looking the goverment in Guinea need fold big time and where do you get it gold........ good times ahead for BYR in all areas and the market will rerate it accordianlly in the short and long term IMO .

I know iam biased with BYR i am to my lips with them but I dont get in up to my lips unless I can see some serious return with a lot of fallbacks to cover the fall just in case and to me BYR is just the order with a mix of spec .................good fortune to all holders next week I feel our time has just started.

Happy days
Mobcat


----------



## GRTRADER (14 May 2007)

yep something is definitely up with this stock - people must know something that i dont! its up at 30c and i havent seen any significant announcements in a while and even though there are announcements coming out soon it seems a little early for the rise unless there is something else going on

oh well maybe i should just be happy?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2007)

This was my opening post on BYR,

Apart from the Gold and Uranium assets which I really do like, I also liked the fact that the share registry was so tight,

Having seen what this does can do ie with BCN 20c - 60c in a week,

I knew that once BYR came up with the goods its SP would explode,

Well the continued relentless buying leads me to believe today maybe the day, there's alot of accumulation going on and once thats done we could have another BCN type run on our hands, about 25m shares are tradeable, and considering that alot are held by top 20, not sure how much more is left for us



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ok guys heres another GEM, its got me very very excited,
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2007)

Someone is definately trying to hold BYR back, a large order bought up to 32.5 probably 200k = $80k buy 

Immediately after 1k= $300 and 2k =$600 lot were sold at 29.5c, 

Can't fool me I've got Pro Trader boys!


----------



## mobcat (14 May 2007)

I thought to my self this morning if BYR does 2000k by lunch and breaks 30 cents we are in the money today and it looks like the run is on BYR has done both ................this afternoon could be it.. YT is always on the money ive noticed .......i heard some mail on BYR over the weekend from a guy that doesnt hold i love being told about a share i already hold it gives me a great sense of confidence in it goodluck to the faithful and dont sell em to cheap they are worth $$$$$$$$$$ in gold alone 

             Happy days 

                             Mobcat


----------



## GRTRADER (14 May 2007)

what did your friend say about them?

why is this all happening now? is there a announcement pending? or will they get a speeding ticket if things continue?

also thanks for the tip YT - i bought these back in Jan when i first read your info and checked it out and it seems they are now hopefully going to move =)


----------



## mobcat (14 May 2007)

He didnt tell me anything we dont already know but  why i love hearing mail like this is it shows that the all important water cooler talk is happening with a share i hold ..........great news imo because BYR is a relative unknown share that is about to be rerated by a broader market pending the U ann with a very tight fisted registry as YT has pointed out already...............and the may gold drill results should give BYR some more weight in the market as well all big positives imo 

       Happy Days 
                      Mobcat


----------



## mobcat (14 May 2007)

Somebody seems happy to keep feeding the fire at 30cents could be the same player with the sells at 200k @28c and 100k @29c ???????? If this is the case we are bogged till the player trades out?


----------



## gregcourageous (14 May 2007)

I just dropped the last bomb @ 0.30cents, I shot the sheriff but I did not shoot the deputy...


----------



## falconx (14 May 2007)

Whats the market depth telling us now? Still positive I hope... How many more sellers at 30 cents?


----------



## mobcat (14 May 2007)

The calm before the storm i feel falcon there are a lot of buy orders out there just wating to press the button for BYR pending the ann till then the pressure builds every minute for the buyers will i wont i will i wont i  we have all been there before but the balance is well a truly in the holders favour atm sit tight it will do you no harm  
      Happy days 
                Mobcat


----------



## GRTRADER (14 May 2007)

yeah i agree - im in no hurry to sell either so happy to just wait and see and see what happens once the announcement comes out


----------



## nomore4s (14 May 2007)

Speeding ticket issued & reply late this arvo. It's the standard we know nothing response, mmm wonder when they are going to release an ann about the U tenaments? Will be interesting to see if this has an affect on the sp tomorrow, could slow the momentum maybe.


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Speeding ticket issued & reply late this arvo. It's the standard we know nothing response, mmm wonder when they are going to release an ann about the U tenaments? Will be interesting to see if this has an affect on the sp tomorrow, could slow the momentum maybe.




I think it depends on who has been accumulating in recent days, and what they might know. Maybe YT has some thoughts on this?

If short termers cant stand the wait, we might see a minor pullback. But lets not forget, speeding ticket denials are often closely followed by major announcements. You might say in this game that where there is smoke, there is often fire.

The announcment on the Uranium aquisitions in WA and importanly SA is due mid May, which is where we are now. BYR have said in their 3rd qtr activity report that the due dilegence on the aquisition of the tenements were at "an advanced stage". They have even negotiated the settlement.

Because this is a good company, with a very low market cap, the uranium annoucement will give BYR a very positive surge IMO.


----------



## GRTRADER (15 May 2007)

In the past they have usually been late with their announcements so Im not really expecting it for another couple of weeks but if it comes on time then all the better  

will be interesting to see if it now pulls back until some announcements are made


----------



## Gundini (15 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Speeding ticket issued & reply late this arvo. It's the standard we know nothing response, mmm wonder when they are going to release an ann about the U tenaments? Will be interesting to see if this has an affect on the sp tomorrow, could slow the momentum maybe.




Yes, don't like these speeding tickets, there is usually a bit of a pullback after these. Don't know why, think the ASX just likes to spoil our fun...


----------



## falconx (15 May 2007)

Is the volume and market depth still looking positive people? Noticed it spiked up to 31.5c about half an hour ago but its back down to 29c now..


----------



## Gundini (15 May 2007)

falconx said:


> Is the volume and market depth still looking positive people? Noticed it spiked up to 31.5c about half an hour ago but its back down to 29c now..




Look a little weak at this stage, but that can change quickly, overall market pretty sad for now... Maybe a few profit takers as well. It has had a good run of late.


----------



## jovialTrader (15 May 2007)

Gundini said:


> Look a little weak at this stage, but that can change quickly, overall market pretty sad for now... Maybe a few profit takers as well. It has had a good run of late.




Patience is a virtue 

According to the quarterly report, the U play ann will come out in the middle of MAY. I reckon it won't be far away. Directors also bought the oppies last few days,which is a good thing. I'll give it till friday . DYOR


----------



## Absolutely (15 May 2007)

Anyone believe that the market has fully factored in the uranium option now ?

Could be that it wont move much further.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (15 May 2007)

Hey jovial isn't there a law that company directors cant make price sensitive announcement two weeks before and after they buy shares or options. That would mean the announcement wont come out till end of May


----------



## doctorj (15 May 2007)

A listed must  disclose price sensitive information as and when you have cause to do so (with respect to commerically sensitive information).  Director purchases are not a reason to suspend their obligations of full disclosure.


----------



## nomore4s (15 May 2007)

The Directors didn't buy any options in the last few days as far as I can see. The last ann regarding the directors & oppies was the 2 for 1 issue that everyone recieved for owning the shares. Don't know how this affects the law KIWIKARLOS mentioned.


----------



## mobcat (15 May 2007)

That was me Just topped up with another 200k hold it up a bit not that it needs it easy money this one imo 

       happy days
                   Mobcat


----------



## Gundini (15 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> That was me Just topped up with another 200k hold it up a bit not that it needs it easy money this one imo
> 
> happy days
> Mobcat




$60K, wow, now that is an impressive top up! And confident too...

A lazy $2,000 per cent movement. Now that is action.

Just curious though, and definately not wishing this as I am also a holder, but what would happen in a mine wall collapse like BDG, or a wall suring up earlier than expected like ZFX last year?

Do you insure against these instance with put options or something else?

Of course these events are very rare and should not happen, but do on occassion, and with the best miners too.

Please don't get me wrong, I wish you success, just curious? Cheers


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (15 May 2007)

So all this price rise is on expectation of an announcement to exercise option to obtain these U tennements?

Does anyone know if the tennements are actually any good. I mean in WA the gov there is pretty much against U exploration and development.

Does it really warrant a re-rating of SP?


----------



## mobcat (15 May 2007)

Gundini if i worried about all the possible problems i would never buy a share in anything .........basicly i seen an op to buy a 200k parcel at a +-30cent average and i jumped it i am a major holder of BYR and i see may june and july 2007 being very positive months for the holders of BYR be it U spinoffs or gold results and atm things are just tripping along nicley with BYR a nice mix of spec appeal as well very happy to be holding  
            Happy Days
                     Mobcat


----------



## Gundini (15 May 2007)

Fair enough mobcat, and thanks for the reply. Being a minor share holder, I would consider this a very bullish purchase, especially being a top up! 

I appreciate your insight on the stock. Might have a little top up myself.  

Cheers


----------



## greggy (15 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> So all this price rise is on expectation of an announcement to exercise option to obtain these U tennements?
> 
> Does anyone know if the tennements are actually any good. I mean in WA the gov there is pretty much against U exploration and development.
> 
> Does it really warrant a re-rating of SP?



Most of the tenements prospective for uranium are in WA.
Some of them look very intertesting indeed including the Kintyre JV with Mega Uranium. 
At Lyndon, There are 5 targeted deposits, 1 of which after a small amount of follow up work had an estimated 700kt's@0.058%U = 770k lb's U (Pre JORC Code) with 4 more to test.
With the uranium sector still hot, I hope that BYR will soon announce that it will go ahead with the uranium acquisition. IMO the recent buying is likely to have due to speculation over the possible acquisition.
Although WA doesn't have the most favourable political climate at present, this hasn't stopped the prices of a number of WA uranium explorers from moving strongly upwards.    
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 May 2007)

Actually their Sth Aust tenements are quite good in terms of Nearology,

1 is near AGs's Beverly 4 Mile Deposit

The other near PNN's Crocker/Mt Victoria Deposit

If they do a Uranium spin off then yes a re-rating is warranted because the SP could be 40c 

I actually hope they do a U spin off and hold like 50% of the listed company,

Say raise $10m via 50m shares @ 20c and hold 50m shares itself as consideration for vending the assets, IPO should list at 30c = $15m NTA value to BYR for its holding

Anyway we'll have to wait and see


----------



## mobcat (15 May 2007)

Agree YT i see a GPN style play could be on the cards here eg yrr auriam mzm but with real management and nowhere near as dodgey as gpn the market atm eats these up as GPN has shown latley all positive options for BYR that,s why i increased my holdings today i fell the big ann is about to pop the pressure is definetley building in this one dont ya love it 
     Happy Days 
              Mobcat


----------



## rocka1 (16 May 2007)

Hi all do members think the market depth is still healthy on this stock any ideas when announcement is to be made.


----------



## Gundini (16 May 2007)

rocka1 said:


> Hi all do members think the market depth is still healthy on this stock any ideas when announcement is to be made.




The depth this morning looks solid, overall around 800K Buyers and 187K Sellers. With a positive lead from overseas, and potential encouraging ann to come, you would think today will be good for the stock.

If you want to be sure, get mobcat to do another 200K top up and it might just hit 36 cents  

By the way, can't you get depth through your provider rocka1 ?


----------



## rocka1 (16 May 2007)

How about mobcat best to keep the stock up, yes i can get depth provider was down but now back on line thanks for reply. cheers


----------



## mobcat (16 May 2007)

Hi guys i dont think BYR needs me to hold it up it,s doing fine on its own looks good on opening this morning ..........The million dollar question is when is  the ann coming i would at a guess, because it is such a price sensetive ann i wouldnt be suprised if they put a trading halt on BYR on friday with the ann on monday lets wait and see hey ...........all good atm hang in there  

        Happy Days
                  Mobcat 

            P.S maybe we should show a bit of leg again at 50 cents worked last time LOL


----------



## nomore4s (16 May 2007)

rocka1 said:


> Hi all do members think the market depth is still healthy on this stock any ideas when announcement is to be made.




Rocka1 the market depth still looks okay but I wouldn't read too much into it. IMO alot of the buying and selling in this stock over the last few days has come from off screen.

YT, nearology lol, that's good, lol.


----------



## rocka1 (16 May 2007)

Hi nomore4s its a good stock to buy off screen i picked up at .293 yesterday off loaded at .31 today made a good profit, thanks for reply  doyr cheers


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (16 May 2007)

Does anyone know the expiry of the options?

What are the prospects of their gold tennement is it any good by way of other prospects and can it be developed easily?


----------



## nomore4s (16 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Does anyone know the expiry of the options?
> 
> What are the prospects of their gold tennement is it any good by way of other prospects and can it be developed easily?




KIWIKARLOS the options expire in June 2009, they have only just been issued.
The other info has been covered previously in this thread especially by YT. If you have a read through the thread you should find the info you're after.


----------



## Ruprect (16 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Does anyone know the expiry of the options?
> 
> What are the prospects of their gold tennement is it any good by way of other prospects and can it be developed easily?




Options expire June 09, 20c.

Have a look at some of YT's reviews, give a good easy to read breakdown, rather than having to trawl through the latest report, although that is always advised.

The best short term potential for this is in the Uranium announcement, particularly the site to be aquired in South Australia. Mike Rann is the only State Premier who has given a big green light to expansion of the industry.

The options are trading at 10cents, which is only a 1c premium to the sp. There aint a lot on offer, but with a 2 year expiry, i would have expected the oppie price to be at a 4-6c premium to the sp. Thus, in my opinion, they are a very good buy at the moment.


----------



## mobcat (17 May 2007)

Hey Rupert the market agrees i notice a twenty percent increase in the oppies today looking like they are stiil good buying i cleared the ten cent line yesterday happy to sit and wait now for BYR to really get moving i am up to my lips in BYR now so i cant wait BRING IT ON  
    Happy Days
                 Mobcat


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Options expire June 09, 20c.
> 
> Have a look at some of YT's reviews, give a good easy to read breakdown, rather than having to trawl through the latest report, although that is always advised.
> 
> ...



Don't discount the WA uranium tenements either. Most of the tenements prospective for uranium are in WA. Some of them look very intertesting indeed including the Kintyre JV with Mega Uranium and at Lyndon where there is already a small resource. 
Down the track the political climate in WA is likely to change for the better.
Still waiting eagerly for the announcement.  The share price is looking very healthy. Thanks once again Young Trader.
DYOR


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 May 2007)

Did you see that some idiot bought 25 yes 25 14 cent options !!

thats a $3.50 buy  

He must be accumulating :


----------



## Ruprect (18 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Did you see that some idiot bought 25 yes 25 14 cent options !!
> 
> thats a $3.50 buy
> 
> He must be accumulating :




Lol, very good Kwik!

Yes i got an alert that they had risen to .14 only to see that! 

The WA Uranium is good, sorry greggy, i hope my previous comments didnt imply that they werent important. When the political climate changes, and it will eventually, WA will be a prime U state. They cant afford not to be.

Im sure that when Forrest does another Anaconda and stuffs up FMG and NIA, much of the freed up workforce will have to go somewhere.


----------



## alankew (18 May 2007)

Karlos could be a very very Young Trader as in putting his pocket money in or maybe just some spare change and someone thought what the heck


----------



## nomore4s (18 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Karlos could be a very very Young Trader as in putting his pocket money in or maybe just some spare change and someone thought what the heck




lol, could also just be the last 25 of an order to be filled and whoever it was just moved it up to 14c to complete the order


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Lol, very good Kwik!
> 
> Yes i got an alert that they had risen to .14 only to see that!
> 
> ...




Ruprect, no worries mate.  Having spoken to a number of uranium companies over the past 12 months (including KOR, UNX, UXA, MZM, ERL, VMS, NRU, NTU and PXR), I get the feeling that things will change down the track as a growing number of the State's ministers are gradually warming to uranium. After all, Carpenter did vote yes to a change in ALP uranium policy. However, its early days and Carpenter isn't willing to allow any new uranium mines at this stage.  Never say never in politics.


----------



## mobcat (21 May 2007)

Interesting to see Lehman bros were the ones selling into the 30 cent mark they halved their holding in BYR the last couple of weeks with out them blocking that 30 cent cap could get very interesting now if somebody wants to buy a large parcel they will have to come up with a bit more $$$$ now  cant wait for the ann should be on its way soon hey goodluck all 
   Happy Days
        Mobcat


----------



## Ruprect (21 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> Interesting to see Lehman bros were the ones selling into the 30 cent mark they halved their holding in BYR the last couple of weeks with out them blocking that 30 cent cap could get very interesting now if somebody wants to buy a large parcel they will have to come up with a bit more $$$$ now  cant wait for the ann should be on its way soon hey goodluck all
> Happy Days
> Mobcat




Yes, BYR has been holding firm over the last week around the 29-31 cent mark. Deal was due to be completed mid May, so this week or next should provide some positive signs.

I note that Lehman Brothers also dumped their entire holding in a small cap tasmanian zinc/lead miner last week, Jaguar Minerals. 3million shares worth. Seems they may be needing the money for something else. Im not sure if they have dumped elsewhere.


----------



## greggy (22 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> Interesting to see Lehman bros were the ones selling into the 30 cent mark they halved their holding in BYR the last couple of weeks with out them blocking that 30 cent cap could get very interesting now if somebody wants to buy a large parcel they will have to come up with a bit more $$$$ now  cant wait for the ann should be on its way soon hey goodluck all
> Happy Days
> Mobcat




Lehman Bros reducing their holding is a negative sign for this stock.  Maybe they got sick and tired of waiting for news on the uranium front.  I'm still waiting patiently.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2007)

greggy said:


> Lehman Bros reducing their holding is a negative sign for this stock.  Maybe they got sick and tired of waiting for news on the uranium front.  I'm still waiting patiently.
> DYOR




From what I saw they did exactly what I did, bought up pre opie rights, got opie right, then sold

But where as I sold at break even, they sold a profit, bastards!


----------



## Who Dares Wins (24 May 2007)

You know, I was just reading the latest announcement from Burey yesterday I think it was, about the options shortfall from the recent allocation. The way I understand it is that Burey Gold themselves have taken these 6m options shortfall. If thats the case then I reckon it stinks because as I and others have posted here before, many people missed out on their entitlement to options due to the very tight timeframe of the offer.

Its almost a bit too coincidental for me - firstly Burey don't allow enough time for overseas investors to access the offer, then they turn round and announce a shortfall in the take up, and then finally they say OK we'll have those thanks very much.

This company is beginning to worry me. Holders have been waiting for an announcement regarding the KAL uranium deal for some time and it doesnt't come. I telephoned the company yesterday and spoke with Susmit Shah who told me the announcement may be as late as the 1st week in June. Well OK, but why announce earlier that it will be mid May? If there is nothing by 1st June I'm out.


----------



## mobcat (24 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> Yeah fair enough WDW accounts for some hey ................i wonder where the six mil ends up maybe the directors petty cash tin hey  i will ring head office on monday (they hate me ) and find out where they are placed
> I will keep in touch
> Mobcat




Yeah seems to be on the nose hey  
   anyway KAL in pre open  ann obviously on its way about time sp is taking a hammering today BYR managment could of handled this one a little better i feel  oh well wont be long now???
    happy days
        mobcat


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 May 2007)

Who Dares Wins said:


> You know, I was just reading the latest announcement from Burey yesterday I think it was, about the options shortfall from the recent allocation. The way I understand it is that Burey Gold themselves have taken these 6m options shortfall. If thats the case then I reckon it stinks because as I and others have posted here before, many people missed out on their entitlement to options due to the very tight timeframe of the offer.
> 
> Its almost a bit too coincidental for me - firstly Burey don't allow enough time for overseas investors to access the offer, then they turn round and announce a shortfall in the take up, and then finally they say OK we'll have those thanks very much.
> 
> This company is beginning to worry me. Holders have been waiting for an announcement regarding the KAL uranium deal for some time and it doesnt't come. I telephoned the company yesterday and spoke with Susmit Shah who told me the announcement may be as late as the 1st week in June. Well OK, but why announce earlier that it will be mid May? If there is nothing by 1st June I'm out.




Well KAL have announce a Trading Halt today. Could this be the news you're waiting for? If its to do with the U deal, then shouldn't BYR be on Trading halt too?


----------



## Who Dares Wins (24 May 2007)

Well it could be but thats surprising cos it was about 2pm australian time yesterday when I spoke to the Burey office and he said the directors still needed further information to make a decision on the deal. 

So unless they got that information in the last few hours of the day.....its possible I suppose, but you're right, one would expect BYR to go into Halt as well.


----------



## Ruprect (24 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> Yeah seems to be on the nose hey
> anyway KAL in pre open  ann obviously on its way about time sp is taking a hammering today BYR managment could of handled this one a little better i feel  oh well wont be long now???
> happy days
> mobcat




As much as it pains me to say it, i think the option pick up by the directors is positive, while agreed, a little dodgy.

Yes, if the KAL halt is to do with BYR, we would expect that both would be in a halt. Its probably more likely to be an update on the Norseman Gold Project, with some assy results. Or something about the restructure. But ive been wrong in the past!

1st week of June is only a week away. Not long to wait.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (24 May 2007)

What surprises me is that BYR management must be aware that some shareholders are less than impressed by their preformance at times. ie the lateness of announcements etc. But yet it doesn't seem to motivate them to pick up their act at all? Odd.

Enough of this for today, its duck season in NZ and its a wet day here so I'm off shooting for evening.

Cheers.


----------



## mobcat (24 May 2007)

Hi guys just spoke to Ron Jajeweski Chairman of the board BYR and asked what the state of play was r.e kAL pre open and he stated the situation with kal atm has nothing to do with BYR KAL U deal and that BYR will inform the market on the deal by next friday i thought they had till the end of the month but he told me they have till the 12th of june ..........His mood was very up beat and didnt seem pressured at all on the phone......... i asked r.e Guinea and all was up beat and rosie talk of recent trip to Africa drills coming on line early june etc etc anyway all looks OK still on track for a double header ann Gold and U i just wish they would ann it


----------



## Ruprect (24 May 2007)

mobcat said:


> Hi guys just spoke to Ron Jajeweski Chairman of the board BYR and asked what the state of play was r.e kAL pre open and he stated the situation with kal atm has nothing to do with BYR KAL U deal and that BYR will inform the market on the deal by next friday i thought they had till the end of the month but he told me they have till the 12th of june ..........His mood was very up beat and didnt seem pressured at all on the phone......... i asked r.e Guinea and all was up beat and rosie talk of recent trip to Africa drills coming on line early june etc etc anyway all looks OK still on track for a double header ann Gold and U i just wish they would ann it




Well done Mob, thanks for that.

BYR has come back in recent trade, only about 120k on offer below 30cents. Whatever happens, sometime next week we will know all.


----------



## mobcat (24 May 2007)

Hey guys this is good buying imo 27 cents is a bargain Lehman Bros 
is out of the loop now selling down sp
BYR has a lot going for it the top twenty hold a big portion of BYR and we are not going to give em away im telling ya im ...........i am in this one for the long haul .

Spin offs could be a big bonus on this stock this U deal is on a lot of radars atm just pending this bloody ann and the mix is good.
The gold play in Guinea is proving up this one is only going to take a nudge from head office about the kal U deal to go for a run the longer we wait the more spec for the Ann the paitent will win in the end as allways with trading 
be cool it would be silly to sell at under 40 cents imo for the sake of a week


----------



## mobcat (24 May 2007)

Hows that buy side this arvo havent seen it look that good for a while could be a very interesting close today


----------



## mobcat (24 May 2007)

Somebody really wants in hey might show a bit of leg on close at 49 again show em what they will have to pay if they want a bagfull bugger em


----------



## Absolutely (24 May 2007)

geeez mobcat look at that buy side now I never saw it like that before wow wow

Something going on now I think


----------



## Ruprect (24 May 2007)

Absolutely said:


> geeez mobcat look at that buy side now I never saw it like that before wow wow
> 
> Something going on now I think




Yes, as long as they remain tomorrow and no reason why they wouldnt, they look very promising.

2 buyers @ 27.5 for 500k
1 buyer @ 27 for 250k
1 buyer @ 26 for 200k
1 buyer @ 25.5 for 100k

and it goes on. The buy side is littered with single buyers for large orders.And big single buys went through pushing this up from its low of 25. Good result for a down day.


----------



## mobcat (24 May 2007)

Yeah nice finish today for sure i must admit shes a testy stock but it could be worse i would hate to be on the other side of the fence trying to buy in atm will i wont i type thing looks like the will i won over today .......

Should be a good finish to the week tommorow for BYR ......and i was impressed with the way Ron spoke today on the Guniea front he couldnt give anything away but he was very up beat about it The Gold grades are low for Guinea but the volume is huge and the proximity to infrustructure is the basis for a low cost start up mine with low overhead from cheap local labour and engeneering ,and not having the EPA controls in Guinea like we do here when it comes to leaching controls etc in gold mines is a huge factor in making it viable with POG looking very bullish atm and the forcasters are saying put youre house on it it,s going north with copper on it,s back atm so all very good for BYR ERL etc all having good days today not a coincednce i fell guys .....

And the U spec for BYR is a huge bonus as i have allways said i got on for the gold in Guinea but i certinely would not knock back the U play should be a great bonus but please mister BYR if you are reading this fill us in i am getting a little sick of the slow progress on the ann really mid march till what is it now end of may fair is fair no wonder a few casualty of late lots of new players on BYR with attention spans of a nat thats why it was so easy to accumulate march till now on thin trading imo .

Any way thats my 2 bobs worth on this little peice of the pie got lots of hot fingers in it atm things are just buzzing along nicley of late hope it keeps up


----------



## Ruprect (25 May 2007)

Trading Halt. 

Good, an announcement soon. Bit of a pity, i wouldnt have minded picking up some more today if the market follows the dow's lead overnight.


----------



## mobcat (25 May 2007)

Well here we go hey, let the games begin goodluck and good fortune to holders what can we say the book has been printed


----------



## petervan (25 May 2007)

Lucky enough to get these at 27 cents yesterday and took my sell off this morning with the trading halt. Let the games commence.


----------



## greggy (25 May 2007)

Interestingly,both KAL and BYR are both in trading halts. IMO, and this is just speculation on my behalf, this is most likely to be related to the possible acquisition of KAL's uranium interests. Only time will tell.  It should be a very interesting time next week.
DYOR


----------



## Pommiegranite (25 May 2007)

greggy said:


> Interestingly,both KAL and BYR are both in trading halts. IMO, and this is just speculation on my behalf, this is most likely to be related to the possible acquisition of KAL's uranium interests. Only time will tell.  It should be a very interesting time next week.
> DYOR




KAL went on TH yesterday midday, and BYR prior to open today.

Does anyone know, from prior experience, whether if a deal relating to 2 companies if struck, both companies usually go on TH simultaneously?

My question is why BYR's SP didn't move after KALs announcement of a TH. Perhaps BYR's deal with KAL is already factored into the BYR SP?


----------



## GRTRADER (25 May 2007)

I'm guessing that they arent related if they didnt do it at the same time. However the halt is good news as they have been due an announcement so next week hopefully the SP will begin the upward climb


----------



## Ruprect (26 May 2007)

No, i doubt its for the same reason. Mobcat spoke to the chairman yesterday, and he reported that it wasnt to do with BYR. KAL have a couple of other things on the burner, assay results and restructure so i would expect them to be reporting about one of those. If KAL went into TH and BYR didnt for the same issue, then the ASX would have some serious questions for them. After their pursuit of NIA and FMG last week, i doubt BYR would be that sloppy.

This probably means that unless BYR announce pre open on Monday regarding the deal, KAL will need to go into suspension until BYR announce. That might mean a double announcement by KAL.

I think the deal is only somewhat factored into the sp. Many traders like to see the positive announcement before taking the plunge, fair enough, so a good announcement will prove positive imo. The best indication i have for this is the accumulation that took place on Thursday afternoon, in late trade. It hit a low of 25c before some serious buyers came in, with large single orders pushing the price up to a high of 29c. Thats usually a very good sign.

But, we shall see either Monday or Tuesday if they, (and us), are correct here.


----------



## Ruprect (28 May 2007)

KAL annoucement out. Results of Strategic review and...in principle agreement with BYR to sell uranium sites for $1.75million and 2 million shares.


----------



## nvox (28 May 2007)

Kal ann out and it mentions the uranium deal with byr
It looks like the deal has changed to-  byr to pay 1.75 million cash and 2 million byr shares for kal's uranium tenements.

edit Ruprect  beat me lol


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 May 2007)

This is from KAL's ann

As a result of this uncertainty, and in order to clarify the situation, the Company has reached an agreement in principle with Burey Gold to restructure the transaction in a way which provides certainty and useful working capital. It is proposed that the consideration payable by Burey Gold for the Company’s uranium tenements and other interests will now be *$1.75 million in cash payable on settlement and 2 million Burey Gold shares *which are subject to less restrictive escrow periods. The issue of the 2 million Burey Gold shares may require Burey Gold’s shareholder approval.
The terms of the proposal are also subject to the approval of various third parties who have interests in some of the tenements.
It is expected that this new proposed agreement will be agreed, documented and executed over the next few days. *Burey Gold has indicated that it intends to exercise the option on the above terms.*


----------



## j4mesa (28 May 2007)

I thought it was a significant drillings 
So we will see some small degree of  dilution in BYR for some short moment


----------



## Ruprect (28 May 2007)

Ok, so another few more days to wait.

Can anyone please explain why KAL have come out of a trading halt and not gone into suspension pending the finalisation of the deal with BYR? Or for that matter, if KAL can trade, why BYR cannot given the announcement of the in principle agreement is out?

Perhaps we shall see an independent announcement by BYR today re the deal and then back on the market.

IMO pending finalisation of the deal, they should both be in a TH. They have aleady struck the terms and are now just seeking third party approval.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 May 2007)

j4mesa said:


> I thought it was a significant drillings
> So we will see some small degree of  dilution in BYR for some short moment




Much better than before,

Previous deal was 17.5m shares

This deal $1.75m + 2m shares

Save 15.5m shares which placed at 20c = $3.1m 

Net benefit = $1.35m


I reckon BYR will spin off U assets now, and require the float to pay it say $2m + give us shareholders priority to float


----------



## bigt (28 May 2007)

Yep, agree with YT...much better deal for BYR than the previous conditions.

A spin off is now very likely and would hopefully benefit us BYR holders.


----------



## j4mesa (28 May 2007)

Oh yes, you are right YT......regarding BYR,I missed out on the previous agreement

YT, just this is a bit out of track, just wondering  how is your method of research for those prospective companies as there are plenty of companies out there? 

Also, do you invest in property?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 May 2007)

j4mesa said:


> Oh yes, you are right YT......regarding BYR,I missed out on the previous agreement
> 
> YT, just this is a bit out of track, just wondering  how is your method of research for those prospective companies as there are plenty of companies out there?
> 
> Also, do you invest in property?




Didn't we cover this in a pm?

Specifically re BYR, I saw company that had a prospective albeit low grade gold project in Africa near a mill/mine so could be toll treated with very little cap ex,

I also saw they were going to acquire a whole bunch of U projects, 1 near PNN'S deposit, 1 near AGS's deposit, I in a JV with Canadian Mega U and a non JORC compliant Deposit in W.A.

Given its tiny mkt cap, it had the right mix of risk vs reward for me,

However I must admit, management appear to be the weakest link here  I wait to be proven wrong though!


----------



## mobcat (28 May 2007)

Ok guys atm we have got half of what I expected ( wanted )the KAL u ann. is out and it's all good even seems a little better than what I expected??? Not arguing but the terms are leaning BYR holders way IMO with the excess on the oppie issue still in play  ................if head office can follow this up at close today or just before with a pos U ann (in the bag) and a pos update on Guinea I think I might have the week off LOL ...................As i have  said before the benefits to BYR holders are huge on this U spec spin-offs and SP re valuation on re assayed U dirt at new U world prices imo the price that BYR have scored the KAL tenements is a bargain and there has been a lot of IPO's launched in the last 12 months with half of the U dirt that BYR are acquiring in the deal.

This all helps to put faith back in management as all seems to be coming together as planned all be it a little late ..........but in there defence a deal like this is not easy and it can be a company changing event so you don't want to stuff it up by being greedy and just following market trends on U spec with no value in the asset we will be getting off KAL.

Sure will be interesting to see where the sp is by Fridays close good luck all


----------



## greggy (28 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Much better than before,
> 
> Previous deal was 17.5m shares
> 
> ...



Hi YT,

On the face of it the deal looks much better than I thought it would be.  Not much dilution.  IMO it was indeed worth waiting this long.  Now lets see how the share price reacts when BYR starts trading again.
DYOR


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2007)

Out of the trading halt and into a suspension:

"Burey Gold Limited seeks a voluntary suspension of the quotation of its securities. The company is in the process of finalising the acquisition of further mineral projects.

It is expected that the suspension will end upon the release to the market of an announcement detailing the mineral properties and terms of acquisition."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 May 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Out of the trading halt and into a suspension:
> 
> "Burey Gold Limited seeks a voluntary suspension of the quotation of its securities. The company is in the process of finalising the acquisition of further mineral projects.
> 
> It is expected that the suspension will end upon the release to the market of an announcement detailing the mineral properties and terms of acquisition."




Seems strange doesn't it, that it needs to go into a suspension for the acquisition of the U projects, I mean everyone knew it would happen, why take so much time?

Even KAL conceded it yesterday,

I only think their putting together a U float, what else would take so long, just speculation on my part though


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Seems strange doesn't it, that it needs to go into a suspension for the acquisition of the U projects, I mean everyone knew it would happen, why take so much time?
> 
> Even KAL conceded it yesterday,
> 
> I only think their putting together a U float, what else would take so long, just speculation on my part though




A U float would be good. But they could be just finalising the details of the deal, this management seem to take ages to do anything 

But I'm hoping for the U float


----------



## Ruprect (29 May 2007)

Yes, weird. KAL are trading, and we know that the aquisition that they speak of is from KAL. So therefore they should both be in a TH. Technically anyway because it affects both companies materially.

The U spin off or something else could be a possibility, not a bad thought YT.


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 May 2007)

noob question:

when is a suspension used instead of a TH?

Do THs have a timeframe and Suspensions indefinite?


----------



## bigt (29 May 2007)

Trading halts are usually no more than 2 days..in exceptional circumstances the ASX will allow a back to back TH, though usually recommends a voluntary suspension..if the company believes it will not be able to finalise its announcement during the standard 2 day TH.


----------



## Absolutely (29 May 2007)

Excuse my ignorance please but what would be involved in a uranium spin-off exactly ?

Should I assume it would be issuing new shares for a new company to existing shareholders ?


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 May 2007)

Absolutely said:


> Excuse my ignorance please but what would be involved in a uranium spin-off exactly ?
> 
> Should I assume it would be issuing new shares for a new company to existing shareholders ?




Sometimes though you have to have a minimum holding in the parent company eg $5k.........


----------



## greggy (29 May 2007)

I'm disappointed that it didn't trade today.  BYR's management are pretty slow.  KAL has already begun trading once more. Still BYR's uranium deal looks pretty good to me going by KAL's announcement.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Out of the trading halt and into a suspension:
> 
> "Burey Gold Limited seeks a voluntary suspension of the quotation of its securities. The company is in the process of finalising the acquisition of further mineral projects.
> 
> It is expected that the suspension will end upon the release to the market of an announcement detailing the mineral properties and terms of acquisition."




Joe, just curious, have you got a stake in this one? Don't see you posting much on the stock threads unless it's kicking someones **** for ramping, lol.


----------



## Kauri (29 May 2007)

Although they have $4mil odd in the bank what with the current gold exploration expenses and $1.75mil for Kal's U leases and therefore associated exploration expenses for those leases it may be an opportune time to raise a little of the folding stuff while it is still relatively easy to do so.???


----------



## greggy (29 May 2007)

Kauri said:


> Although they have $4mil odd in the bank what with the current gold exploration expenses and $1.75mil for Kal's U leases and therefore associated exploration expenses for those leases it may be an opportune time to raise a little of the folding stuff while it is still relatively easy to do so.???




Good point Kauri.  Maybe they're trying to do this as we speak, just shear speculation on my behalf. Its certainly taken them a long time to go ahead with this deal.
DYOR


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Joe, just curious, have you got a stake in this one? Don't see you posting much on the stock threads unless it's kicking someones **** for ramping, lol.




Yes, I tend not to post on stock threads these days and on the odd occasion that I do I just make observations, never any predictions of movement one way or the other.

However, in answer to your question, yes I do have a small stake in BYR.


----------



## greggy (29 May 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, I tend not to post on stock threads these days and on the odd occasion that I do I just make observations, never any predictions of movement one way or the other.
> 
> However, in answer to your question, yes I do have a small stake in BYR.




Joe, thanks for posting their ann. earlier today. BYR's due dilligence in relation to the uranium acquisition went on for a very long time.  However, I hope that the wait will be worth it when BYR begins trading again.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, I tend not to post on stock threads these days and on the odd occasion that I do I just make observations, never any predictions of movement one way or the other.
> 
> However, in answer to your question, yes I do have a small stake in BYR.




Hopefully BYR performs then, the boss is on board.

Will be interesting to see the ann when it is finally released to the market. Surely there will be more to it than just saying they are purchasing KALs U.

To the more expirenced guys/girls, what sort of money could they expect to raise if they do a U spin off?


----------



## blobbob (29 May 2007)

From Saturdays West Australian-
'Burey Gold last traded at 28.5c before the Balcatta based company called a trading halt yesterday morning. Next week it is expected to unveil the completion of a $2 million share and option issue to bankroll its acquisition of uranium tenements from Kalgoorlie-Boulder resources which is also in a trading halt.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 May 2007)

blobbob said:


> From Saturdays West Australian-
> 'Burey Gold last traded at 28.5c *before the Balcatta based company *called a trading halt yesterday morning. Next week it is expected to unveil the completion of a $2 million share and option issue to bankroll its acquisition of uranium tenements from Kalgoorlie-Boulder resources which is also in a trading halt.




Oh snap, I didn't realise this was a Balcatta based company, with the U acquisition the Balcatta boys must be involved, no wonder it got those huge buy orders that took it up to 30c from 20c,

Mark my words I think this had got the backing of the Balcatta boys, if you don't know who they are, do some research on them, they're kinda like the ascent group but different. Could be wrong though


----------



## Kauri (30 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Oh snap, I didn't realise this was a Balcatta based company, with the U acquisition the Balcatta boys must be involved, no wonder it got those huge buy orders that took it up to 30c from 20c,
> 
> Mark my words I think this had got the backing of the Balcatta boys, if you don't know who they are, do some research on them, they're kinda like the ascent group but different. Could be wrong though




You don't mean Jurman and co (Balcatta Boys) working out of 30 Ledgar Rd Balcatta do you...  ..?


----------



## Ruprect (31 May 2007)

Yep, Director is Ron Gajewski. I stayed away from Carnvale which he is also with, when it was trading in low 40s a couple of months back cos i got spooked. Now at $1.20, and seemingly rising. Hmmm. Can BYR do the same?

Either way, the deal is positive, and better than previously announced. 

Just a pity they couldnt get their act together and release to the market. In hindsight, today would have been perfect given the positive sentiment.


----------



## Gundini (4 June 2007)

What are these guys doing? Gone on holidays? Skipped to the Bahamas with our cash?  

Come out, come out wherever you are!


----------



## nomore4s (4 June 2007)

Gundini said:


> What are these guys doing? Gone on holidays? Skipped to the Bahamas with our cash?
> 
> Come out, come out wherever you are!




lol, yeah they certainly are taking their time but today is a holiday in WA so not much chance of ann ann today, maybe tomorrow, but hopefully this week. The annoucement had better be good, lol, but who knows. Looking more and more like a spin off imo, why else could it be taking so long?


----------



## Mousie (4 June 2007)

Hey nomore4s or any Perthites so what's the occassion in WA just by way of asking for knowledge's sake?


----------



## nomore4s (4 June 2007)

Mousie said:


> Hey nomore4s or any Perthites so what's the occassion in WA just by way of asking for knowledge's sake?




Foundation day? I think, not 100% sure, I only know because I deal with some Perth companies for work and they are shut today for a PH


----------



## sleeper88 (4 June 2007)

could it be possible that they are finalising a placement to overseas institutional investors?..just a suggestion, though i'd rather prefer a spin off.


----------



## Ruprect (6 June 2007)

Im twiddling my thumbs over here in Melbourne. So far we have a theory of a spin off and a institutional placement.

Anyone have any further ideas as to why this is still suspended? 

KAL have been trading since last monday after their halt. Like i have said previously, the deal is materially significant to both companies. If all BYR do is announce confirmation of the deal, then im baffled why they are both not in a halt, or they are both trading.

So the theories of something else coming could be correct.


----------



## mobcat (6 June 2007)

Hi guys have been to the States for a week and a bit and seems all is a bit quiet with the ASX of late (even more boring with BYR in suspension I see). Should see some serious action once she comes out of suspension I would say it will be on friday have spoken to head office today and all is pointing to a friday return to trade ....................lets see hey the sooner the better starting to get painful now have missed some seriuos op,s of late with so much capital tied up in BYR oh well would rather the money in BYR atm this does look to be a very important step in the future of BYR and the sp should reward the patient in this case hold on guys could be a nice ride post ann.

I do hope they can get some Guinea gold gets mixed in with the u308 ann fingers crossed


----------



## greggy (6 June 2007)

The most annoying thing about BYR is that its management seems to be slow when making decisions and gives the impression that shareholders are left out in the dark.  From what we heard with the KAL announcement the news looks good.  Surely, BYR doesn't have to be suspended for this length of time.  If its due to a placement they're taking their time about it.  Patience is needed though.
DYOR


----------



## Who Dares Wins (8 June 2007)

Yeah I also have been out of the country for 10 days so haven't been able to follow this as closly as I would have liked. Now i'm back I'm somewhat disappointed that the suspension is still on. I posted earlier maybe a few weeks ago now that I'd give this stock until June 1st to make an announcement or I'd get out, and now that time has come I can't sell even if I wanted to.

In my opinion there is no reasonable explanation why all this has taken so long. Sure, they may have a spin off or it could be anything good for the share price but I feel I can no longer risk the negative financial exposure this management brings to the company. 

When they finally do come back they will have to have something fairly stunning to hold my interest.


----------



## sleeper88 (8 June 2007)

well lets hope the wait is worth it..see what happened to GGG, after a long 5month wait. 

Finalising more U purchases and spin off maybe?


----------



## Mousie (8 June 2007)

Conspiracy theory: The suspension was called to enable the holders of previously escrowed shares to sell their holdings once it's lifted. Thoughts people? Apart from already-mentioned spin-offs and what-nots?


----------



## greggy (8 June 2007)

Mousie said:


> Conspiracy theory: The suspension was called to enable the holders of previously escrowed shares to sell their holdings once it's lifted. Thoughts people? Apart from already-mentioned spin-offs and what-nots?




I chuckled at first when reading the announcement dated 8 Jun 07 hoping that it would have been in relation to the uranium acquisiton, but when it was only concerning 487,500 shares being escrowed conditions then I don't think BYR's management have delayed any announcement for this particular reason.  Its happened to many other companies though.
DYOR


----------



## Who Dares Wins (8 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Should see some serious action once she comes out of suspension I would say it will be on friday have spoken to head office today and all is pointing to a friday return to trade ......




Well thats friday over and done with and still nothing so what do you think now about what head office told you?


----------



## nomore4s (8 June 2007)

Who Dares Wins said:


> Well thats friday over and done with and still nothing so what do you think now about what head office told you?




Just rang them myself. They said early next week or at the latest mid next week the shares should come out of suspension.
I'm getting a bit frustrated with the whole thing to tell the truth, what could possibly be taking them so long? It's been 2 weeks!
What I'm worried about now is that this period of suspension could have spooked/annoyed a few investors and there could be a sell off if the news isn't very very positive. I have set a stop loss at 26c to at least leave the trade with a small profit(+ the oppies) in case there is a sell off.


----------



## mobcat (8 June 2007)

It sure is slow guys hopefully thats a sign there are a lot of i,s to dot and t,s to cross anything like this is painfully slow when the curly tops have to be involved so it,s just grin and bear it im affraid ..............i just want to know what we own but at the end of the day it hasn`t been a bad week to be in suspension hopefully next week will show some GREEN and BYR will start trading again sounds like a nice plan to me to think about over the long weekend enjoy the dream all and have and safe long weekend


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 June 2007)

Company announcement today

Uranium aquisition from KAL signed. 2 weeks to sign a document...yawn

So why the Suspension? 

Any takers?


----------



## sleeper88 (13 June 2007)

judging by the announcement, i guess BYR will resume trading this Friday

"The new agreement is subject to 2 key conditions
1. the agreement by the owner of certain of the tenements over which the company has an option to the assignment of the option to BYR and 
2. payment of $1.75m in cash to the company

The abover conditions must be satisfied by friday 15th June 2007


----------



## philmac (13 June 2007)

Hi there,
I rang the company secretary on Monday who said the suspension was to finalise the KBR (KAL) uranium tenements and also a share placement to pay for them. He indicated there was no other reason. Hopefully it's a generous share placement for existing holders - like me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## greggy (13 June 2007)

philmac said:


> Hi there,
> I rang the company secretary on Monday who said the suspension was to finalise the KBR (KAL) uranium tenements and also a share placement to pay for them. He indicated there was no other reason. Hopefully it's a generous share placement for existing holders - like me. Fingers crossed.




Thanks for the info , philmac.  I also contacted the company on Monday, but he was busy. I'm still waiting for a return call.  This delay is fast becoming a joke. 
DYOR


----------



## Ruprect (14 June 2007)

Greggy, im with you. 

From my reading, this was a coded message to BYR. You must satisy these conditions by Friday, or the deal is off. As far as the KAL release goes, all the difference was between this and their last release on the matter was that they had moved from an "in principle" agreement to having "executed" the agreement. 

What they are saying to BYR is, pay us the 1.75 million by Friday, and do a deal now with the people who actually own the tenements that KAL have the option over. 

Having announced this deal months ago, BYR do appear to be dragging their feet. 

The deal is good, so if it goes through, i'll be happy. I just hope they do better on timely announcements in future.


----------



## sleeper88 (14 June 2007)

if in fact they are doing a share placement..why the hell are they taking so long..i mean, the entire market knew from the every start what BYR are purchasing, so whats talking so long..not happy with tenements?..more assets to be purchased but not finalised?..spin off?..


----------



## Who Dares Wins (14 June 2007)

sleeper88 said:


> if in fact they are doing a share placement..why the hell are they taking so long..i mean, the entire market knew from the every start what BYR are purchasing, so whats talking so long..not happy with tenements?..more assets to be purchased but not finalised?..spin off?..




No. I doubt it. They could wrap the deal up and do the spin off later like other companies do. I think its just slack dodgy management thats holding this back.


----------



## mobcat (15 June 2007)

Well if we get a ann today it`s going to be late looks like no trading till monday at earliest............ i think correct me if iam wrong they have to announce the deal today or it`s all over between KAL and BYR maybe the curly tops have got the better of em both stuffed if i know time will tell i suppose


----------



## Who Dares Wins (15 June 2007)

Even if the announcement does come through this afternoon to me there is still something obviously wrong here. It should not have come right down to the line like this. There simply must be something going on behind the scenes that people are not aware of to have held this whole deal up for so long and I have a feeling it isn't good. And as someone posted here a few days ago, when shareholders phone the company office and can't get speak to the people they want to that also is never a good sign.

I'm also concerned that everything had dragged on so long that if BYR ever do start trading again the stock will have lost any momentum that a U announcement would have brought. 

Sorry if it sounds negative but its just they way it is.


----------



## sleeper88 (15 June 2007)

I agree..something is definately wrong...could anyone speculate..or are we just thinking too much? 
Also..if KAL does receive its money from BYR..they should notify the market..so I guess..if there's no announcement from KAL then could this deal be off?


----------



## nvox (15 June 2007)

Im brain dead with the flu atm so hope this makes sense.

One reason I think its taking a while is that there are other parties involved there is the Option Agreement between KBRL (KAL) and William Richmond which William Richmond has a 50 % agreement with KAL on 10 prospects in WA.

Also there is the Redport Kintyre East Joint Venture (50% Joint Venture Letter of Understanding between KBRL and Redport) on four WA prospects.

So basically BYR has to come to some agreement with the above as well as the new deal with KAL and if they are raising more capital or farming it off or splitting the company it will also drag it out as well.

edit 
I've got the number of prospects wrong but the infos on pages 75 to 79 of the BYR Oct 2006 prospectus about the KAL agreement with Richmond and Redport.


----------



## Ruprect (15 June 2007)

Yep, as a holder here, im not feeling entirely confident. We should now expect an update first thing monday, if not, i think KAL will beat them to it with one.

I think that a few phone calls to the BYR office might be expected from shareholders next week. I wouldnt like to be answering them.

But who knows, they might yet surprise us with a decent announcement.


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Yep, as a holder here, im not feeling entirely confident. We should now expect an update first thing monday, if not, i think KAL will beat them to it with one.
> 
> I think that a few phone calls to the BYR office might be expected from shareholders next week. I wouldnt like to be answering them.
> 
> But who knows, they might yet surprise us with a decent announcement.




I tried to ring them today, but everyone was in a meeting and they would ring me back. 3 weeks BYR has been in TH/suspension. Was told last week that they would come out of suspension the middle of this week at the lastest. I hope the news is really good or I've got a feeling there will be a major sell off. I've decided to sell out no matter what (but will probably hold my options), if the ann is good and the sp runs first thats good I'll take the profits and run if not I will just sell. The capital could be better spent elsewhere with a company with whose management I'd have more faith in.


----------



## sleeper88 (15 June 2007)

well i guess if management is in a meeting..they've been discussing this issue for a very damn long time..3 weeks..has anyone tried calling KAL and asking them why the completion of this deal is taking so long..they must know something..
Just another thought..if KAL called off this deal and spun out its u assets into KAL Uranium, wouldn't they make more than $1.75m + 2m X 0.285c = $2.32m..i mean selling 25m shares at 20c would bring in $5m for KAL, and a significant holding in KAL Uranium. 
Judging by KAL annoucement, if you read between the lines  "give us the cash by friday or we'll spin off the u assets ourselves and reap a greater reward!"


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 June 2007)

Guys I must apologise, while I think BYR has a great Gold asset thats worth 20c and a U spin off asset that should have added another 20c, the truth is the management is absolutely ****e,

There is no excuse for this, absolutley none, 

They have been late every single time with every single announcement, they lie and give false dates when you call them, ie this week at the latest, or everythings in order etc

Clearly management are not interested in adding proper shareholder value, just earning their director fees,

While I still think they may pull off a u-float I will look to selling everything into strength next chance I get,

Why bother with a company like this, when I can pick up the phone and chat to FWL managment for 40minutes and see how hard they are working to create value, was the same with YML

From now on management will be in my top 3 when assessing a company along with the actual projects and the shareholder base/top 20/support 

Very very very dissapointed to say the least


----------



## nomore4s (16 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys I must apologise, while I think BYR has a great Gold asset thats worth 20c and a U spin off asset that should have added another 20c, the truth is the management is absolutely ****e,
> 
> There is no excuse for this, absolutley none,
> 
> ...




You've got nothing to apologise for YT,while you highlighted this company for most of us we all did our own research(or should have) on this company, and none of us knew just how bad the management would perform. Now we just have to hope that BYR comes out of it okay as it could open anywhere when it comes out of suspension, but this is the risk we all take playing in these specs. Hopefully there is still a bit of reward to come.


----------



## stumo (17 June 2007)

Yt I do second that reply - I have been lurcking in the shadows here for a while, learning how the game's played, and think its amazing how you pick a winner...

That said on the topic of BYR - I just think there has to be something else to come, as stated KAL have been trading for the past 2-3 weeks, surely BYR know this and if the deal is only involving them, and trading halt/suspension is correct, then the ASX would have been notified!

Bit nervious to see markets reaction when finally the announcement comes out (fingers crossed monday)

Stu


----------



## mobcat (17 June 2007)

Hey Guys i do understand everyones frustration with BYR,s top end but in defence of a legal system that we are all better of with than with out and sometimes it can be painfully slow for all parties especially when a assets have increased in the due dilligence period and there is clearly going to be a winner and a loser in this deal the curly tops will milk this deal for every extra cent and both parties will willingly pay the costs and the harder they present the deal the more money they make ............been here many times myself guys and I know it,s BS and extermley frustrating for all involved the book has been written and I hope the editing is finished come monday morning 9.30am release of ann?

I do think it would have been advisable for BYR to update the market during suspension but I would say legally its a minefield due to a couple boxes needing a tick ...............I do think that it will all be worth the wait in the fullness of time and I wouldnt be to hasty on bailing on BYR it could cost dearly I do hope they get a Monsunia gold update with the u308 ann but if they dont they will release it soon after we havent heard much from Mansounia since the end of Febuary so news is due as well with the MD having returned from Guinea a month ago the coming week is definitely a pivitol point in BYR's history and I hope we are all singing there praises this time next week


----------



## Ruprect (18 June 2007)

Hello? Mr Burey? Are you there?

Oh, surprise, yet another day without an announcement or update, even though they were due to finalise the agreement by Friday.

I'll just have a little snooze while i wait for the announcement. It may be a hibernation.


----------



## mobcat (18 June 2007)

I just tried to ring head office not in till nine i was told will ring me back ..................you would think the MD or a director would get in early with a important deal pending and the swamp of calls to deal with re deal and get em out of the way it,s what i would do


----------



## Who Dares Wins (18 June 2007)

The whole thing becomes more bizarre by the day. 

You've got to think - if you were one of the major shareholders wouldn't you be climbing down the managements throats trying to persuade them to get their act together knowing that every day that goes by with no news increases the likelyhood of a major sell off when the suspension id lifted, and so a major reduction in the value of your holding?

Thats what i'd think if i was in the top 30.


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 June 2007)

Who Dares Wins said:


> The whole thing becomes more bizarre by the day.
> 
> You've got to think - if you were one of the major shareholders wouldn't you be climbing down the managements throats trying to persuade them to get their act together knowing that every day that goes by with no news increases the likelyhood of a major sell off when the suspension id lifted, and so a major reduction in the value of your holding?
> 
> Thats what i'd think if i was in the top 30.




Not unless they are confident in that what they release will be really very very sweet.

Food for thought!


----------



## greggy (18 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> I just tried to ring head office not in till nine i was told will ring me back ..................you would think the MD or a director would get in early with a important deal pending and the swamp of calls to deal with re deal and get em out of the way it,s what i would do




Hi Mobcat,

You may be waiting for a while....I'm still waiting for a return phone call.  Its been a week now.  BYR's management surely need to put a statement out with an update of what's happening.  What looks like a great acquisition is now being overshadowed by BYR's reluctance to keep holders up to date.
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (18 June 2007)

Thats what i have been thinking pommie the arrogance at head office lately is new to me always very accomodating before answering all shareholders questions very strange attitude of late almost like p off you'll be happy just wait for the ann and leave us alone to do our job


----------



## sleeper88 (18 June 2007)

Anyother day goes by and no annoucement, this is dragging out like a soap opera (The Burey and the Beautiful)..deadline was on friday..still no indication of whether they've given the 1.7m to KAL.


----------



## mobcat (18 June 2007)

Hi guys i dont know if this is any consolation but i just spoke to a lady from BYR i think her name was maryanne not a director but she informed me that they are releaseing a ann tommorow belive it or not goodluck to all and lets hope its all good


----------



## Ruprect (18 June 2007)

Well Mob, i hope she aint messing with you! I could do with some of the BYR cash to put elsewhere. Too many other opportunities...KAL perhaps...they might be cashed up after tomorrow.


----------



## Ruprect (19 June 2007)

Somebody want to call them to wake them up over there at BYR?

I think the problem might be that the BYR office cleaner is still trying to get his head around Windows Vista so he can type up the announcement.


----------



## Stimpy (19 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> I think the problem might be that the BYR office cleaner is still trying to get his head around Windows Vista so he can type up the announcement.




Well if they have switched to Vista it would explain the delay!

I'm no longer holding my breath for it - it could take weeks to get the printer working :


----------



## Kauri (19 June 2007)

sleeper88 said:


> Anyother day goes by and no annoucement, this is dragging out like a soap opera (The Burey and the Beautiful)..deadline was on friday..still no indication of whether they've given the 1.7m to KAL.




 Ah, the "Balcatta Boys", the neighbouring suburb to what was called the "KGB suburbs" in the late 80's...Koondoola..Girawheen..Balga..


----------



## mobcat (19 June 2007)

Who,s turn to ring head office i have done my bit some body else put up with their BS the ANN looks like it will come when head office is good and ready and stuff the market sentiement hope it,s good thats all i can say


----------



## nomore4s (19 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Who,s turn to ring head office i have done my bit some body else put up with their BS the ANN looks like it will come when head office is good and ready and stuff the market sentiement hope it,s good thats all i can say




I was going to give them till after lunchtime(Perth time) before ringing them, not that I'll believe what they tell me anyway. It would be nice if they actually stuck to what they told people.

This is now way beyond a joke. BYR has been in a trading halt/suspension since 25.05.07 that is nearly a month!!!
I have no idea how they can justify that timeframe.


----------



## greggy (19 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Who,s turn to ring head office i have done my bit some body else put up with their BS the ANN looks like it will come when head office is good and ready and stuff the market sentiement hope it,s good thats all i can say



I rang again today. The secretary says that we have to be patient.  When I said that its been a while, she responded "thats life".  BYR's attitude is pretty poor.  The secretary's attitude  is pathetic.  BYR's management should be doing more than making people wait.  Meanwhile we've missed out on other opportunities such as FNT and FWL in particular.
DYOR


----------



## Who Dares Wins (19 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Hi guys i dont know if this is any consolation but i just spoke to a lady from BYR i think her name was maryanne not a director but she informed me that they are releaseing a ann tommorow belive it or not goodluck to all and lets hope its all good




Well what do you think now? When this company starts trading again I will sell my shares whether they are 10c or $10. I wont nothing more to do with this management team.


----------



## Kauri (19 June 2007)

Give them time...they need to stump up with $1,700,000 that they hadn't planned on. I guess they need to work out how to do it without.....
  a) diluting their own major holdings and...
  b) without dipping into their own pockets....


----------



## greggy (19 June 2007)

Who Dares Wins said:


> Well what do you think now? When this company starts trading again I will sell my shares whether they are 10c or $10. I wont nothing more to do with this management team.



Hi Who Dares Wins,

I know the wait is frustrating and that their attitude is pathetic to say the least.  Please try to leave the emotion to one side, I know its sometimes hard, and then you can focus better on your exit strategy (if any).
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (19 June 2007)

Oh well this is the buissness we choose to be in some times it,s painfull sometimes it,s joyus and sometimes it,s just down right frustrating.
But one thing i have learnt is not to come to rash conclusion and let the company sort out the problem and be thankful that us as shareholders dont have to be the ones answering the phones for this pack of useless pricks and guys it could be worse you could in my shoes i have $790K tied up in byr so their is allways some one worse off LOL chin up every one long as the sun comes up tommorow i will be happy and lets not forget the reason we are all here for pure greed dont you just love it


----------



## greggy (19 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Oh well this is the buissness we choose to be in some times it,s painfull sometimes it,s joyus and sometimes it,s just down right frustrating.
> But one thing i have learnt is not to come to rash conclusion and let the company sort out the problem and be thankful that us as shareholders dont have to be the ones answering the phones for this pack of useless pricks and guys it could be worse you could in my shoes i have $790K tied up in byr so their is allways some one worse off LOL chin up every one long as the sun comes up tommorow i will be happy and lets not forget the reason we are all here for pure greed dont you just love it




The secretary is no doubt copping it left, right and centre, but on the other hand she shouldn't be rude to polite shareholders either.  I hope that at the end of the day that its relists fairly soon or at the very least come out with an update.


----------



## Mousie (19 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Oh well this is the buissness we choose to be in some times it,s painfull sometimes it,s joyus and sometimes it,s just down right frustrating .
> But one thing i have learnt is not to come to rash conclusion and let the company sort out the problem and be thankful that us as shareholders dont have to be the ones answering the phones for this pack of useless pricks and guys it could be worse you could in my shoes i have $790K tied up in byr so their is allways some one worse off LOL chin up every one long as the sun comes up tommorow i will be happy and lets not forget the reason we are all here for pure greed dont you just love it




Wow mobcat you really did bet the farm, you're on the top 20 ain't ya?  

Hats off to you on this one, of all the stocks I hold this is the tiniest, not enough sell depth to grab my entire order at that time and not liking my funds tied up waiting for sellers I bailed out of the trade and bought another at that time.

That said I care for all the stocks I own, it's money after all so let's see what goods they have for this one.


----------



## X888 (19 June 2007)

You guys need to chill out and just wait.

Everyone has money in this so your not alone.

It will come dont worry, just be patient!


----------



## G-Zilla (19 June 2007)

I hope these guys release a good announcement. It will be interesting as I think a lot of punters will bail as soon as it relists, it may be worth snapping up a bargain.

On the other hand they release a bad announcement and share price will be smashed


----------



## mobcat (19 June 2007)

All depends on the announcement G-Zilla and head office knows it. Nobody not even who dares wins sells a gold bar for less than it,s worth just because they are angry with the bloke who made it.
Lets just hope get the answers we all want soon


----------



## mobcat (20 June 2007)

Ok who,s turn is it to ring head office and hear todays story on the play of BYR i wonder what it will be maybe sorry all the directors cant answer the phone right now the all just jumped out the window together or maybe sorry they are detained at the moment by the fedral police LOL you have to laugh dont you i got sick of crying i ran out of tears  ROTFL


----------



## Ruprect (20 June 2007)

I dunno MOB, im not sure i want to waste money on a long distance call only to be patronised and told to be patient.

But, i think we should all be a little more understanding, the Burey Boys have to first prepare for their Christmas Lunch and Pageant. 

Its all about priorities. I understand they are good christian folk there in Balcatta.


----------



## marklar (20 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Ok who,s turn is it to ring head office and hear todays story on the play of BYR



Just called, got the "in a meeting" response that several others have had, it's all rather frustrating...

m.


----------



## greggy (20 June 2007)

marklar said:


> Just called, got the "in a meeting" response that several others have had, it's all rather frustrating...
> 
> m.




I'm not going to bother ringing these people again. In 28 years of trading I have never waited so long for an announcement or an update. To be treated with disdain is pretty poor indeed. I'll wait for the announcement then take action from there. Lets hope that the wait was worth it.
DYOR


----------



## Kauri (20 June 2007)

Just driven down Ledgar Rd in Balcatta and I'm sure I saw a "For Lease" sign outside No 30..... isn't that the "Balcatta Boys" offices????


----------



## nvox (20 June 2007)

Good try Kauri  if there was a "For Lease" sign up, a few share holders would be getting upset as going by asx website there are a few mining companies squashed into 30 Ledgar Rd and Mr Susmit Shah seems to be popular as well.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (20 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> All depends on the announcement G-Zilla and head office knows it. Nobody not even who dares wins sells a gold bar for less than it,s worth just because they are angry with the bloke who made it.
> Lets just hope get the answers we all want soon




Well thats true too Mobcat. But you know considering the money was supposed to be paid to KAL 6 days ago to cement the deal you'd have expected an announcement to have come out by now. I think everyone did! So, what does it mean that an announcement has not come out? Obviously the deal was not completed last friday, isn't that the logical conclusion? And if it wasn't completed last friday - on time - then isn't that bad?


----------



## Absolutely (20 June 2007)

Hi Guys, if the deal hadn't or wasn't going to occur I would think KAL would of let the market know at the very least even though Burey appears to be too arrogant to let the market know what is going on. It could be that financing the deal is still in progress and I suspect that BYR will announce allocation of shares (at 25c or something stupid) to "sophisticated" investors shortly.

I also think that BYR are in the process deciding what they are going to do with their new assets and they could be laying the groundwork for a spin off or something else.

Notwithstanding the above there is also the possibility of something completely from left field but I think that would be unlikely given the timing of the suspension.


----------



## JimBob (21 June 2007)

A poster on HC said the delay may be due to KAL shareholders lodging a complaint that they dont get any Burey shares in the new deal that was struck.  They were originally promised Burey shares as part of the Acquisition option.  If the deal fell through, im sure KAL would have let us know by now.


----------



## greggy (21 June 2007)

JimBob said:


> A poster on HC said the delay may be due to KAL shareholders lodging a complaint that they dont get any Burey shares in the new deal that was struck.  They were originally promised Burey shares as part of the Acquisition option.  If the deal fell through, im sure KAL would have let us know by now.




If the deal goes through by some chance then maybe BYR should think about acquiring some iron ore interests...But there again by the time BYR makes it mind up the iron ore boom might be over by then. LOL!  I'm still waiting extremely patiently and hope that all will come good in the end.
DYOR


----------



## petervan (22 June 2007)

Looks like we might be getting some action soon. Got the news sign up on comsec but nothing on it yet GOOD LUCK HOLDERS


----------



## nvox (22 June 2007)

Hey everyone byr uranuims announcements is out its a nine page report.
Ands it will come out off suspension.


----------



## sleeper88 (22 June 2007)

27.5c placement to Delta Securities raising $1.86m, and the completion of purchase of U tenements, wow..all that took them nearly a month!!


----------



## mobcat (22 June 2007)

You know what ****tts me is why the hell did delta get offerd the action first what about the people who started the company not happy with this part but it looks like a great ann will sure get her moving imo happy day ahead


----------



## sleeper88 (22 June 2007)

any predictions on where this well go? up? down? slide ways?.. i bet theres alot of people wanting to get out after being held up for a month


----------



## mobcat (22 June 2007)

I have showed a bit of leg at 99 hope it draws em up we can only hope could be a big arvo 3:30 onwards I dont think to many big boys will leave it till monday????????


----------



## astor (22 June 2007)

mobcat, Mathew Walker who is the top shareholder of burey is a founding director of delta securities, prob has something to do with it. 

The Richmond option is of some concern to me.  Anyone have any leads on who this Richmond guy is? Sounds like some old farmer/land/lease holder has got lucky and is gonna milk it for all he can while he makes burey sweat it a bit.  Could of been the reason for the delayed suspension.

Fairly weak reception to announcement so far...


----------



## Kauri (22 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Oh well this is the buissness we choose to be in some times it,s painfull sometimes it,s joyus and sometimes it,s just down right frustrating.
> But one thing i have learnt is not to come to rash conclusion and let the company sort out the problem and be thankful that us as shareholders dont have to be the ones answering the phones for this pack of useless pricks and guys it could be worse you could in my shoes *i have $790K tied up in byr* so their is allways some one worse off LOL chin up every one long as the sun comes up tommorow i will be happy and lets not forget the reason we are all here for pure greed dont you just love it






> mobcat, Mathew Walker who is the top shareholder of burey




   Astor, If you look at mobcats $790,000 worth @ 25c ?? I think you will find he is either Mathew Walker or maybe the new top shareholder of Burey???


----------



## bigt (22 June 2007)

I think it will take a while to fully digest all the contents, but the ann looks great to me. Check out some of those near surface grades at Jailor Bore, BYR reckon between 35 - 540 000 tonnes at between 680 - 1200ppm.

Can someone work out how many lbs that is? I did a rough estimate at nearly 9 million pounds. Can someone confirm, as I think I am incorrect. If thats juts for one of the prospects, then bring it on..!

Early days tho, lets let th emarket decide (puts on sensible hat).


----------



## mobcat (22 June 2007)

Dont worry I am not Matthew mine are spread over a few family accounts .........if I was I would of kept us a little better informed looks like the hold up was a tenaments issue mixed with the curly tops and greed but reading between the lines all in all a good ann for the company..........worth the wait well lets wait till the close hey


----------



## astor (22 June 2007)

Holy crap mathew walker watch out!!! lol.  Hats off to you mobcat thats a huge position.  Agree, overall think the announcement is positive.  Will be interesting to see how burey management gets on with the real business in the next cpl of months after (seemingly) dealing with protracted legal issues.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 June 2007)

My fundamental analysis on this stock still stands, but I have lost all faith in management and hence used todays strength to sell as I said I would, overall all ASF'ers following me on this should have made a profit with the stock and options of about 50%, so not a bad result for a stock which I consider to be one of my worst picks


----------



## greggy (22 June 2007)

greggy said:


> I'm not going to bother ringing these people again. In 28 years of trading I have never waited so long for an announcement or an update. To be treated with disdain is pretty poor indeed. I'll wait for the announcement then take action from there. Lets hope that the wait was worth it.
> DYOR



Yes, the wait ended up being worth it.  The announcement regardinmg the acquisition was positive and the share price has reacted accordingly.  At last check it was at 32c (up 12%) having reached a new high of 40c during the day.  
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (22 June 2007)

nomore4s said:


> I tried to ring them today, but everyone was in a meeting and they would ring me back. 3 weeks BYR has been in TH/suspension. Was told last week that they would come out of suspension the middle of this week at the lastest. I hope the news is really good or I've got a feeling there will be a major sell off. I've decided to sell out no matter what (but will probably hold my options), if the ann is good and the sp runs first thats good I'll take the profits and run if not I will just sell. The capital could be better spent elsewhere with a company with whose management I'd have more faith in.




I sold out today for a decent profit, still holding the options but am now well and truely free holding them. I realise the sp could run a bit more next week but am happy with the profit I've made and plus I've still got the options. Just lost a bit of faith in the management (not happy with the way I was spoken too and with what I was told) but all credit to them they look to have pulled the deal off in the end with no real negative affect and the sp went up which is what counts.
Good luck to all


----------



## greggy (22 June 2007)

nomore4s said:


> I sold out today for a decent profit, still holding the options but am now well and truely free holding them. I realise the sp could run a bit more next week but am happy with the profit I've made and plus I've still got the options. Just lost a bit of faith in the management (not happy with the way I was spoken too and with what I was told) but all credit to them they look to have pulled the deal off in the end with no real negative affect and the sp went up which is what counts.
> Good luck to all




I have to agree with you there.  The announcement was positive and was reflected in a stronger share price.  However, BYR's poor attitude needs to change if they want to attract more shareholders. My family is no longer holding an interest. I'm sure a number of investors took the opportunity to get out today largely on the back of BYR's attitude towards its shareholders.  Good luck to all existing holders.  
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (22 June 2007)

Well all in all a great day for BYR the company  have achevied what they planned, all be it a bit long winded I too sold a parcel today as well we all need to take profits when the opportunity presents itself but the future does look rosie for share holders and we still have Guniea to be updated which was the main reason i first got on board BYR in the first place.
The u308 are hot property for BYR and very happy to have them in the stable........ it all atm equates to a 55% gain since IPO plus about 1.5million oppies @ 1 cent so I am a very happy camper atm thanks every one for the support along the way and I am about to crack a bollie and heres cheers to us all happy days


----------



## greggy (22 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Well all in all a great day for BYR the company  have achevied what they planned, all be it a bit long winded I too sold a parcel today as well we all need to take profits when the opportunity presents itself but the future does look rosie for share holders and we still have Guniea to be updated which was the main reason i first got on board BYR in the first place.
> The u308 are hot property for BYR and very happy to have them in the stable........ it all atm equates to a 55% gain since IPO plus about 1.5million oppies @ 1 cent so I am a very happy camper atm thanks every one for the support along the way and I am about to crack a bollie and heres cheers to us all happy days




Congratulations mobcat for taking such a large position and sticking to it.  Now you can start enjoying some small rewards I guess for having sold some today. Also thanks YT for alerting people to this one.
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (22 June 2007)

You are dead right their Greggey it is the way i meet you guys by investing in BYR  i stumbeled on ASF it has been great bouncing our thoughts off each other and it introduced me to ASF with ERL and getting on board some of YT,s exceptional researched stocks  has sure proved lucrative heres cheers to ya YT you are a investment dynamo just starting to power up good on ya cobber and keep it up:bananasmi


----------



## Who Dares Wins (22 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Well all in all a great day for BYR the company  have achevied what they planned, all be it a bit long winded I too sold a parcel today as well we all need to take profits when the opportunity presents itself but the future does look rosie for share holders and we still have Guniea to be updated which was the main reason i first got on board BYR in the first place.
> The u308 are hot property for BYR and very happy to have them in the stable........ it all atm equates to a 55% gain since IPO plus about 1.5million oppies @ 1 cent so I am a very happy camper atm thanks every one for the support along the way and I am about to crack a bollie and heres cheers to us all happy days




Well mobcat you deserve your drink. I said a few days ago I would sell my holding when they started trading again but when it came to the time I only sold 1/2. Theres no doubt its a positive announcement and outcome but I maintain, as others do, that the attitude needs to change for the future to be rosie. These people are using our money and they should be respectful of that when investors ask questions. Mobcat, with the size holding you have or had you must be able to get into the managements ear to a degree - tell them there needs to be more communication. I accept they must have had a difficult task negotiating this deal but they could have keep investors up to speed.


----------



## Ruprect (22 June 2007)

Yep, i followed you YT (seems to be becoming a habit), sold out oppies just after opening. Took a decent profit, which was good. I might yet rue the day i sold, like not buying into carnavale (same people, same office), but i just dont like the way they have been treating shareholders.

Serioulsy though, good luck to those that hold, at the end of the day, it probably is a very good deal.


----------



## mobcat (22 June 2007)

Who Dares Wins said:


> Well mobcat you deserve your drink. I said a few days ago I would sell my holding when they started trading again but when it came to the time I only sold 1/2. Theres no doubt its a positive announcement and outcome but I maintain, as others do, that the attitude needs to change for the future to be rosie. These people are using our money and they should be respectful of that when investors ask questions. Mobcat, with the size holding you have or had you must be able to get into the managements ear to a degree - tell them there needs to be more communication. I accept they must have had a difficult task negotiating this deal but they could have keep investors up to speed.




Gday wdw i had i felling we may of been having this chat and iam so glad we are atm as i have said before if you want to blame any one re delay blame the curly tops not the management they give me the shiits allways have in biz give em a sniff and they will suck your guts out given a chance and they will allways take things to the 11th hour thats how they make there money on these deals you think how many deals like this go down every week mutiply this by about a thousand billable hrs you can see where i am getting .................where is all they really have to do and all they really do do now days is cut and paste contracts and get the secretary to fill in the gaps it,s the biggest con going imo but who,s to argue because all partys are allways happy in the end and all is absorbed into the profits every ones a winner in this case so to speak .................any way enough BS good on mate for only selling half i to can see it being a nice little earner in the next few months can wait to see it pan out i will sell into any stregth over the months to be free carried on this one but i will wait for a guinea update to do so ..............allways hard to sell down with large holdings with out a plan of attack imo 

So here i am WDW on  my own at home after making a shiit load today and my wife and son have gone to melbourne shopping and visiting freinds for the weekend oh well i suppose i can afford it atm  any way i might pop another bollie and toast us all again quite a strange toast on my own and evrything get my drift but iam enjoying it all the best every one  chheeers: 

        P.S hope all that made some sense bit pissy atm


----------



## mobcat (23 June 2007)

Hey guys I think the collective has just cost us a s load I just did some # and I sold 400k today to grab some fold but if I wasnt in the know so to speak as we all think we are I might not have........... how many of us sold today alot??? MAYBE WE MAY HAVE JUST CAUSED THIS SELL DOWN???????? Only monday will tell if we have done ourselves a disservice ......just a boared and half cut mind running wild atm but food for thought the last thing I am here for is to lose money think about it fair call I think in hindsight whats every one elses thoughts ??????


----------



## greggy (23 June 2007)

Hi Mobcat,

Yes I agree with you to a point.  However, I feel that a lot of traders sold out yesterday in response to how their queries were treated by management.
Yes, the uranium acquisition is very positive. I would definitely still be holding if BYR's management were more responsive to shareholder enquiries. But it seems as if they just kept us all in the dark for far too long.  
Also, when you think about it, there was a fair degree of selling yesterday, but this was swamped by the amount of buying going on resulting in a higher share price.
Good luck to all shareholders.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (23 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Hey guys I think the collective has just cost us a s load I just did some # and I sold 400k today to grab some fold but if I wasnt in the know so to speak as we all think we are I might not have........... how many of us sold today alot??? MAYBE WE MAY HAVE JUST CAUSED THIS SELL DOWN???????? Only monday will tell if we have done ourselves a disservice ......just a boared and half cut mind running wild atm but food for thought the last thing I am here for is to lose money think about it fair call I think in hindsight whats every one elses thoughts ??????




G'day Mobcat,

I do agree with you, there is every chance that the sp could go higher over the next few weeks, and imo we are yet to see the full extent of the markets reaction to the ann. But I doubt only ASFer's caused the sell down on our own, imo there was always going to be a bit of selling once the ann came out.
I had a fair bit of my trading capital tied up in this one and the long suspension cost me a few opportunities and I wasn't overly happy with the answers management gave me. As far as costing ourselves money you may be right but I'm happy with the profit I've made and like I said I've still got my oppies and now no risk involved so if the sp does rise I'll still be a happy man.
Good luck to all.


----------



## G-Zilla (23 June 2007)

I sold out yesterday too. The reason is im expecting this to dip a little further as more punters who may have missed the opportunity sell down next week. Hopefully I wil be able to reenter around the placement price but if not im not too fussed really, i'll keep my options and put the cash into something else.


----------



## mobcat (23 June 2007)

Wooooooo tied one on last night!!!!!!! for a casual drinker i think graduated to the pro,s last night i fell like shiit today and im home on my own .....nobody is here to fell sorry for me what a bummer ......a bit of smelly old pizza for lunch has got me on the mend atm :bad: 

Any way all in all a good night just read my posts am amazed they made any sense at all .....so we seem to agree that the collective knowledge base may of cost us some fold but in the bigger pitcure dosent matter hey with a clear head this morning and given some thought you no what could of been unreal would be if the company had of made the ann friday and not started trading till say 1pm on monday give the market time to spread the news and build ansisipation oh well we have what we have and iam happy atm cant wait to see what head office can come up with to add value to our company .
Have a goodweekend all might have nice cleansing cup of tea cheers


----------



## greggy (23 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Wooooooo tied one on last night!!!!!!! for a casual drinker i think graduated to the pro,s last night i fell like shiit today and im home on my own .....nobody is here to fell sorry for me what a bummer ......a bit of smelly old pizza for lunch has got me on the mend atm :bad:
> 
> Any way all in all a good night just read my posts am amazed they made any sense at all .....so we seem to agree that the collective knowledge base may of cost us some fold but in the bigger pitcure dosent matter hey with a clear head this morning and given some thought you no what could of been unreal would be if the company had of made the ann friday and not started trading till say 1pm on monday give the market time to spread the news and build ansisipation oh well we have what we have and iam happy atm cant wait to see what head office can come up with to add value to our company .
> Have a goodweekend all might have nice cleansing cup of tea cheers




Hi Mobcat,

Good for you. Its great celebrating when you have a decent win.  But the after effects can last for a day or two. 
I originally bought into BYR on the back of the looming uranium acquisitions.  Its quite a portfolio they have there and purchased at a very fair price.  If the uranium boom continues BYR may decide to spin off these assets down the track and become a pure African gold explorer.
DYOR  
DYOR


----------



## falconx (24 June 2007)

Well people finally the announcement came and it appears to have been fairly positive seeing it opened at 39.5c and then traded at 40c for a little while. The bit I don't understand is the level of disparity between the options and the shares. 

In the case of BYR I thought the options would trade at a slight premium to the share price minus around 20c (strike price). So if the market valued BYR at 40c then the options should have been trading at least around the 20-25c range. 
This didn't happen, was it just due to lag or that people are less aware that byr have options or what?
I also found it strange that at the end of the day the shares were up 14% but the options were down 20% on their previous close?
Not too sure how to interpret that, if my reasoning from earlier is on the right track the options should be trading somewhere above 12.5c. Thus it would appear to me the options are now oversold and undervalued especially seeing as though they still have 2 years to go. I have only been into the stock market for about a year and byr are the only options I've held so would appreciate anyone shedding some light on this for me. Cheers 

P.S Just for the record I sold my options on Friday at 15c (1500% can't complain) which at this stage seemed to be the right play but I'm seroiusly thinking of buying in again on Monday.


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 June 2007)

falconx said:


> Well people finally the announcement came and it appears to have been fairly positive seeing it opened at 39.5c and then traded at 40c for a little while. The bit I don't understand is the level of disparity between the options and the shares.
> 
> In the case of BYR I thought the options would trade at a slight premium to the share price minus around 20c (strike price). So if the market valued BYR at 40c then the options should have been trading at least around the 20-25c range.
> This didn't happen, was it just due to lag or that people are less aware that byr have options or what?
> ...




the only reason that I can think off is that the market expects Burey to spinoff the new Uranium aquisition into a new company, with only *shareholders *receiving a discounted entitlement.


----------



## nomore4s (24 June 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> the only reason that I can think off is that the market expects Burey to spinoff the new Uranium aquisition into a new company, with only *shareholders *receiving a discounted entitlement.




If they do spin it off, they will probably give option holders a chance to covert the options, raising more money for the company, just my opinion.


----------



## ta2693 (25 June 2007)

Its performance is very strange.
The option price is up 10%
the share price is down 7.69% but there are two large bid order at 30c

That remind me of CFE and CFEO. 

I have to ask myself again, who is right, the buyer of option or the seller of shares? 

Is anyone here want to out today? Is the selling from you ,YT,Mobcat? 
I know you are holding a lot BYR.


----------



## mobcat (25 June 2007)

Nup not me selling .................bad day on the ASX in general the iron ories are the only green on my screen i wont be selling byr until a gold update hang in there guys dont think it will do harm atm i do think ERL is good buying today with pennys find update (jorc) coming soon other wise sitting tight till new fy


----------



## Riles (25 June 2007)

The option price got skewed at the close Friday by an after hours trade for about 400 options at 10c. Previous price was around 13 I think.
Someone playing silly buggers.
Consquently, the price opened today at 10 when it would've/should've been 13 - in line with the sp.
It'll sort itself out soon.


----------



## mobcat (27 June 2007)

Sad sad sad guys we wait and we wait for what the sp to get hammerd pre fy stock take sure i can see how some people can see this one as a write down ................but today it come up on my list as a buy all be it a small one today  but any action south of 25 is coming to me so if you want to sell down bring it on at least you know its going to a good home


----------



## bigt (28 June 2007)

Very strange trading for this one, some huge single buys have gone through and are lined up...tried to drag down the price to 23/25 but now moved up to 25/27. I dont know the relevance of this, and the fact that these dont appear to be typical trader buys i.e. smallish packets, but big lines of 100 000 or more.

I would be interested to hear other peoples thoughts on this activity.


----------



## bigt (28 June 2007)

Really swinging back into positive territory...at one point yesterday there were buyers for 40 000 shares only! Back up to 900k now (an even split betwen buyers and sellers).

Almost as if someone is trying to push this one down, and when it comes back with some strength (as opposed to weakening further), big buys come in (several of $100k plus) (maybe this is the "broker support" as indicated on HC?).

Something must be in the pipeline for BYR, I feel a positive ann will come out soon, either re masounia gold results or details of activities to do with the uranium grounds. Management need to keep the momentum going with this one...dont delay guys!


----------



## bigt (6 July 2007)

Any significance of a 1.5 mill (volume) single cross trade for BYR? What could this imply? Is this just a "swapping" rather than buying/selling?


----------



## mobcat (11 July 2007)

Guys I'm drowning in a sea of byr ATM cant get much out of head office lately clammed right up cant wait for some strength to get some fold back bring on a Ann im sick of eating rice crispies and my bollies supply is running low i have bought a few lately at 25 but I'm not digesting them all but iam giving them a nudge any news would be good how about a stock take of office stationery lol hang in there are fun times ahead as they say we are in their hands


----------



## crombo97 (12 July 2007)

Agree Mobcat Any new would be great
I am still holding this one hoping that managment gets there act together!!!


----------



## G-Zilla (12 July 2007)

Hi guys,

I got out of BYR when they came out of the trading halt and have been eyeing it off over the last few days for a possible reentry. Not sure at this stage, are you guys familiar when the next Mansounia Gold announcements are due?

cheers


----------



## mobcat (12 July 2007)

Thats the million dollar question GZ at least i hope it is hey 

I would say the 1/4 report should have something of a update on guinea and also the direction we are taking in general sit tight good time to get back on board imo you can pick up the slops LOL


----------



## Gundini (25 July 2007)

Anybody notice the Depth on this one?

100K for sale, and if that is snaped up it goes to Zero...

Something massively wrong me think...


----------



## Absolutely (25 July 2007)

Yep I am watching unfortunately.

Would have been nice to have sold at 40c shortly after uranium purchase.

But one of the reasons for buying this share was the low number of shares available and therefore its ability to move quickly so the currently woeful buy side could be completely different tomorrow.

Need to have faith that they have a significant gold resource and will do something useful with the uranium soon.


----------



## mobcat (6 August 2007)

Well all in all across my species and being my largest specie holding very happy with BYR performance through all this madness shes doing just fine LOL Really as a optimist would always say BYR had the correction factored into the SP thank god we have to look for a positive of no buy depth and i think we have found it bottom draw for this one with 35cents plus on it 

What a flogging all the species and the ASX have had of late i cant believe how much $ wise it has wiped off my paper profit it,s huge but as happens they get hit hard and then they come back harder .....harder the better i have got 5 very very very good months to make for after the last week i have sold down a little lately but i have bought more than i have sold across the ASX better the devil you no so  myself I'm riding this one out in fact i think i might go on a holiday so i haven't got the temptation to sell good shares at a discount price very hard to watch a share get blown to bits with out helping it it,s madness really isn't it because at the end of the day i think the US will drop there intrest rate tommorow and the Dow will power on and the ASX will follow anyway good luck all i think i have just talked my self into going on a holiday and hopefully when i get back BYR will be 35 (could be a long holiday )


----------



## Riles (31 August 2007)

Okay Mobcat, was that you that just dropped $50k in one fell swoop and picked up 250,000 at 19 & 20c?

Nice work if you can get it.
BYR has been asleep throughout this turmoil - no sellers and no buyers....till now...


----------



## crombo97 (12 September 2007)

Anyone here still holding BYR and BYRO or is it just me!!!!!!!
When is the next ann due out for BYR??

No movement of late.


----------



## mobcat (12 September 2007)

Funny timing Crombo we just got a 3b half a hour ago the boys at head office are giving them selfs some oppies for all their great work lately LOL bottom draw with this one and the fingers crossed I hold buckets so any news is good means we are still breathing ATM


----------



## Riles (13 September 2007)

Won't be too long now till we get the results of their follow up drilling at the Mansounia gold project.
According to their last quarterly activities report:

"In the quarter ended 30 June 2007, Burey completed designing and preparation for a follow up
program. By quarter end, clearing, preparation of access roads, levelling and drill pads had all
been completed. Burey’s follow up programme will comprise RC and oriented DD drilling
(approximately 81 holes for a total of 6,400 metres), sampling and metallurgical test work
over the identified area of oxide mineralization, with surface mapping followed up by RAB or
RC drilling over wider zones in the project area to expand the inventory of known zones of
mineralization. The longer term objective remains the preparation of a bankable feasibility
study for the development of a commercial heap leach operation."

"Drilling commenced after the quarter end, around 20 July and is expected to be completed by
end August, with analysis and interpretation of results thereafter."


----------



## pkj24 (13 September 2007)

I still hold 

Should have  got out  a while ago  me-thinks 

Could be one for the bottom drawer. I still see the positives and the uranium acquisition may be good long-term. I know I'll be keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Who Dares Wins (20 September 2007)

Is this company still functioning?

Often when you call the office the phone is unanswered.
When they do answer there is often nobody available to speak with you.
When they can speak with you they wont tell you anything.  

When I look at the volume chart it makes me think they are in a trading halt.


----------



## papatee (25 September 2007)

Some largish buys coming from off-screen late in the afternoon. Has anyone heard any news on Burey which might account for the renewed interest? Might the expected update re the Mansounia gold project be on its way?


----------



## ta2693 (12 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm working on an update, but conservatively heres what I see so far,
> 
> Top Section Only
> 2000m Long x 600m Wide x 15m Deep = 18M cubic metres ore,
> ...



What is going on? Is the calculation still applicable? 
BYR is only 15c now.  Is it 36mt gold earth gone?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 October 2007)

ta2693 said:


> What is going on? Is the calculation still applicable?
> BYR is only 15c now.  Is it 36mt gold earth gone?




Ta,

If you were following BYR you'd see that on the 16th of June I made the post below, clearly stating that while I thought the company had good prospects and potential, management was crap and would do nothing (and I've been proven correct) 

Moreover I stated I would sell everything I had into strength the first chance I got, that was on the 16th of June, 4 days later on the 22nd of June the company came out of its trading halt and went to an all time high of 40c, so everyone had a chance to sell out that day as I did at levels at or above their purchase price, (I woke up very late that day and still maanged to from memory)

So I guess what I'm trying to say is, I made it pretty clear back then that I had no faith in the management and would sell every share I had and did exactly that, everyone else had the exact same chance as me (if not better as I woke up late) to exit without a loss, in fact given we got 1:2 free options which where worth 10c-15c that day. most should have made a small profit

So while the company may be sitting on huge amounts of gold, they will do nothing about it,


Cheers




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys I must apologise, while I think BYR has a great Gold asset thats worth 20c and a U spin off asset that should have added another 20c, *the truth is the management is absolutely ****e,*
> 
> There is no excuse for this, absolutley none,
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Dares Wins (4 January 2008)

Hey this stock had risen about 40% in the last 10 days or so, it can't all be attributed to the rise in POG. Any ideas what could be driving it? Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Who Dares Wins (24 January 2008)

Over the last few weeks I have sold off my last few BYR shares during times of brief strength. 

I did this because I have no confidence in the company management. 

I have phoned and left messages - no return call, and I have emailed them a few times and never had a reply.

I have not been able to get any communicative response from BYR since april/may 2007, other than speaking to the girl who answers the phone.

I will not invest in any company in the future that have any of the BYR management on the board.  

WDW


----------



## crombo97 (4 March 2008)

Heads are down 28% today to .10
What a shame....so much gold and no brains
I still hold but im not holding my breath


----------



## psychic (27 February 2009)

Bumping thread as there seems to be some action on BYR.  The share price has risen from 0.06 cents to 2 cents today.  Looking bullish, must be the gold I suspect thats got some people excited.

Very tight register for sure


----------



## happytown (25 May 2009)

burey gold has announced a maiden gold resource at their mansounia project in guinea 



> ...
> 
> independent Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resource estimate of *1.08 million ounces of gold at a 0.2g/t Au* cut off
> 
> ...



sp remains completely unchanged with insignificant volume

cheers


----------



## Sean K (1 July 2010)

happytown said:


> burey gold has announced a maiden gold resource at their mansounia project in guinea
> 
> sp remains completely unchanged with insignificant volume
> 
> cheers



0.2g/t huh? what is it, tailings from a phosphate mine?

And now PRU taking almost a 20% stake.

Why I don't really know.

This is really bothering me at the moment.

Exploration companies investing and buying into other exploration companies when they need to be fast tracking to cash generation.

Troubling.


----------



## Trader Paul (31 December 2010)

Hi folks,

BYR ..... expecting news out of this camp,soon ... it has been ticking up 
nicely this week, but no news, so far ... maybe Tuesday, next week (???)

happy new year all

  paul



=====


----------



## benwex (17 May 2011)

Hello BYR holders,

Have not really followed this stock but I have watched its monumental cash in the last few months. Am trying to get an understanding on why the market has savaged this stock and hopefully there are lessons for me to learn..

Welcome all views and hope there is a variety of comments..

benwex


----------



## papatee (17 May 2011)

benwex said:


> Hello BYR holders,
> 
> Have not really followed this stock but I have watched its monumental cash in the last few months. Am trying to get an understanding on why the market has savaged this stock and hopefully there are lessons for me to learn..
> 
> ...




Haven't followed this stock closely for some time now so not sure of fundamentals behind the most recent surge and slump, however I have to say I'm not particularly surprised as this stock and others under same management have followed similar rides in the past with inflated expectations not being delivered upon - take a look at CAV, CTS (now delisted) for example. For me that means caution for any stocks they have a hand in. Of course this is just IMHO, and you may wish to do some research into management figures and their other ventures to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## tomtom33 (1 February 2012)

Still no news but it keeps making steady gains.


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

Burey have announced a 56% resource increase at Mansounia.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426ywkc8szv2r0.pdf

Highlights
● Significant upgrade to Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resources at the Mansounia Gold Deposit (“MGD”) in Guinea, West Africa, to 52 million tonnes at 0.8g/t gold for 1,294,000 ounces of gold, using a 0.4g/t gold cut-off (Table A). This is an increase of approximately 56% on the previous estimate of 36.5 million tonnes at 0.7g/t gold for 829,700 ounces, using a 0.4g/t Au gold cut-off as reported to ASX in May 2009.
● The majority of the resource is hosted in near surface relatively soft saprolite (clay rich) material.
● The latest drilling has identified numerous primary lode units where the gold grade is generally higher than for the saprolite material.
● The resource remains open in a number of directions and potential exists to increase the resource defined in the project area.
● This substantial increase in mineral resources provides further encouragement for a development proposal for the MGD, which is presently the subject of an independent review to appraise development options.

354m shares with $7m cash available.


----------



## springhill (19 July 2012)

*Burey identifies Significant Gold in Soil Anomalies at Kossanke*
*Drilling Commenced*

Burey announce the completion of the first pass soil sampling program at its Kossanke project in Guinea, West Africa.

The results highlight:
●locations with elevated gold tenor occur in the form of relatively narrow belts (ranging generally from 100 - 300m across but with some appearing up to a kilometre or so across);

●many such belts of elevated gold tenor are seen to persist in strike for considerable lengths, with the anomaly the subject of the current first pass drilling being up to 6km in length (refer Figure 1); and

●the general district gold-in-soil background level for permit area is <2ppb Au.


----------



## System (30 December 2016)

On December 30th, 2016, Burey Gold Limited (BYR) changed its name and ASX code to Amani Gold Limited (ANL).


----------



## greggles (16 February 2018)

Interesting price action on ANL today. The company closed at 1.4c yesterday and opened at 2c this morning. Not a bad open on no news. Volume was above average. Then at around midday the company went into a trading halt until next Tuesday, February 20, requested by the company on the basis that it intended to make an announcement to ASX regarding exploration results. By this time the share price was 2.2c, 57% up on yesterday's close. A curious coincidence indeed.

If I were a betting man, I would bet that the announcement due early next week is going to be a good one.


----------



## dutchie (16 February 2018)

greggles said:


> Interesting price action on ANL today. The company closed at 1.4c yesterday and opened at 2c this morning. Not a bad open on no news. Volume was above average. Then at around midday the company went into a trading halt until next Tuesday, February 20, requested by the company on the basis that it intended to make an announcement to ASX regarding exploration results. By this time the share price was 2.2c, 57% up on yesterday's close. A curious coincidence indeed.
> 
> If I were a betting man, I would bet that the announcement due early next week is going to be a good one.




Insider trading that ASIC does nothing about.


----------



## Miner (11 October 2019)

A highly speculative share yet to provide any benefit to its holders.
I am posting just to finish the 18 months drought on this thread.
Yes, holding a small amount just to see how my gambling works.
The magic could work either way when the drilling finishes with a better than expectation grade (this is common for all speculative miners)
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190927/pdf/448z86xzzlc8h4.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190822/pdf/447qdcvr5dv0rw.pdf


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2020)

Miner said:


> A highly speculative share yet to provide any benefit to its holders.
> I am posting just to finish the 18 months drought on this thread.
> Yes, holding a small amount just to see how my gambling works.
> The magic could work either way when the drilling finishes with a better than expectation grade (this is common for all speculative miners)
> ...



Still holding Miner?
Volume indicates some action potential. Might be time to set a few alerts... also holding as of yesterday.


----------



## barney (25 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still holding Miner?
> Volume indicates some action potential. Might be time to set a few alerts... also holding as of yesterday.




There appears to be a lot of squabbling at the Board room table with ANL, but it technically can't go much lower.

Its definitely a festering cankor candidate FR  ...... If you like this one have a look at one I am holding along the same lines ...

*XTC* ..... I hold a small stake at 0.002 since last Feb. I'm holding for a 400% return (or zero, whichever comes first!)


----------



## Miner (25 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still holding Miner?
> Volume indicates some action potential. Might be time to set a few alerts... also holding as of yesterday.



Unfortunately no more a holder


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2020)

barney said:


> *XTC* ..... I hold a small stake at 0.002 since last Feb. I'm holding for a 400% return (or zero, whichever comes first!)



I just reviewed it 20 minutes ago...


----------

